# Apl 2016 Challenge



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome to APL 2016. Everyone is welcome.


*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What's your regimen?

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?

What's your goal month if any?

Post your starting pic:


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2016 and end December 31st, 2016.  Please commit to checking in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else. Let's do what we can to keep this thread lively.

*Post your starting pic by 12/31/2015. *

Plan to post your *reveal pic by 12/31/2016*. You can post earlier if you reach APL any time in between.

We will have additional length checks or length updates on
April 2016
August 2016
December 2016

Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

*Challengers*
AbysBlvd
ajargon02
DarkJoy
faithVA
InBloom
londonfog
mostamaziing
Wenbev
xu93texas

*Holding*
xxlalaxx
JazzyOleBabe
Aggie
NefartariBlu
Nevermind
yaya24


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your regimen?
I am currently doing MHM with Terraveda Organix products washing every 3 to 4 days. I shampoo once a month and protein every 4 to 6 weeks. I dust my ends every 8 to 12 weeks.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
I need to be more consistent with my protein treatments.
I am trying to switch over to semipermanent color to see if it helps my ends.
I need to figure out how to reduce the splits which I hope I can accomplish between the color and the protein.

What's your goal month if any? December, 2016

Post your starting pic:


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 19, 2015)

*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now? CBL-ish

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your regimen? Currently cowashing 2-3x/week, twistouts every other week, two flat twists every other week.  Henna every 4-6 weeks for grey hair coverage.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?  Continue with regimen,  balance protein and moisture.

What's your goal month if any? My lofty goal is July 2016 - realistic goal is December 2016 

Post your starting pic: attached

Thanks Ms Faith for setting this up


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2015)

Holding my spot. Thanks @faithVA !!


----------



## InBloom (Dec 19, 2015)

What length are you now?

Claiming shoulder length.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

Relaxed/Texlaxed

What's your regimen?

Cleanse with a cleansing conditioner or rhassoul clay several times per week.  Sulfate-free shampoo about 2 times per month.  Clarify shampoo about 1 time per month.  Frequent oil user.  Vitamins daily.  Semi-perm color on occasion.  Protein (light) about 2 times per month.  OLAPLEX user.  Deep condition weekly.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?

Cut back on heat.  Incorporate scalp massages.

What's your goal month if any?

December/2016 to include dusting/trimming as needed.

Post your starting pic:


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 19, 2015)

I want to join both SL and APL challenges this year


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 19, 2015)

Holding my spot for pictures.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 19, 2015)

thanks @faithVA for starting this thread again. Marking my spot, I'm in.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2015)

We are growing


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes. I'm going for APL again! I just cut another 2 inches off yesterday so I'm back to below collar bone which is not as traumatic this time around.

I got it blow dried so I do an accurate length check.

Saving my spot for pictures and routine.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 20, 2015)

Today is a hair therapy day.  I plan to spend waaay too much time working on it.  I have scalp massages, Olaplex, and deep conditioning planned for the day.  

I should've also mentioned in my first post that I've decided to do Nutribullet smoothies more consistently.  This, along with exercise and protein shakes for my fitness routine will benefit my hair/skin health too.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for starting the challenge @faithVA.

Holding my spot.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2015)

Challenger list updated


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Holding my spot. Thanks @faithVA !!



1. Current length: shoulder length
2. Natural
3. Regimen: pre-poo/wash/DC every 7-10 days. I M&S daily: protein treatment every 2 weeks; wear wigs 99% of the time. I take Manetabolism, Neocell collage, MSM powder, and drink bamboo tea
4. I need to eat better and exercise on a consistent basis. I also need to be consistent with monthly inversions.
5. My goal date is 9/1/2016
6. Starting pic is avatar pic- which will remain until I reach APL.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 22, 2015)

In it to win it!

Natural
Current: SL
Goal month: December 2016
How Im getting there: im a slow grower but vitamins help get me to normal growth rate so a daily multi is critical.  Other than that, my hair is pleased with the current regimen:

Shampoo weekly
Reconstructor weekly
Moisture DC weekly
Hard protein as needed
Moisturizing and sealing a few times a week
Seek and destroy ssk monthly or more
Daily PSing
APL is my ultimate goal. I dont want longer than that. This WILL be the year!

Pic to come after SL challenge.


----------



## 30something (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm in, my hair is collar bone length??? SHL? I think, my hair been trapped in jumbo braids since early oct, and extention twist since may of this year. I re do and detangle braids that looks frizzy or grow out too far from scalp so it always looks fresh.

My regime once a week
I shampoo with macadamia Professional Ultra Rich moisture shampoo.
Deep condition with joico moisture rich treatment balm. 
My leave in is a conviction  of camille rose twisting product, and something else of hers I have no idea the name. With honey dew and water in a spray bottle with water.

Moisturize with honey dew in a water spray bottle. 

My plan to armpit length is keep doing what I have been doing. It's been working so far, shampoo, deep condition, redo braids each, the ones that don't look to hot. After about 3 weeks most are all redone.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 22, 2015)

LENGTH: Longest layers :SL (10 inches)
Main body: NL (7 inches) Pulled and measured dry.

Natural

REGIMEN: Wet my hair every 2/3 or 4 days, clay wash once a week. DC with protein and moisture when needed. Wear wash and go sealed with gel. Dust weathering or split ends maybe every other month or so.

This past year I had more success when I baggied with a wig, as opposed to letting my hair 'dry out'. I also love the wash and go and saw good retention, so I will go back to wetting my hair regularly and baggying overnight.

GOAL MONTH: December 2016.

I don't stretch my hair so my pic might be a pull or may just be as is (more than likely)...the measures are above.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 22, 2015)

What length are you now? Just below collar bone in front and just at the top of apl in the back.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your regimen? Wash weekly dc weekly.  I alternate protein and moisturizing dc on each wash.
I then put in my leave-in and seal with whipped butter.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? Leave my hair alone.

What's your goal month if any? Dec 2016, but I hope to make it by summer.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 22, 2015)

It just struck me.  Seems like I have so far to go to reach APL.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 22, 2015)

Holding my spot


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> What length are you now? Just below collar bone in front and just at the top of apl in the back.
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural
> 
> ...



You are already APL in the back. You are more than welcome to stay in here with us but you may be more interested in the APL/BSL challenge. You will be in and out of this thread before you know it.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 24, 2015)

Are hair steamers really that great?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Are hair steamers really that great?


It really depends on your hair. It does nothing for mine. I really wanted to love it but I don't notice any difference. My hair does much better with a heat cap or with heating my conditioner.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello Ladies!!

Starting details & pic below!

What length are you now? - *Barely* *SL*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? - *Natural*

What's your regimen? - *Cowash once a week,  Shampoo w/ sulfate free poo every other week, Poo w/ sulfate poo once a month, DC once a week, trim as needed, Twist hair every other night (using LOC method) for twistout into curly puff.*

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? - *keep doing what I'm doing.*

What's your goal month if any? - *June 2016*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

I have added the following challengers to the list.
AbysBlvd
ajargon02
DarkJoy
faithVA
InBloom
londonfog
Wenbev
xu93texas
If you don't see your name, make sure you have completed your starting post with a pic. When you have it ready let me know and I will add you to the challenge list.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 3, 2016)

Starting off this right. Back on the multivitamin and collagen. 

Today was wash day so I prepoo with a mix of EOs in sunflower and evoo. Then used an exfoliating shampoo, reconstructor, and DC. Its twisted and covered til styling tomorrow. working hard on keeping it simple. Aint taking no prisoners this year!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

Going to keep my hair tucked away during this cold weather. I don't feel like figuring out a new style so I'm just going to do flat twist to the center and tucked under. By the summer I may have a little flat twist bun. Now its just a very small bump.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm really enjoying this Eden Bodyworks cleansing conditioner. It's surprisingly effective in getting my hair clean. I added olive oil to the container and mixed really well.  I can do this.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

@xxlalaxx 
@JazzyOleBabe 
@Aggie 
@NefartariBlu
@Nevermind 
@yaya24 
@IslandMummy 

Are you ladies still joining? If so please put up your initial post with your picture.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone in here willing to help me keep this thread going so it doesn't drop down too many pages? I would appreciate any help. tia


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 5, 2016)

Wash day today; prepoo with basil-infused coconut oil and some avo oil. Shampooed with aveda's brillant poo, did a protien treat with aveda damage remedy, followed with SSI avo conditioner for moisture and currently tshirt drying. deciding weather to tension blow to wear somewhat straight or just flattwist in four.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 5, 2016)

@faithVA apologies for the delay.
I'll post a starting pic asap (Friday at the latest).  I need to take down these November cornrows. Most of them are flat twists at this point.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

yaya24 said:


> @faithVA apologies for the delay.
> I'll post a starting pic asap (Friday at the latest).  I need to take down these November cornrows. Most of them are flat twists at this point.


Not a problem. I know how easy it is to forget and think you may have already done it. So I just wanted to put out a little reminder. This thread isn't usually on the first page so its easy to get overlooked.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 5, 2016)

Washed my hair yesterday (still awake when I should be sleeping).
Anyway, I rinsed and then conditioned with a mix of AO White Camellia KC Knot Today and silk amino acids. After steaming in the shower, I rinsed and applied my clay mix (c.bentonite, rhassoul, milk, water and a dash of ACV). 

After rinsing I applied some oils, and shingled with diluted KC Curling Custard. My roots are still wet. I'll be sleeping with a baggy tonight for comfortability.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2016)

I just hit APL but just touching it but I want to be fully there so I will stay here for at least another 6 months. 

Will try to keep it alive for at least that long even if I just bump it @faithVA . I am doing more inversions to fully get there anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

I appreciate your help ladies. When it's a small group, sometimes it can be a bit quiet.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 6, 2016)

no problem Ms. Faith!  
decided against tension drying; used SSI coconut curl pudding and set my hair in ten flat twists.  We'll see how it comes out tomor


----------



## ForestRose (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes I will be. I will edit my first post this week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## ForestRose (Jan 6, 2016)

My update is that I've been shedding more than I like recently. 

I also plan on paying someone to put my hair in a PS. Possibly a weave so I can't take the extensions out and fiddle around with my hair. I touch my hair way too much but that's another story for another day. 

I've heard people keeping in weave for 6 months and their hair being okay... If I can stretch to 4 months max I'd  be very happy. 

I will probably get it done within two weeks so I'll update when I do.This is a lot better than me experimenting with PSs and wasting time and money when it goes wrong.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 6, 2016)

I missed the starting pic date. Is it too late to join? I'm technically not _fully_ shoulder length because I cut my hair in layers (accidentally just wacking hair off in chunks getting rid of split ends) but APL is my next hair goal length for this year. My hair is currently in a sew in but I have pics of the aftermath of my split ends purge


----------



## ForestRose (Jan 6, 2016)

How does everyone plan to grow their hair and stay healthy from the inside.
I'm gonna try:

- lowering meat and fish content in my meals. If I can cut it out then that would also be great.

- exercising at least once a week min. Even if it's only 10 minutes.

- less stress as I was having quite bad anxiety last month and the month before. I have a feeling that stress has contributed to my shedding now. 
At the moment it's improved but I really wanna keep it that way.

Does anyone see the benefits of hair supplements?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I just hit APL but just touching it but I want to be fully there so I will stay here for at least another 6 months.
> 
> Will try to keep it alive for at least that long even if I just bump it @faithVA . I am doing more inversions to fully get there anyway.


We need to see some pictures. Why are you hiding your hair from us?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> no problem Ms. Faith!
> decided against tension drying; used SSI coconut curl pudding and set my hair in ten flat twists.  We'll see how it comes out tomor


Please post pictures when you get a chance. Would love to see your twist out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I missed the starting pic date. Is it too late to join? I'm technically not _fully_ shoulder length because I cut my hair in layers (accidentally just wacking hair off in chunks getting rid of split ends) but APL is my next hair goal length for this year. My hair is currently in a sew in but I have pics of the aftermath of my split ends purge


Come on in. It's never too late. Just complete the questions in the first post and post some type of picture. Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> How does everyone plan to grow their hair and stay healthy from the inside.
> I'm gonna try:
> 
> - lowering meat and fish content in my meals. If I can cut it out then that would also be great.
> ...


I'm trying to work both inside and outside.
1. I'm dropping this weight
2. I'm getting in at least 8000 steps a day. 
3. Going to ride my bike for  30 minutes at least once a week.
4. I need to get regular with my vitamins
5. Keep my gluten and sugar intake very low
6. Keep my blood pressure down

Going to continuing setting my hair in some fashion at least twice a week

Work on perfecting my moisture protein balance.

Keep my hair tucked away so I can minize splits, knots and trims.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We need to see some pictures. Why are you hiding your hair from us?


 I am so sorry hon.
I thought I posted it in here but I guess I didn't. I'll post it from my phone soon. The pic is in there.

ETA: okay here ya go:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe you posted in


Aggie said:


> I am so sorry hon.
> I thought I posted it in here but I guess I didn't. I'll post it from my phone soon. The pic is in there.
> 
> ETA: okay here ya go:


Maybe you posted in the 2 inches in 4 months thread. I think I remember saying you were way past APL. In 6 months you will be bsl or longer.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you posted in
> 
> Maybe you posted in the 2 inches in 4 months thread. I think I remember saying you were way past APL. In 6 months you will be bsl or longer.


Oooooh, say it loud!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 6, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> My update is that I've been shedding more than I like recently.
> 
> I also plan on paying someone to put my hair in a PS. Possibly a weave so I can't take the extensions out and fiddle around with my hair. I touch my hair way too much but that's another story for another day.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't PS long term bc of the excessive shedding, it may create matting issues.  Maybe month to month instead? Have you tried tea rinses?  Evaluated your diet for recent changes? Your health?

Ms. Faith,  I wish I could, my twist outs always come out like a giant afro in photos.  I cannot get good texture shots.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 7, 2016)

What length are you now?
*-neck length*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
*-natural*

What's your regimen?
*-shampoo bi-weekly
-deep condition weekly
-moisturize my braids under my sew in every day with applicator bottle *

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
*-CUT. OUT. HEAT. I keep flat ironing my leave out to match the silkiness of this weave every week. I will be buying a wig very soon. And if I ever wear a sew in again I will buy a closure to go along with it.
-continue taking my daily vitamins and iron supplements *

What's your goal month if any?
*-December
*
Post your starting pic:
before:








after: ((This is my hair shortly before I got my sew in installed in November.))
















Here's 2 months worth of new growth:





I'll be taking this mess out of my hair very soon so hopefully I can give a more up to date starting pic to document my length.

UPDATE: took my sew in out 12/8/2016 so here is my _real_ starting pics:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> I wouldn't PS long term bc of the excessive shedding, it may create matting issues.  Maybe month to month instead? Have you tried tea rinses?  Evaluated your diet for recent changes? Your health?
> 
> Ms. Faith,  I wish I could, my twist outs always come out like a giant afro in photos.  I cannot get good texture shots.


Yeah there must be some type of science to taking good hair pictures. I'm trying to be more patient but I'm not sure I'm getting any better.


----------



## ForestRose (Jan 7, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> I wouldn't PS long term bc of the excessive shedding, it may create matting issues.  Maybe month to month instead? Have you tried tea rinses?  Evaluated your diet for recent changes? Your health?
> 
> Ms. Faith,  I wish I could, my twist outs always come out like a giant afro in photos.  I cannot get good texture shots.


Your right. I will evaluate more when the time comes. I think it has something to do with my health last month. I feel better now though. 
I will look into tea rinses  thanks


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

Cowashed with TVO. Applied the TVO leave-in, gel and oiled my end. Back in the same flat twist style.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm slacking already.  I need to take my vitamins daily, but it's happening more like every other day.  I'm not drinking protein shakes as often as I should.  I'm also not drinking enough water.

However, I am cutting out shampoo and using alternative cleansers.  I am deep conditioning frequently and including oils in my routine.

Work in progress.

Oh and, I love my clay.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Anyone in here willing to help me keep this thread going so it doesn't drop down too many pages? I would appreciate any help. tia



I can help out.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 7, 2016)

I just got back in town.  Whew, the first seven days of this year have flown by.  I haven't been keeping up with my usual routine.  I'm back on it tomorrow.  

 I did reach a small milestone.  I haven't worn a wig since 12/29. This is huge for me! It seems like I've been wearing wigs for 3 years straight.  I'm learning how to like my natural hair!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 8, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> Your right. I will evaluate more when the time comes. I think it has something to do with my health last month. I feel better now though.
> I will look into tea rinses  thanks


Happy you're feeling better!  I went thru a major shed a year or so ago and after changing my diet, reducing my stress and adding tea rinses every time I washed my shedding went back to normal.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 8, 2016)

Enjoyed 2nd day hair - could have pushed for 3 day but cowashed today with an oil mixture and SM manuka and tshirt dried for 30 min.  used my new BF products from SSI honey castor balm and honey buttercream moisturizer.  My hair feels very soft and moisturized.  Looking forward to not doing my hair until Sunday eve.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I can help out.



Thank you. I appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I just got back in town.  Whew, the first seven days of this year have flown by.  I haven't been keeping up with my usual routine.  I'm back on it tomorrow.
> 
> I did reach a small milestone.  I haven't worn a wig since 12/29. This is huge for me! It seems like I've been wearing wigs for 3 years straight.  I'm learning how to like my natural hair!


How have you been wearing your hair without the wigs?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> How have you been wearing your hair without the wigs?



Let's see.. From 12/29-1/3, I rocked a flat twist up do with perm rods in the front.  I washed my hair on Monday and did two strand twists.  I've been wearing a twist out or a high puff. Sorry, I don't have pics to share.  Anyhoo, I'll be back in a set of crochet braids next Tuesday.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 8, 2016)

GUYS I TOOK MY SEW IN OUT LAST NIGHT!! The wig I had bought to use as a protective style just shipped and won't be here for awhile. But seeing this nasty ass post gave me the boost I needed to take it down before my wig got here lol





I'll update my original post with the pics I took this morning. I feel like shaving the left side of of my head  that's all loose from heat damage smh.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> GUYS I TOOK MY SEW IN OUT LAST NIGHT!! The wig I had bought to use as a protective style just shipped and won't be here for awhile. But seeing this nasty ass post gave me the boost I needed to take it down before my wig got here lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you were going to wear wngs I wouldn't worry about it. If you wear twist outs or other styles no one will know.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Unless you were going to wear wngs I wouldn't worry about it. If you wear twist outs or other styles no one will know.



I just went through and thoroughly detangled my hair. It blends in pretty well with the rest of my hair. I bet you're right about the twist out I'm gonna try it when I wash my hair tonight


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I just went through and thoroughly detangled my hair. It blends in pretty well with the rest of my hair. I bet you're right about the twist out I'm gonna try it when I wash my hair tonight


I like your avatar.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2016)

Day 6 inversion completed tonight.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?         Sl

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

What's your regimen?
Wash and steam 1x a week. Water Rinse or cowash 1x a week.

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
Keep on protective styling

What's your goal month if any?
Dec 2016

Post your starting pic:


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 8, 2016)

I've been under the weather. 
November cornrows turned flattwists are still in. Lol.

Rinsed them in the morning before work today.

Better pics at a later date when I feel up for taking them down.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

yaya24 said:


> I've been under the weather.
> November cornrows turned flattwists are still in. Lol.
> 
> Rinsed them in the morning before work today.
> ...



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 8, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> How does everyone plan to grow their hair and stay healthy from the inside.




Planning on wigging it until it gets hot.

No flat ironing.

Inversion 1 wk monthly

Vitamins


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 9, 2016)

my twistout from this morning...
told you @faithVA it looks like a giant dry afro!  Fortunately it was quite the opposite.  Very soft and lots of sheen.  Will definitely use the combo I used last night for my twists.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> my twistout from this morning...
> told you @faithVA it looks like a giant dry afro!  Fortunately it was quite the opposite.  Very soft and lots of sheen.  Will definitely use the combo I used last night for my twists.


You are hilarious. You need to get out more. It neither looks dry nor like a fro. It looks like a twistout 

You are just being too hard on your hair. Your twist out came out well. Like I said before with a little shaping it will be fine. But for the length you currently have the twist out turned out nicely.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 9, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Are hair steamers really that great?


They are really great for me. 
My hair retains moisture better after steaming.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You are hilarious. You need to get out more. It neither looks dry nor like a fro. It looks like a twistout
> 
> You are just being too hard on your hair. Your twist out came out well. Like I said before with a little shaping it will be fine. But for the length you currently have the twist out turned out nicely.


Thanks Faith


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2016)

Day 7 inversion complete, no scalp massage. Too lazy for that tonight.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 9, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Day 7 inversion complete, no scalp massage. Too lazy for that tonight.


 
@Aggie do you feel the inversion is making a difference on your growth?  I may have to re-visit this inversion.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 10, 2016)

Today will be my day to DC. I would like to try some wash n gos but that won't be happening anytime soon with the Illinois weather freezing your hair as soon as you open the front door!  I'll keep rocking my twistout puff until it grows some more. I've been looking on YouTube for more styles for my length but it seems as though everyone's hair is a tad longer than mine & it doesn't come out at all looking even decent enough to walk out of the door with.  I still love my hair though. So glad I made the switch!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 10, 2016)

Right now I have on henna. In general feeling hair lazy and bored and tempted to crochet braid for a little while. But feeling too lazy to even do the install and that only takes me 3 hours! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> Right now I have on henna. In general feeling hair lazy and bored and tempted to crochet braid for a little while. But feeling too lazy to even do the install and that only takes me 3 hours! Lol



I felt hair lazy all last year. I think I did I think I put in extensions after June. And even then it was only flat twist extensions.

I do need to try these crochet braids. First I need to go upstairs and twist this wig to see if I can make it workable.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @Aggie do you feel the inversion is making a difference on your growth?  I may have to re-visit this inversion.


Well let's just say my growth last month encouraged me to try it another month. I was shoulder length last month when I started the inversions, and this month, I'm APL. Sooooo, I have to do it again to make sure. 

I'm doing these for a minimum of 6 months and if my growth after that is beynd normal for me, then on to an additional 6 months. I think it's worth he effort. Just remain consistent to see results. 

I didn't make the hairdrenalin potion for this first month of the year but looking forward to the second month.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2016)

Day 1 of inverting complete.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 11, 2016)

Some sort of Bantu knot out. I am loving my hair!!!


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Day 7 inversion complete, no scalp massage. Too lazy for that tonight.



I'm on day 4. I usually only massage like the first 2 mins out of the total 4 and hardly ever heat the oil up lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2016)

The winter dryness is setting in. A humidifier in my bedroom has helped my hair (sinuses too!). Just washed yesterday but think I  go ahead and cowash tonight and do another moisture DC tonight. This crispy stuff is not cute.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> The winter dryness is setting in. A humidifier in my bedroom has helped my hair (sinuses too!). Just washed yesterday but think I  go ahead and cowash tonight and do another moisture DC tonight. This crispy stuff is not cute.


I can feel it too. When I took my twist out last night I could feel the tightness in my scalp. I had just washed my hair 3 days before. 

How are you wearing your hair now?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I can feel it too. When I took my twist out last night I could feel the tightness in my scalp. I had just washed my hair 3 days before.
> 
> How are you wearing your hair now?


Still tucking and rolling *yawn*  the tuck has allowed my crown.to finally reach the nape when it was maybe 2.5 inches this time last year so i wont complain too much.

Challenging myself to come up with a new up-do. Anything I like at the moment just bristles my lazy self too much with all that rollersetting, pressing etc 

You really should try crochet braids when you're ready to put it away. Its so easy and fast once you get the hang. 

Gonna head to Sally after work and snatch up an AIA hydration elation and check out their shears selection too.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 11, 2016)

Clay washed my hair last night and styled in a banana clip half up/ half loose. To sleep I covered with two silky scarves.  Thankfully I had no wet pillow in the AM. 

Today I massaged without oil and inverted.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Well let's just say my growth last month encouraged me to try it another month. I was shoulder length last month when I started the inversions, and this month, I'm APL. Sooooo, I have to do it again to make sure.
> 
> I'm doing these for a minimum of 6 months and if my growth after that is beynd normal for me, then on to an additional 6 months. I think it's worth he effort. Just remain consistent to see results.
> 
> I didn't make the hairdrenalin potion for this first month of the year but looking forward to the second month.



 say what now? SL to APL. uh how do you do this inversion?? do you massage as well??? 
And what is this hairdrenalin you speak of?? Please share!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 12, 2016)

Finallllllllly feeling better and can do something with my locked flat twists!

Dr. Said I have/had an upper respiratory infection.  Thank God for drugs.. and a supportive SO that drove out to cook and take care of me, even though I'm contagious. . Lol.

I haven't been to work in days and now I'm ready for some TLC before I go back in tomorrow.

I just shampood my flat twists with diluted SM Jbco shampoo ( I always add some eucalyptus oil to this mix). Now Im under my steamer with KeraCare Humecto.

I realized I was almost out of distilled water to fill up my steamer's water tank..so I added some tap water + half a cap full of  ACV. LOL

Once I finish steaming (set the timer for 45 minutes) I will spray some Aphogee green tea leave in and apply some oil to my scalp..then attempt to take these flat twists down..

Once down, I'm moisturizing and putting them back in.

I have a pedicure appointment at 3. Hopefully I can do all pf this by then.

My cornrow friend is out of the country until the end of the month. When she's back I'll get new cornrows.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 12, 2016)

^^ lmao that was a novel.
Sitting under the steamer will have you typing long posts.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 12, 2016)

So I cowashed and DC for 2 hrs with AIA then flat twisted overnight with a moisturizer, leave in and heavy oil. Had my humidifier runninb hard in my bedroom al night. The curls turned out so well I wore a twist out today. Shes back!.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Clay washed my hair last night and styled in a banana clip half up/ half loose. To sleep I covered with two silky scarves.  Thankfully I had no wet pillow in the AM.
> 
> Today I massaged without oil and inverted.[/Q





yaya24 said:


> Finallllllllly feeling better and can do something with my locked flat twists!
> 
> Dr. Said I have/had an upper respiratory infection.  Thank God for drugs.. and a supportive SO that drove out to cook and take care of me, even though I'm contagious. . Lol.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> So I cowashed and DC for 2 hrs with AIA then flat twisted overnight with a moisturizer, leave in and heavy oil. Had my humidifier runninb hard in my bedroom al night. The curls turned out so well I wore a twist out today. Shes back!.


Looks good


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> say what now? SL to APL. uh how do you do this inversion?? do you massage as well???
> And what is this hairdrenalin you speak of?? Please share!!


Lol. I simply either stand, bend over until my head hangs loose and the blood rushes to my face for 5 minutes or sit on the edge of the bed with my head hung low also for 5 minutes.

Sometimes I massage for 3-5 minutes before I invert and sometimes I don't because I get lazy or I simply forget to do so.

As for the hairdrenalin potion, here ya go:

http://www.blackhairinformation.com...n-method-hairdrenalin-potion-bamboo-leaf-tea/


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 12, 2016)

@Aggie  thanks girl! I am going to give this inversion a whirl for six mos and see what happens.  Woo, that's a lot of work for that oil but I think I will definitely give it a whirl minus the garlic and onions tho


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @Aggie  thanks girl! I am going to give this inversion a whirl for six mos and see what happens.  Woo, that's a lot of work for that oil but I think I will definitely give it a whirl minus the garlic and onions tho


Those two oils that you want to exclude are major players in the hairdrenalin potion. The onion helps with hair growth stimulation and the garlic reduces shedding. I wouldn't exclude them @Wenbev.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2016)

Day 3 of inversion complete.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2016)

So my little trim last month shortened it up to just make a it touch too short to snatch up for my tuck to HE with just a decorative comb. Back to wrestling with Bobbi pins but at least its just 3 or 4, not the 10 at NL. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> So my little trim last month shortened it up to just make a it touch too short to snatch up for my tuck to HE with just a decorative comb. Back to wrestling with Bobbi pins but at least its just 3 or 4, not the 10 at NL. Lol


What do your decorative combs look like? Where did you get them? How hair friendly are they? I have some combs but they aren't very hair friendly and i m really bad with Bobby pins.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What do your decorative combs look like? Where did you get them? How hair friendly are they? I have some combs but they aren't very hair friendly and i m really bad with Bobby pins.


Oh well nothing exciting sorry faith  just the cheap scünci combs from Walgreen. I got that exact pack.  I plan to buy fancier beaded ones as a reward when I can snatch it up again. Probably in spring. Just need that inch back.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh well nothing exciting sorry faith  just the cheap scünci combs from Walgreen. I got that exact pack.  I plan to buy fancier beaded ones as a reward when I can snatch it up again. Probably in spring. Just need that inch back.


Ok. Thanks. I have something similar. I'm always afraid I'm damaging my hair when I put them in. I've been afraid to use them. But it definitely makes the tuck and roll easier to secure. When I was a teen I used them all the time and never thought twice about damage. My hair was jacked though.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 13, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh well nothing exciting sorry faith  just the cheap scünci combs from Walgreen. I got that exact pack.  I plan to buy fancier beaded ones as a reward when I can snatch it up again. Probably in spring. Just need that inch back.






I really like the idea of a hair "reward."  That's kinda nice.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 14, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Those two oils that you want to exclude are major players in the hairdrenalin potion. The onion helps with hair growth stimulation and the garlic reduces shedding. I wouldn't exclude them @Wenbev.


@Aggie does the oil smell?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @Aggie does the oil smell?


Yes they do have a potent smell but if you're like me, I wash oils from my hair the morning after every application right in my shower.  I can't walk around all day smelling that stuff on my hair.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 14, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Yes they do have a potent smell but if you're like me, I wash oils from my hair the morning after every application right in my shower.  I can't walk around all day smelling that stuff on my hair.


Yes girl, I cannot get down with stinky hair for anything.  Not even growth!
Thanks again! I will make the recipe exactly as is.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 16, 2016)

Sooo...i just realized I had a bottle of hair trigger oil.  It's similar to the hairdrenalin oil. I'll give that a go first with the monthly inversion.  Finished day 5 of 7.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 16, 2016)

You ladies making me want to try one of these growth oils.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 16, 2016)

I am a "planner girl" so I've started keeping up with my hair journey in my fitness/body planner.  I bought some more Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin & Nails gummy vitamins because I was low. They were buy one get one free at CVS.  With what I have left & what I bought, I should have enough for another 6 months. 

I will be clarifying today & DC'ing for 30 minutes under the hooded dryer while reading a book. The products that I will be using are:

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Mizani's Puriphying Shampoo  
2. DC (my concoction)- Suave Naturals mixed with honey, EVOO, Avocado Oil & JBCO.  I got this from a Youtuber because I was tired of spending money trying to find conditioners that didn't work.  I've been using it for the past maybe 3 months & I love it!!! 
3. Cowash - Suave Naturals ( I cowash the DC out)

I usually do a twistout after I wash but I'm thinking of maybe trying some goddess braids today with a headband because I have places to go & things to do & I don't have time to wait for my twists to dry.  I really need some hairstyles for my hair length!  I measured & I have about another 3 & 1/2 inches to get to APL.  I'm hoping to get there by at least the end of July.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm REALLY thinking about buying the bamboo tea y'all. 

I'm too lazy to invert like I should, and I know I won't consistently massage my scalp - although I'm getting better.  Reaching my little shoulder length goal was a big deal for me and my hair.  Since my only length goal is to reach APL, I think maybe I'll try to give myself a growth booster.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 16, 2016)

I like the way bamboo tea tastes.  But the only difference I see is in my nails.  they grow fast and are very strong.  I decided to step it up and bought liquid silica to add to my water and my nails are even stronger and my skin looks dewy.  No hair change tho.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2016)

I deep conditioned today, moisturized with shealoe butter with pracaxi and argan oils


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2016)

I didn't get crochet braids. I'm back to wearing wigs.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 18, 2016)

last day of inversion till next month


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2016)

Since I was off for a few days I played around with a few styles. I did a twist out, braidout and a flat twist out. They are wearable but I need a few more inches before they look full. So Peppermint Patty will go back I to flat twist sometime this evening.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 18, 2016)

Washed and moisture DC. Most importantly, I dusted. Looks good and feels soft. Wearing a braid out today. I am very pleased that i csn finally do a BO without it looking like angry taranrulas all over my head.

The flat twist outs are nice too but dont give mych stretch


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> Washed and moisture DC. Most importantly, I dusted. Looks good and feels soft. Wearing a braid out today. I am very pleased that i csn finally do a BO without it looking like angry taranrulas all over my head.
> 
> The flat twist outs are nice too but dont give mych stretch


Not even one picture?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm supposed to wash today but don't feel like it. I think I will just water rinse in the sink and twist it back up. Don't know when I will wash again. We will see how I feel mid week.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 18, 2016)

Hair therapy day. 

Olaplex, deep condition, style. 

I'm ready for going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm supposed to wash today but don't feel like it. I think I will just water rinse in the sink and twist it back up. Don't know when I will wash again. We will see how I feel mid week.


I feel like that more often than not @faithVA, like I just don't want to do anything with my hair and I am unfortunately there right now .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I feel like that more often than not @faithVA, like I just don't want to do anything with my hair and I am unfortunately there right now .


Yeah, I am looking forward to just rinsing and braiding it up and leaving it at that. Don't know when that will be.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 19, 2016)

I finished day 7 on Saturday since I skipped a couple days.

Also I've been protective styling with a wig for the first time. I love the texture it blends in nicely with my real hair when it's blow dried and I'm comfortable enough to wear it to work. 

I'm about to DC in a few minutes I kept putting it off for awhile.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 20, 2016)

back to wearing my hair in two flat twists.  Will oil and cowash tonight though.  Will try to get a good photo of the flat twists tomor


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 21, 2016)

I cowashed my hair Tuesday morning with vo5 kiwi conditioner. Followed that with some porosity control. Rinsed and applied leave ins.

This was all done while in flat twists.
Easy.

Next wash will be Saturday. Thinking about doing a mini "use up your stash" challenge for this conditioner stockpile from 2013.

I'll try some sort of conditioner cocktail during Saturdays wash.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Not even one picture?


Oh yea  I am just terrible with taking pics


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2016)

I cowashed this morning with Matrix moisture hydratation conditioner. My hair is happy happy happy.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 21, 2016)

I had horrible product build up sso cowashed too. Used up another V05 in my stash. Yay!

I actually also braved a wash n go because I was too lazyto tuck and roll.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 22, 2016)

Clay washed my hair yesterday after a thorough head massage and some inversion for 4mins. It's back half up, half down. I'll wait until it dries to report of it still feels as soft and strong as the last wash.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 22, 2016)

Another wash n go. Yes, this is dangerous with my ssk prone hair but sometimes you aint got time to worry about alladat. I just wanna enjoy my hair sometimes!


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have been flat ironing my hair for the last 3 wks. It's different looking on me, but I liked it. Now I am back to my twists, so I can keep retaining. 
I am toying with getting a weave for something different.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with aloe juice and castor oil for 30 minutes.

Then I put Kurleebelle almond shea butter shampoo right on top of the prepoo, detangled and rinsed it out.

Next I DC'ed with matrix conditioning balm mixed with Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner under hooded dryer for approximately 30 minutes.

I'm about to hot oil rinse with a castor and sunflower oil mix and rinse it out and will be adding Redken anti-snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. Put my hair back in three big celies, wig it and done for the day.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 24, 2016)

DC on dry hair, cleansed with cowash, then styled.

Soft.  Soft.  Soft.

Products used....

GVP knockoff for Nexxus Humectress with Rosemary tincture & Aphogee essential oils for the DC
Eden Bodyworks Coconut cleanser mixed with olive oil for the cowash
Miracle 7 Silk for the leave-in/heat protectant
Tiny bit of Aphogee essential oils for finishing


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 24, 2016)

My hair still feels great, which is making it difficult to stick to my wetting sessions but I am. I think I will water rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2016)

I moisturized with Mizani D'Tangle leave in, then moisturized and sealed with my shealoe oil infused butter today. Replait my celies and preparing for bed now.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dry DCd yesterday with a mix of conditioners then I shampooed with CON Argan shampoo (old formula).

M&S

Next wash day Wednesday... I will repeat the same wash regi as yesterday since I had a surplus of the conditioner cocktail.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I'm about to hot oil rinse with a castor and sunflower oil mix and rinse it out and will be adding Redken anti-snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. Put my hair back in three big celies, wig it and done for the day.



YES I need to go back to giving myself hot oil treatments. Hopefully this will combat my frizzy bushy ends until I finally get around to trimming. I stopped doing them a long time ago after I tried while wearing a sew in.. With silky Indian virgin hair -_-


----------



## ForestRose (Jan 28, 2016)

Going to do a hair update this weekend. Life's been busy which is good in a sense. I'm getting out more  and being productive so I have less free time to procrastinate on the Internet.

I've decided to do some crochet braids. I need to this about a way to do it so I can throw my hair up into a bun with a scarf everyday and it looks like my real hair. Will update more after I've done it if I do it.

 I hope everyone is well and is have a good start to the new year


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2016)

Only got round to washing my hair today (after two nights baggying). I used a mix of protein and moisture conditioners (diluted and warmed) before rinsing and applying my clay mix. 

Finished with an oil rinse (wheatgerm, grapeseed and sunflower) and KCCC.

I've braided the front in two braids and intend on clipping the back up for the week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2016)

I moisturized yesterday and today with Redken Anti Snap leave in. I really like this conditioner as a moisturizer. Tomorrow I'll use my Keracare jojoba moisturizer infused with some sunflower oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2016)

My hair today. I just put a band I cut from tights, to contain my hair  because I broke two brand new banana clips yesterday trying to clip the back up. I've managed to get an exchange today. I hope they don't break just as quick.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 29, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd
Beautiful hair!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you @yaya24


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2016)

I moisturized my hair earlier with Keracare jojoba moisturizer that I added some sunflower oil to and my hair stays moist for about 2 days. Hmm, I think I'll be adding oils to my moisturizer all the time now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 30, 2016)

did a henna last night on a whim.  Went back to good old jamila with her easy rinse out.  DCd over night with SSI avocado condish and just rinsed out.  Will let hair tshirt dry for 30 min and add biolage hydrasource leave in and top with SSI coconut pudding.  No oils until next week bc of the henna.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone here drinking bamboo tea? 

Just ordered a 30-sachet kit today. 

Good blog reviews...


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 1, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Anyone here drinking bamboo tea?
> 
> Just ordered a 30-sachet kit today.
> 
> Good blog reviews...



I do, been drinking for about a year.  And I do liquid concentrate silica as an additive in my water.


----------



## InBloom (Feb 1, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> I do, been drinking for about a year.  And I do liquid concentrate silica as an additive in my water.




Oh wow, a year.  That means it must be giving you benefits to your liking, yes?  On the website, there are tinctures.  Is that where you're getting the silica additive?


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 1, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Oh wow, a year.  That means it must be giving you benefits to your liking, yes?  On the website, there are tinctures.  Is that where you're getting the silica additive?


@InBloom 
Yes, my hair is stronger and shiny, my nails grow like weeds and my skin is looking good.  I was hoping it could help with old acne scars but no luck.  I am buying the loose tea from an Asian grocery store in my neighborhood and the liquid silica supplement from vitacost.  The brand is Eidon Ionic Minerals.  The brand is well known and I also use their liquid zinc for my deficiency.  Its a small bottle, but I only use 2 dropperfulls to my bottled water a day.  I would say the bottle lasts me about 2 -3 months. Here's the website if anyone is interested.  http://www.vitacost.com/eidon-ionic-minerals-silica-liquid-concentrate
I used to buy the beautifully bamboo tea on amazon but the price for the loose bulk tea is way cheaper and more convenient.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 2 of the inversion method completed.

Also finally washed and conditioned my wig today and put a few light curls on it.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm currently doing a pre-poo treatment. I will wash, do a protein treatment, DC, and blow dry my hair.  I'm going to get my hair braided(wig regimen)  for the rest of the month.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2016)

Day 4 inversion complete tonight, no oil, no massage


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 4, 2016)

Clay washed my hair today. I like to leave it loose and free but putting it up and leaving it alone (aka not randomly pulling on my coils- duh! I know) is definitely helping to reduce knots that I was experiencing two weeks ago.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2016)

As I was prepping my hair to wash, I pulled down this one lone strand of hair that came last my collarbone. I just knew it was a shed hair but nope it was still attached. It was probably 1 to 1.5 inches from APL on me. I was so surprised.

But of course it contained a split so had to snip it.

But  I may have some nape hairs at APL before the end of the summer.


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 8, 2016)

No longer joining the challenge as my hair is falling out. Will probably have to shave it or cut it very short at some point. Trying to treasure as much time with my hair as possible. Given up. This is very traumatic.
Thanks for the support


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry to read this @xxlalaxx..I hope things are okay with you or you at least know why this is happening. Try to be strong through this traumatising time.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> No longer joining the challenge as my hair is falling out. Will probably have to shave it or cut it very short at some point. Trying to treasure as much time with my hair as possible. Given up. This is very traumatic.
> Thanks for the support


I'm sorry to hear about your hair loss. Hope you can turn it around. Let us know if we can help. Many of us have had hair loss and turned it around.

Stay encouraged.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 8, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> No longer joining the challenge as my hair is falling out. Will probably have to shave it or cut it very short at some point. Trying to treasure as much time with my hair as possible. Given up. This is very traumatic.
> Thanks for the support


 @xxlalaxx so sorry - hugs - what happened?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> No longer joining the challenge as my hair is falling out. Will probably have to shave it or cut it very short at some point. Trying to treasure as much time with my hair as possible. Given up. This is very traumatic.
> Thanks for the support


Oh my @xxlalaxx,

I'm sorry this has happened to you but I pray to God that He would breathe life into your follicles and stop it from falling out, in the name of Jesus. May your hair, your crowning glory grow now. 

I would recommend detoxing your body for a week or so and drink a lot of clean water to help reset your body then go from there on a very healthy intake of food and water. . We're here for you hun.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

I forgot to update. I completed my 7 days of inversions and have been massaging NJoy's hair oil in my scalp as well. I'm really trying to stay on top of this hair of mine.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 9, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I forgot to update. I completed my 7 days of inversions and have been massaging NJoy's hair oil in my scalp as well. I'm really trying to stay on top of this hair of mine.



I also finished day 7 of inversions, and I'm thinking about using a sulphur mix as a growth aid. 

Do you use NJoy's old recipe or did you buy the newer one from her website? I've read where her old mix is drying but I already bought the products and am waiting for them to be mailed lol


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I also finished day 7 of inversions, and I'm thinking about using a sulphur mix as a growth aid.
> 
> Do you use NJoy's old recipe or did you buy the newer one from her website? I've read where her old mix is drying but I already bought the products and am waiting for them to be mailed lol


I bought the new oil from her site without sulfur which I find is not drying at all. I believe it's the sulfur that makes it drying.  Personally, I can't stand the smell of sulfur. I used to make my own and never finished the bottle because of the smell. I wore extension braids at the time. I suppose I can now but I really don't want to .


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 10, 2016)

cowashed and finger detangled my hair tonight.  Finished with a ACV rinse with rosemary and lavender essential oils.  Tshirt dried for about 30 mins, moisturized and sealed with sweet almond oil and SSI butter.  Flat twisted in four.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2016)

I last wet my hair on Monday, in the shower. Aside from lightly oiling with jojoba oil, I've really left my hair alone since my wash day last week. 

Today I conditioned with AOWC and KCKT, diluted. Then clay washed with a mix of rhassoul, calcium & sodium bentonite, SAA, water, milk and ACV. 

Guess what?...it's back half up half down. Now I just hope these clips hold out.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2016)

I moisturized my ends yesterday with Redken Extreme Anti Snap leave in with shealoe butter as my sealant.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 11, 2016)

remoisturized hair and flat twisted in two


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2016)

Moisturized my ends this morning.


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. Right now I just don't want to focus on hair haha. Seems to be working for my sanity so I will keep doing that. If there are anymore update then I will let you all know. 


Wenbev said:


> @xxlalaxx so sorry - hugs - what happened?


Seems like an allergic reactio so gel I used. I was playing around with it and my scalp became itchy and painful for 3 days or so. Then extreme shedding of long strands that just won't stop. Plus stress could be contributing to it as well. I feel a lot better now. I was crying before .


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 13, 2016)

@xxlalaxx I'm so sorry that garbage gel you used did that to your hair. Glad to hear you're doing better though. Please stay encouraged we're all rooting for your hair to come back flourishing


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 13, 2016)

Shampoo and DC'd last night. Also first time using a pre-poo mix of coconut oil and my hair felt really nice and soft when I was rinsing it out.  

@Aggie oh my lord you're right sulfur STINKS  I made my own mix and added a bunch of essential oils and it still came out smelling like rotten eggs.

I baggied with it while I went to the gym and washed it out when I got home but the smell lingered and ended up getting on my pillowcase I'm throwing it away and replacing my sulfur with msm powder or something.


----------



## InBloom (Feb 13, 2016)

First week of bamboo tea, completed.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 13, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone. Right now I just don't want to focus on hair haha. Seems to be working for my sanity so I will keep doing that. If there are anymore update then I will let you all know.
> 
> Seems like an allergic reactio so gel I used. I was playing around with it and my scalp became itchy and painful for 3 days or so. Then extreme shedding of long strands that just won't stop. Plus stress could be contributing to it as well. I feel a lot better now. I was crying before .



 I completely hear you @xxlalaxx just focus on positive thinking and your overall health! Hugs girl!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> Shampoo and DC'd last night. Also first time using a pre-poo mix of coconut oil and my hair felt really nice and soft when I was rinsing it out.
> 
> @Aggie oh my lord you're right sulfur STINKS  I made my own mix and added a bunch of essential oils and it still came out smelling like rotten eggs.
> 
> I baggied with it while I went to the gym and washed it out when I got home but the smell lingered and ended up getting on my pillowcase I'm throwing it away and replacing my sulfur with msm powder or something.


 @mostamaziing, I do not like the smell of sulfur on my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 14, 2016)

Scalp is dry dry dry and flaking. Putting on prepoo now will then use ion scalp exfoliation. She also needs chelating so am going to do that with aubrey organics swimmers shampoo snd a good long dc.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 15, 2016)

I poo'd yesteeday with CON kiwi somebody or another moisturizing shampoo & DC'd for about 45 minutes to an hour with ORS replenishing conditioner. I can normally only do 20 minutes under the dryer because protein sitting on my hair too long makes my hair hard. Well I was talking my son through cooking & lost track of the time. I put my hair in twists underneath a conditioning cap & when I rinsed it, she felt good!!  I must've needed the protein! I did my two strand twist using the LOC method with Kinky Kurly leave in, oil mixture & Edens body curling cream & untwisted this morning & put into a high puff.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 15, 2016)

Last night I washed my hair (moisture con, and clay). After oiling and gelling, I braided the top half in two and clipped it up (well I added the banana clip this morning).  

I also inverted this morning for 6 mins.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 17, 2016)

made a homeade detangler I found on a website with ACV, conditioner, EOs and marshmallow root.    I've been spraying the mixture daily since Saturday.  Tonight, I cowashed with SM 10 in 1, sprayed some detangler in four sections, flat twisted and tshirt dried.  Hair feels clean, looks shiny and less frizzy


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 17, 2016)

i've also noticed more definition in my curl pattern so that's cool too!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> i've also noticed more definition in my curl pattern so that's cool too!


Sounds like you're having a good hair month.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like you're having a good hair month.


It seems so Ms. Faith.  I hope I see results!


----------



## InBloom (Feb 18, 2016)

Changed up a few things.

I use a terry turban thingie to soak water out of my hair after washing/conditioning.  Makes a huge difference as compared to blotting with a towel - my hair is much softer.  Then I use the tension method for blowdrying in sections and when nearly dry I use my paddle brush with the blowdryer.  This makes my hair much straighter and less tangly. 

I've been drinking bamboo tea and plan to continue. 

I've been mixing cinnamon essential oil to my conditioners for stimulation. 

I've got high expectations for the length check.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 19, 2016)

@InBloom I agree with not using the towel.  big difference. Ive been using DHs old tshirts.  I think I'll try the tension blow dry next wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Changed up a few things.
> 
> I use a terry turban thingie to soak water out of my hair after washing/conditioning.  Makes a huge difference as compared to blotting with a towel - my hair is much softer.  Then I use the tension method for blowdrying in sections and when nearly dry I use my paddle brush with the blowdryer.  This makes my hair much straighter and less tangly.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see.


----------



## InBloom (Feb 19, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @InBloom I agree with not using the towel.  big difference. Ive been using DHs old tshirts.  I think I'll try the tension blow dry next wash day.




Funny because I've been reading about tshirt and terry towel drying for years and apparently was sleeping on it.  I was really surprised and I now see what the big deal is.  I only happened on the terry turbie-twist thing because it was on sale at Sally's for $3, so I tossed it in my basket.  I will never use a regular towel again for my hair.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 19, 2016)

I did a lot with my hair today. 

Clarified with Suave (can't remember the last time I clarified but will start doing this monthly)
Protein treatment
DC'd for an hour and a half
Moisturized and twisted/braided my hair into 8 sections
Sealed with my shea mix
and trimmed the ends off each braid.





I made my own shea butter mix about a week ago to keep the moisture locked in my hair. I was so focused on my scalp that I sorta neglected my ends a little, so they started getting bushy on me. Then again, I was due for a trim today so there was that too lol. But I also use it when Im taking down my braids it melts any tangles I come across.




Praying I'll get a few more inches by summertime so I'll be comfortable enough to wear my hair like this instead of hiding it under wigs


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 21, 2016)

I washed, did a tea rinse, and DC this morning.  I did an overnight prepoo with AVJ and Dabur Vatika oil.  I think that helped with the tangling I've been experiencing. 

I started my monthly inversion today as well.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 22, 2016)

wash day today will repeat the last washday's routine. I am liking the ACV in the hair and drinking it in water.  Will try ACV on my face next.  Was speaking to a stranger in the grocery store who randomly mentioned using ACV as an ingredient in her homeade facials.
OAN - considering Aveda's naturally straight line.  Has anyone here tried it?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 22, 2016)

So done with the natural so did the ORS Straightening Treatment yesterday.  Better than going back to relaxer. And I like giving myself options. 

Unfortunately in my natural boredom I rediscovered my shears . I did have a mass of ssk so snipping was necessary. Just not the extra snipping 

 I probably wont have much progress to show for the next LC but at least it will look healthy.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 22, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> So done with the natural so did the ORS Straightening Treatment yesterday.  Better than going back to relaxer. And I like giving myself options.
> 
> Unfortunately in my natural boredom I rediscovered my shears . I did have a mass of ssk so snipping was necessary. Just not the extra snipping
> 
> I probably wont have much progress to show for the next LC but at least it will look healthy.



Maybe it's bad, but now I don't feel so alone. I did a big trim in Jan and was steady snipping days later. I've managed to leave my scissors alone since the beginning of the month. Now want to retain something.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 22, 2016)

I water rinsed my flat twists yesterday and then put some porosity control on and let that sit for a few then rinsed.

I started inverting last wk & fell off after day 2 lol.

On the 24th I'm making a March salon appointment. I'm ready for super black hair that stays that way.

The Shea moisture "permanent" black dye has pretty much washed out of my hair, and i have copper brown spots throughout. 

Its very strange.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 22, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> wash day today will repeat the last washday's routine. I am liking the ACV in the hair and drinking it in water.  Will try ACV on my face next.  Was speaking to a stranger in the grocery store who randomly mentioned using ACV as an ingredient in her homeade facials.
> OAN - considering Aveda's naturally straight line.  Has anyone here tried it?



I've been drinking ACV daily with a mix of spring water and Diet Cran -Lemonade . I also use it with bentonite clay as a facial mask once a week.  Periodically, I use it on my hair as a rinse after I use my shampoo bar.  It's good stuff, so many uses.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2016)

Nothing going on with my hair. I'm just inching along. I trimmed my ends last week but still experiencing some breakage. For now I'm just going to keep my hair in flat twist except for special occasions until it's time for a length check. I'm still haven't reached SL yet so I'm a long way from APL. But with each 1/2" my hair is looking better.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 22, 2016)

Day 2 inversion and MN mix completed.

I still need to order my length check t shirt. It's been 2-3 years since I ordered one.  I did an unofficial length check and I'm collarbone length in the front and longest layer is 2.5 inches from APL.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 25, 2016)

weekend washday plans - going to revisit a an ingredient in a hair treatment my mom used to do back in the day.  Molasses.  No egg or cholesterol. Just molasses, ACV, essential oils and some type of conditioner to thin it out.  I'm also going to try a floral steam facial with all types of herbs and flowers I found at urban outfitters.  After I steam my face, I'll rinse my hair with the tea.


----------



## InBloom (Feb 25, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> weekend washday plans - going to revisit a an ingredient in a hair treatment my mom used to do back in the day.  Molasses.  No egg or cholesterol. Just molasses, ACV, essential oils and some type of conditioner to thin it out.  I'm also going to try a floral steam facial with all types of herbs and flowers I found at urban outfitters.  After I steam my face, I'll rinse my hair with the tea.




I used to LOVE using molasses on my hair...you make me wanna revisit.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 28, 2016)

didnt do the facial but the molasses prepoo turned out good.   A little watery tho, next time will use less conditioner.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 1, 2016)

Applied conditioner (Keracare humecto) on dry hair today then had a steam session.


Afterwards I shampood (CON) and then did a tea rinse (fenugreek +nettle).

All this was done on month old flat twists. 

I will take them down this weekend and put in a new set.


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 4, 2016)

I've been chopping off my ends in the front part of my hair that's heat damaged.





Im still hesitant to cut off ALL of it but every other day I chop off bits here and there. 

I wish I had did this sooner. But there's a nagging voice in the back of my head telling me that's just my hair texture but more loose in the front


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I've been chopping off my ends in the front part of my hair that's heat damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not breaking you may just want to stick to a regular trim schedule of every 8 to 12 weeks. Then follow that up with a hard protein. 

I don't know what your hair looks like. On my head that would be heat damaged hair on your head it could just be a looser curl pattern.


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> If it's not breaking you may just want to stick to a regular trim schedule of every 8 to 12 weeks. Then follow that up with a hard protein.
> 
> I don't know what your hair looks like. On my head that would be heat damaged hair on your head it could just be a looser curl pattern.


My hair has been feeling a little limp lately you're right I think I'll give myself a protein treatment tomorrow.

But I've noticed my curl pattern gets very loose and thin mid shaft. I had a pic posted earlier in the thread showing where some pieces of my hair are wavy and stringy but I'm on mobile right now. I'm glad I'm hiding my hair under a wig and using clip ins incase I accidentally did cut off hair that was just wavy instead of kinky/curly like my nape hairs.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 4, 2016)

So this time I straightened to take my LC pic, but I don't really see a difference.  I am going to put in braids without extensions for a month and see what happens.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 5, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> My hair has been feeling a little limp lately you're right I think I'll give myself a protein treatment tomorrow.
> 
> But I've noticed my curl pattern gets very loose and thin mid shaft. I had a pic posted earlier in the thread showing where some pieces of my hair are wavy and stringy but I'm on mobile right now. I'm glad I'm hiding my hair under a wig and using clip ins incase I accidentally did cut off hair that was just wavy instead of kinky/curly like my nape hairs.


definitely hit your ends with protein treatments.  as faith said, if its not breaking just stick to normal trims.  heat damage is not the end of the world the way some people make it out to be.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> So this time I straightened to take my LC pic, but I don't really see a difference.  I am going to put in braids without extensions for a month and see what happens.


I see a difference. Your hair is definitely longer now. However, I can't tell by how much. It's not the best shirt for comparisons. The section of hair that you are pulling is definitely APL though.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2016)

Day 5 of my inversions for this month completed tonight.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 6, 2016)

Water rinsed and clay washed my hair yesterday. After shingling with KCCC, I went ahead and dusted (at most) about 5mm from each coil.

I spotted some short hairs that I'm believing are new arrivals. I need to remember to baggy more often, especially after a head massage.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 6, 2016)

wash day today - doing a prepoo I plan to keep in for an hour.  Will rinse out, protein treat the ends, wash out with a rinse out condish and add avo oil to my hair whilst soaking wet.  Twist in four and tshirt dry.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2016)

I think my nape is about 1 to 2 inches from APL. I will know more accurately by June. If so it will be a first.


----------



## jennifer30 (Mar 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think my nape is about 1 to 2 inches from APL. I will know more accurately by June. If so it will be a first.


Pictures!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Pictures!



You are right. You are right. I will take pictures next wash day.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

Completed day 6 of my inversions for this month last night.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 7, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I did a lot with my hair today.
> 
> Clarified with Suave (can't remember the last time I clarified but will start doing this monthly)
> Protein treatment
> ...




Your shea butter mixture looks amazing. What did you use to mix with the shea butter? Is your shea butter unrefined? How much shea butter did you use for your mixture?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm still rocking twist outs!  2 weeks ago, I did a blow out & flat ironed my hair for an interview & realized that my ends were horrid!! So I clipped about 1/2 to a whole inch.  I didn't even feel bad either because it was ugly!  Anyhoo, after the interview, I rocked a halo braid (redone each day) out of pure laziness for the next week until I had the 2nd interview.  Then I washed it, thinking that I was going to pin it up into an up-do all at the last minute! Epic fail since my hair was still damp! 

I had to throw on the trusty bun donut deal that I keep in the bathroom drawer completely forgetting that I trimmed off some of my length (half an inch makes a difference when wrapping it around a donut!!) & wound up with a big ball of bobby pins on my head from trying to mold my hair to cover the donut!  I got so frustrated, I just prayed over my lil  bobbpinbundonutthingamabob & just went on about my business to my interview!!  I put on my makeup & hopped out the truck like that was the best hairstyle I ever had in my life!  Not once did she look at my homie on top of my head & I received the call with my offer 2 days later!! Prayer works!


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 7, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Your shea butter mixture looks amazing. What did you use to mix with the shea butter? Is your shea butter unrefined? How much shea butter did you use for your mixture?



Thanks love! 

I used a 16oz jar and here's everything I used:

I used a total of 3 butters. 8oz of Shea butter, 3oz of avacado butter, and 3tsp of mango butter. 

5Tbs of coconut oil, 1oz JBCO, 1oz Aragon oil, and 1.9tsp of essential oils. My essential oils were Rosemary, sage, tea tree oil and added this fragrance oil in as well. 

In total I used 69% butter and 31% oil and I bought my Shea butter off eBay:





(I buy everything off eBay tbh) 
It's raw urefined *west *African Shea butter. 

I can't use this mixture daily because of my low porosity strands but Shea butter works wonders when I use it to make whipped body butters lol


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

I need to work on my butter mixture myself and will be mixing olive, soy, and aloe butters together with some hemp seed and safflower oil. I have eucalyptus, peppermint, ylang ylang, lavender, and rosemary essential oils. I'll see which of them will work best together.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions is completed for this month.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm still rocking twist outs!  2 weeks ago, I did a blow out & flat ironed my hair for an interview & realized that my ends were horrid!! So I clipped about 1/2 to a whole inch.  I didn't even feel bad either because it was ugly!  Anyhoo, after the interview, I rocked a halo braid (redone each day) out of pure laziness for the next week until I had the 2nd interview.  Then I washed it, thinking that I was going to pin it up into an up-do all at the last minute! Epic fail since my hair was still damp!
> 
> I had to throw on the trusty bun donut deal that I keep in the bathroom drawer completely forgetting that I trimmed off some of my length (half an inch makes a difference when wrapping it around a donut!!) & wound up with a big ball of bobby pins on my head from trying to mold my hair to cover the donut!  I got so frustrated, I just prayed over my lil  bobbpinbundonutthingamabob & just went on about my business to my interview!!  I put on my makeup & hopped out the truck like that was the best hairstyle I ever had in my life!  Not once did she look at my homie on top of my head & I received the call with my offer 2 days later!! Prayer works!


Congratulations on the job and on saving a style gone wrong.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> Thanks love!
> 
> I used a 16oz jar and here's everything I used:
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you put coconut oil in it being low porosity. I may follow your recipe and sub out the coconut oil with another light oil. Your ship looked really good.


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm surprised you put coconut oil in it being low porosity. I may follow your recipe and sub out the coconut oil with another light oil. Your ship looked really good.



Girl it's only in there because  I'm trying to get rid of it because my greedy ass bought this huge container that was on sale! 

*I bet if you take out the coconut oil your mixture will not melt as fast as the weather warms up so it'll stay in its whipped state longer


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2016)

Today I massaged some NJoy hair oil on my scalp for 5 minutes.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You are right. You are right. I will take pictures next wash day.



I forgot it's length check month. So no pics this weekend. I will post official pics April 1st or 2nd. I will probably blow dry my hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Mar 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I forgot it's length check month. So no pics this weekend. I will post official pics April 1st or 2nd. I will probably blow dry my hair.


i won't be posting LC photos until next challenge which will be at the end of Aug. So I understand, post them when you want to.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 9, 2016)

month 3 of inversion. today is day one


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't do too many length checks in a year anymore either. Once....maybe twice a year is more than enough for me. I can't take the 'watched pot never boils' syndrome consuming me.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi!!! I would like to join please!  
I just joined the APL/MBL challenge but I need all the support that I can get!!

What length are you now? *Full Shoulder Length*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

What's your regimen? *Roller setting, deep conditioning weekly (because I have color), trimming only when absolutely necessary*

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? *Baby my hair the way that I used to*

What's your goal month if any? *August for APL*

Post your starting pic:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hi!!! I would like to join please!
> I just joined the APL/MBL challenge but I need all the support that I can get!!
> 
> What length are you now? *Full Shoulder Length*
> ...


Welcome. I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Welcome. I can't wait to see your progress.


I can't either...trying not to obsess about it though...


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2016)

For the past two weeks my routine has me washing my hair once a week, and wetting my head (not water rinsing) once a week. Really, I'd like to up my washes/rinses but the way winter has me (it's still very much here), this will do for now. 

Baggied ends last night and I will wash my hair after work today.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Friday All! I joined the rollersetting challenge earlier this week, so I am on a 2nd day rollerset. I will re-roll tomorrow night.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2016)

I've nixed wash night in favour of movie night. Yay! Taken my pony and braids down and fluffed a bit (well poked and stretched the coils that were stuck to my scalp). It doesn't look too bad- aside from some quished front strands from one of my braids. I haven't checked it out from all angles yet, but this might just do.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2016)

Happy Sunday Ladies!!!  I'm trying to figure out which day will be my official DC day... I'm sticking to my rollerset-- so far, so good. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2016)

I only lightly water rinsed this morning since I didn't have a whole lot of time on my hands.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 13, 2016)

Yesterday, I retouched my color using Shea Moisture Jet Black. I wash/DC and wearing a Bantu knot out today.  I will get my hair flat ironed within the next two weeks and post pics.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2016)

Our check in is at the end of the month which is just a little over 15 days. Please consider updating us on where you are even if you aren't close to APL. Would love to see some pictures.

Even if you aren't close, quarterly pictures can be great to see progress or to even see a problem before it goes on too long.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I'm getting my hair trimmed tomorrow if I don't chicken out.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm currently sitting under the steamer. I DC'ed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque and added Grapeseed oil. I cannot say that I'm sold on this masque, but I will use it up before I buy a different one. I plan on blow drying using my comb attachment (that I thought I had lost) and then rollersetting. It's going to be a long night...


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 15, 2016)

did a well needed henna over the weekend.  I have been spritzing my hair nightly with a nettle/lavender/horsetail/rosemary tea mixed with a couple squirts of aloevera gel.   I also seal it in with some DBs cocoa bean whip.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2016)

@Wenbev what is your henna mix? I am thinking of using a bit henna again on the top half of my hair (finer strands) but I think I may go back and stalk a henna thread for confidence/ inspiration. Only used it once.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm going to the salon next Tuesday for color (black) and a trim.

Right now I'm trying to decide if I want demi vs. permanent color.

This will be my first salon visit in over 3 years.

Please keep me in prayer.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

The rollerset turned out better than I foresaw. I am very happy with the results. Hopefully, I can get this set to last the entire week.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 15, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Wenbev what is your henna mix? I am thinking of using a bit henna again on the top half of my hair (finer strands) but I think I may go back and stalk a henna thread for confidence/ inspiration. Only used it once.


@AbsyBlvd I keep it very simple.  I brew a strong brew of marshmallow and nettle teas.  Whilst tea is still warm, I mix about 1 1/2 cups of the tea and 100-150g of jamila henna. I like it really thick so it makes less mess. Right before I put in on, I add roughly 1/4c honey and essential oils like rosemary or pachouli.  
I either let the henna sit overnight and leave in my hair for about 2- 3 hours or slap it on my hair immediately after mixing and let it sit for the day whilst doing housework or a movie marathon. both ways cover my grey hairs.
Henna has definitely helped to thicken up my super fine strands, but it has taken multiple applications to see a difference.  I've hennaed regularly for five years.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 15, 2016)

Janet' said:


> The rollerset turned out better than I foresaw. I am very happy with the results. Hopefully, I can get this set to last the entire week.


@Janet' do you use any product to rollerset?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

@Wenbev I do...I use Smooth wrap foam, purified water, and coconut oil (to seal the ends). I blow dry (with a comb attachment to maximize straightness) then I go back and use the mixture to dampen my hair. I then let it airdry overnight.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for that @Wenbev I kept my last mix simple too (just water and a little oil) but I will definitely be stealing..um I mean utilising some of your ideas, like steeping some marmallow root for my mix.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 16, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for that @Wenbev I kept my last mix simple too (just water and a little oil) but I will definitely be stealing..um I mean utilising some of your ideas, like steeping some marmallow root for my mix.


lol go for it!  the marshmallow tea aids in a faster rinse out and I like it in a spray bottle for moisturizing too.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy Friday Pretty Ladies


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 18, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> lol go for it!  the marshmallow tea aids in a faster rinse out and I like it in a spray bottle for moisturizing too.



Yes, my hair loves marshmallow root. I use it in some of my clay mixes.


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm ready for our first length check  I just hit my 5 month mark yesterday but this was taken on Wednesday.








10/18 and 3/16

I'm way more focused on the health of my hair rather than length. Some parts of my hair are collarbone length when stretched while some parts barely reach my shoulder lol I need to lay off the scissors.  I'll take pics with my Nikon camera instead of using my iphone on april 1st for a better quality shot.
*also day 4 of inversions completed.

((ETA)) I meant to write collarbone length not APL


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 19, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> So this time I straightened to take my LC pic, but I don't really see a difference.  I am going to put in braids without extensions for a month and see what happens.



We'll my braids without extensions lasted 2 weeks.  I just couldn't do it. I washed them last week, and my hair got super tangly,  ESPECIALLY at the roots. I didn't even agitate it that much, or at least I didn't "think" I did.

Anywho, I started taking them down Thursday and finished Friday night.  I washed this morning and the tangles weren't that bad, since I detangled a bit last night. I sat under the steamer for 20 min with my moisturizing condish keracare humecto.  Love that stuff! Now I am out with hubby running errands and I have a plastic cap on under my hat.

I usually enjoy washing days, but this session has been a beast!


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 19, 2016)

Got my LC shirt in the mail today. L have to use it for the next check in


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 19, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I'm ready for our first length check  I just hit my 5 month mark yesterday but this was taken on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUGE difference!! fuller and longer! Way to grow!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

Length Check Time  

@mostamaziing It's DEFINITELY growing!!!!   Congratulations!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> HUGE difference!! fuller and longer! Way to grow!!


I missed the dates on the picture my first time through and didn't know what I was looking at. I agree it is a huge difference. It looks healther too.

Can't wait to see your update pics mostamaziing.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 23, 2016)

UPDATE** I HAD QUITE A BIT OF ROOT BREAKAGE THAT I NOTICED ONCE I WASHED.

BRUSHES ARE THE DEVIL. EVEN SHAMPOO BRUSHES IF THE STYLIST IS RAKING IT THROUGH. *

BACK TO EXCLUSIVE DIY. **


I got my hair colored (semi perm black), blow dried and trimmed yesterday by stylist Candace at her salon.

The ENTIRE experience was legit. I got there with hair that had no product in it (2 days prior I shampooed and rinsed, oiled my scalp, finger detangled and put my hair in 6 flat twists for my wig).

When I got there I took off my wig and started unraveling the flat twists to prepare for the shampoo bowl.

Candace & her assistant were very nice and welcoming.

Once at the bowl, as soon as the water hit my hair, she started commenting on how nice and healthy my hair was.

She said that majority of her clients with my type 4 super kinky texture have tangling issues, but that the shampoo brush was just gliding through my hair.

After x 2 shampoo came the color. Then an additional shampoo (x 2) and a rinse out condition, blowout and trim.

For my "style" I just had her do 4 straight back cornrows.

Candace listened. She even used the term "dust your ends" when I told her I wanted a light trim all over NOT a even cut.

Praise Jesus. I was pleased.

Only con was: although the shampoo brush felt great on my scalp and "glid through" my strands, I have fine hair, and Im nervous to see during the upcoming weeks if all that brushing did some damage.

oh yea and the distance from my house is 1 hour and 2 minutes away... *but I was willing to fly or drive to Houston (5 hr drive) to get my hair done before I found her.

Total was $50.00 before tip.

Her IG name: @uniquestylesbycandace


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 24, 2016)

Here are my length check pics.  I retained some length-not as much as I hoped to have retained.  I do think my hair is getting thicker.

 The pic (with the orange shirt) was taken 3 months ago. The other two are from today.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> Here are my length check pics.  I retained some length-not as much as I hoped to have retained.  I do think my hair is getting thicker.
> 
> The pic (with the orange shirt) was taken 3 months ago. The other two are from today.
> View attachment 355371 View attachment 355375 View attachment 355369


It's looking good. Real good. How in the world did you grab your hair?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It's looking good. Real good. How in the world did you grab your hair?


 Thanks! @faithVA 
I didn't think I could do it, so I asked Hubby to pull the tail of my hair as far down as possible so I could grab it.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 25, 2016)

going to straighten today!  Prepooed with conditioner and oils, shampooed and dc with SSI avocado.  Currently tshirt drying in four twists. Will blowdry with aveda straight line.  Post results later


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2016)

I blow dried my hair for my length checks for this challenge and the SL challenge. I hoping that my nape grazes APL by the fall. I still have a ways to go. I'm still quite a ways from full SL.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2016)

*Today I: *

Prepooed with Matrix Biolage Sunsorial Conditioner and NJoy hair oil - scalp felt all nice and tingly especially since I doctored it up with essential oils.

Clarified with Redken Hair Cleansing Cream

Moisture Shampooed with Keracare Hydrating shampoo

Deep Conditioning with Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Mask - talk about a HIT for my hair - left my hair very soft and moisturized.

I will be using Matrix Biolage Hydrasource Daily Leave-in Tonic as my last step until tonight when I'll moisturize with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I blow dried my hair for my length checks for this challenge and the SL challenge. I hoping that my nape grazes APL by the fall. I still have a ways to go. I'm still quite a ways from full SL.
> 
> View attachment 355533 View attachment 355535 View attachment 355537


Ms Faith, you are too hard on yourself! That pull looks like SL to me.  Its sitting on your collarbone. 
Your thickness inspires jealousy and it looks super healthy.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 26, 2016)

After I flat ironed last night I did a S&D with is easier when the hair is straight. Not much length difference since Dec, but the hair definitely feels and looks more dense and healthier.
Here's front and back and a comparison between 12/31 and now.
  
I have a ways to go; about 5 inches, but I think I can make it to APL this year or come very close!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 26, 2016)

@Wenbev bring on the fullness! Great stuff.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 26, 2016)

Looking good @faithVA and @Wenbev!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2016)

Today I mixed up some henna, using steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus. I only let it sit for about an hour or so. Just before applying, I added some indigo and hibiscus powder. I prepped my hair by rinsing and then clay washing. 

I'm currently sitting with the mix, wrapped in cling film. I plan to leave in on for about 2hrs and then DC with AO WC and whatever dregs of HSR I have left.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Ms Faith, you are too hard on yourself! That pull looks like SL to me.  Its sitting on your collarbone.
> Your thickness inspires jealousy and it looks super healthy.



That's the only section that is collarbone and it has been there since last year this time. My nape has not grown but fortunately the rest of my hair has grown to catch up. I won't be claiming SL my higher sections are touching.

I am looking forward to having thick, overwhelming hair  And I am thankful that it is finally getting healthy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> After I flat ironed last night I did a S&D with is easier when the hair is straight. Not much length difference since Dec, but the hair definitely feels and looks more dense and healthier.
> Here's front and back and a comparison between 12/31 and now.
> View attachment 355593 View attachment 355595 View attachment 355595
> I have a ways to go; about 5 inches, but I think I can make it to APL this year or come very close!


It's looking really good and I like the shape. It's going to be fun watching you make it to APL.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> Looking good @faithVA and @Wenbev!


Thank you!


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 27, 2016)

I started taking viviscal again. I tried country life vitamins (I think that's the name) for 5 months and didn't have results like I did on viviscal.  THIS time, I am drinking lots of water so I don't get the little bumps on my face this time. I know it's already working bc my hair outside of my head, is growing like crazy!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 27, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> Looking good @faithVA and @Wenbev!





faithVA said:


> It's looking really good and I like the shape. It's going to be fun watching you make it to APL.


Thank you


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> After I flat ironed last night I did a S&D with is easier when the hair is straight. Not much length difference since Dec, but the hair definitely feels and looks more dense and healthier.
> Here's front and back and a comparison between 12/31 and now.
> View attachment 355593 View attachment 355595 View attachment 355595
> I have a ways to go; about 5 inches, but I think I can make it to APL this year or come very close!


It sure is more dense and healthier looking for sure @Wenbev .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm hendigoing my hair today - 2 step treatment.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 28, 2016)

nice to see the henna heads in here! Woo! I heart henna


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone else doing a length check this month?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

@faithVA I have realized that growth and retention definitely happen in phases...But as you said, health is REALLY important!!  You'll be able to confidently claim SL very soon! You're on the grow and your headed towards APL!  

@Wenbev I can ABSOLUTELY see a change-- retention wise and thickness wise!    You're on the grow! 

@xu93texas  Grow on girl! You at least retained an inch and a half, you're on track to reach APL soon!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Anyone else doing a length check this month?


My length checks are only twice a year @faithVA. I just did one at the beginning of the year so I won't be ready for another one until June. 

I'm due for a trim at the end of April and I want to do the length check AFTER that for sure. But June is best for me. 

I'll update then in all of my challenges and another one maybe during my birth month in October, not sure about that one yet though.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Anyone else doing a length check this month?



Since I joined so late, I'll be doing a LC during the next go-round. I AM enjoying seeing all this hair!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

My hair is black all over again. MY hendigo treatment turned out real great today. All I needed was a little added heat it seemed.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

OK I will be counting on you June ladies to entertain me


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> OK I will be counting on you June ladies to entertain me


Lol, You gat it girl.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> OK I will be counting on you June ladies to entertain me




 The pressure!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> The pressure!!!


No pressure. Everyone else in the thread has been here since December so they should be ready to show something by June. You have an extra 3 months  I think you will be so close to APL it won't be a problem for you.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 28, 2016)

Lets grow. grow, grow, grow then show, show. show!!  I'm ready!!!  @Janet' get me all riled up!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

@faithVA @Wenbev Yes! Thanks for the positivity!!! I'm really a behind the scenes gal...I think that's why most of my hobbies (even my career) is cheering on from behind...but, I guess I gotta give the people what they want...  

*Exits thread to have a serious conversation with this head of hair*


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 30, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @faithVA @Wenbev Yes! Thanks for the positivity!!! I'm really a behind the scenes gal...I think that's why most of my hobbies (even my career) is cheering on from behind...but, I guess I gotta give the people what they want...
> 
> *Exits thread to have a serious conversation with this head of hair*


lol! I hear you!
You must share your secrets on maintaining  healthy hair with that lovely hair color!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> lol! I hear you!
> You must share your secrets on maintaining  healthy hair with that lovely hair color!



Deep conditioning, keep oil in my hair, wash once a week, I've been rollersetting for the last month and it seems to be working.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2016)

Still wearing my bun that I put my hair in right after my henna treatment but I have a party to attend tomorrow so I'll be wigging it for that


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, the straight look only lasted a week. I'm doing a pre-poo now and will be washing/DC later on. I'm back to wearing wigs.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 31, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Deep conditioning, keep oil in my hair, wash once a week, I've been rollersetting for the last month and it seems to be working.


thank you!  And what about your color? Do you do it yourself or salon?  I'm curious bc I'm looking for an alternative to henna as I get more grey hairs.  Now henna is my boo, but I kind of think I'd like to go lighter in years to come.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 2, 2016)

My hair feels really soft after last week's henna so I want to keep up the moisture.

Last night I parted my hair into 4 sections and water rinsed. Then I applied AOWC to each section. Went through again, smoothing ghee (mixed with some hibuscus) on my length. I put in 8 bantu knots and wrapped in cling, a baggy and scarf.

I'll rinse today, clay wash and wash and go as usual.


----------



## mostamaziing (Apr 3, 2016)

My official April length check:














April 16th will be my 6 month hair anniversary since my mini BC  I couldn't find the charger to my camera so I was stuck using my iphone again. And idk what length overall my hair is at this point. I'm gonna claim full chin length for now lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> My official April length check:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you are really close to APL but it's hard to tell. Next pics, include more of your body so we can tell if you are APL. I think you will definitely be APL for the next length check.

I would say you can claim SL for now.


----------



## mostamaziing (Apr 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think you are really close to APL but it's hard to tell. Next pics, include more of your body so we can tell if you are APL. I think you will definitely be APL for the next length check.
> 
> I would say you can claim SL for now.



I actually cropped the pic so you didn't have to look at my back fat I'll definitely wear a shirt next length check lol

BUT YES I HAPPILY ACCEPT CLAIMING SL NOW My crown and nape area look about the same length but my nape is much closer to my back so I thought you measure and determine the length stage of your hair by the crown lol I honestly wasn't sure


----------



## InBloom (Apr 3, 2016)

Length check


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I actually cropped the pic so you didn't have to look at my back fat I'll definitely wear a shirt next length check lol
> 
> BUT YES I HAPPILY ACCEPT CLAIMING SL NOW My crown and nape area look about the same length but my nape is much closer to my back so I thought you measure and determine the length stage of your hair by the crown lol I honestly wasn't sure


We need to see your armpits. Maybe a sleeveless shirt? 

You can measure from whatever point you want. Some people do the nape, some further up and some the crown. It's just what makes you comfortable.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 3, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair feels really soft after last week's henna so I want to keep up the moisture.
> 
> Last night I parted my hair into 4 sections and water rinsed. Then I applied AOWC to each section. Went through again, smoothing ghee (mixed with some hibuscus) on my length. I put in 8 bantu knots and wrapped in cling, a baggy and scarf.
> 
> I'll rinse today, clay wash and wash and go as usual.


@AbsyBlvd do you make your our ghee or buy?



mostamaziing said:


> My official April length check:
> 
> April 16th will be my 6 month hair anniversary since my mini BC  I couldn't find the charger to my camera so I was stuck using my iphone again. And idk what length overall my hair is at this point. I'm gonna claim full chin length for now lol



@mostamaziing I would say your longest lengths are APL from your pic!  I agree with Faith and would include more to see more body or wear a length check tee to see the markings.  edit - nevermind I'm slow just saw the last posts. lol



InBloom said:


> View attachment 356533 View attachment 356535
> 
> Length check


@InBloom

nice growth!


----------



## InBloom (Apr 3, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @AbsyBlvd do you make your our ghee or buy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 4, 2016)

@Wenbev I haven't tried to make my own. I bought a jar from whole foods.


----------



## wish4length (Apr 4, 2016)

*I'm late but I'd like to join...*
What length are you now?
APL in the back collar bone in the front
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural
What's your regimen?
I deep condition on Fridays...
What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
don't really know....take vitamins maybe...drink water...and moisturize ends

What's your goal month if any?
August
Post your starting pic:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2016)

wish4length said:


> *I'm late but I'd like to join...*
> What length are you now?
> APL in the back collar bone in the front
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> ...


Welcome. There is an APL/BSL challenge that may work better for you. You won't be in this challenge long enough for it to be worth your while.


----------



## wish4length (Apr 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Welcome. There is an APL/BSL challenge that may work better for you. You won't be in this challenge long enough for it to be worth your while.


 It's really for the front of my hair which isn't at APL...


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 4, 2016)

@wish4length 
@faithVA is strict on these doors. She's already flinging me out of SL Challenge and most of my hair is NL (not almost APL like my nape). I was like , but she's right. You can always hang out in both. It looks like you will be passing APL in no time.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2016)

wish4length said:


> It's really for the front of my hair which isn't at APL...


Yes I understand. It was just an offer. 3 months will go by quickly.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @wish4length
> @faithVA is strict on these doors. She's already flinging me out of SL Challenge and most of my hair is NL (not almost APL like my nape). I was like , but she's right. You can always hang out in both. It looks like you will be passing APL in no time.




I tried to be nice about it but folk just come in laying on my couch, eating up all my food. Sometimes you just have to put folk out. Let your long hair swang as you go through the door. Um hmm

You know I love you.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I tried to be nice about it but folk just come in laying on my couch, eating up all my food. Sometimes you just have to put folk out. Let your long hair swang as you go through the door. Um hmm
> 
> You know I love you.



I will swang it indeed. I was getting some practice in today.

Love you too


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 4, 2016)

wish4length said:


> *I'm late but I'd like to join...*
> What length are you now?
> APL in the back collar bone in the front
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> ...


Welcome @wish4length!  great growth! You will graduate super fast!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 4, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I will swang it indeed. I was getting some practice in today.
> 
> Love you too


you all are too funny!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> you all are too funny!


She started it.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> thank you!  And what about your color? Do you do it yourself or salon?  I'm curious bc I'm looking for an alternative to henna as I get more grey hairs.  Now henna is my boo, but I kind of think I'd like to go lighter in years to come.



The color is definitely professional. Chile, if I tried to color,  I would have no hair on my head. I have to color because I am a pre-mature greyer-- I started graying at 19 .  I get it touched up every 6-8 months (twice a year). I should go sooner but in an effort to have healthy hair, if I colored every time I saw grey, I'd be at the salon every two weeks.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> My official April length check:
> April 16th will be my 6 month hair anniversary since my mini BC  I couldn't find the charger to my camera so I was stuck using my iphone again. And idk what length overall my hair is at this point. I'm gonna claim full chin length for now lol



I would definitely claim FULL SL...you are on the grow!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

InBloom said:


> View attachment 356533 View attachment 356535
> Length check



   You're in the right spot!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

wish4length said:


> *I'm late but I'd like to join...*
> What length are you now?
> APL in the back collar bone in the front
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> ...



Yeah, you will DEFINITELY be full APL by August.  and


----------



## londonfog (Apr 5, 2016)

Started my new position this week so I've been rocking a faux bun out of convenience & ease. I'll be cowashing tonight & doing a twistout tonight. Hopefully it comes out right or I will be putting it right back up into a bun in the morning.  I'll do a length check after I cowash & post pics.

Oh & I dyed my hair black about two weeks ago to match the bun that I bought.  My normal hair color is brown.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

Janet' said:


> The color is definitely professional. Chile, if I tried to color,  I would have no hair on my head. I have to color because I am a pre-mature greyer-- I started graying at 19 .  I get it touched up every 6-8 months (twice a year). I should go sooner but in an effort to have healthy hair, if I colored every time I saw grey, I'd be at the salon every two weeks.


So what do you do with your roots for 6 months? My roots and edges are super gray after 1.5 months.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 5, 2016)

I just realised that this was a different thread to the APL/BSL thread.

*slides in @faithVA's thread* 

Hey y'all!

Current Length - grazing SL. 
Natural
Goal Month to reach APL - Dec 2016
Current Reggie:
Detangle/cowash/shampoo/DC/blowdry/cornrow at the end of the month
Cowash/shampoo/DC/airdry in my cornrows at the 2 week mark.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> I just realised that this was a different thread to the APL/BSL thread.
> 
> *slides in @faithVA's thread*
> 
> ...


 ......


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So what do you do with your roots for 6 months? My roots and edges are super gray after 1.5 months.



Mine too...my edges are just so prone to breakage so I kinda deal with it...as long as I don't wear it straight back-- the blended grey and blonde isn't too bad...


----------



## mostamaziing (Apr 5, 2016)

wish4length said:


> It's really for the front of my hair which isn't at APL...



Are you natural? Your hair is so pretty and ends are full I struggled with straggly looking ends from heat damage


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 5, 2016)

I need you guys for a while longer


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 5, 2016)

Janet' said:


> The color is definitely professional. Chile, if I tried to color,  I would have no hair on my head. I have to color because I am a pre-mature greyer-- I started graying at 19 .  I get it touched up every 6-8 months (twice a year). I should go sooner but in an effort to have healthy hair, if I colored every time I saw grey, I'd be at the salon every two weeks.


thank you! I started greying in my mid 20s so I feel you! Luckily, it  was just a patch and some sprinklings, but the patch is definitely bigger now.  how do you deal with your root situation? just rock it out?


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> ......




Miss Faith you are too much!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.

Here goes:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

I have something to say about reaching *full* APL/BSL/MBL - that will not happen for me. My hair grows in a constant V at the back because my lead hair are there and I'm claiming APL because even though my hair on top of my head are not there yet. If I had to wait for the top of my head to reach APL, I would constantly be cutting off my lead hairs at the nape of my neck and that ain't happenin'. 

Right now, I'm APL but I have a trim scheduled at the end of the month and I don't know quite where I'll be then, so I'm holding my spot here until after the trim.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I have something to say about reaching *full* APL/BSL/MBL - that will not happen for me. My hair grows in a constant V at the back because my lead hair are there and I'm claiming APL because even though my hair on top of my head are not there yet. If I had to wait for the top of my head to reach APL, I would constantly be cutting off my lead hairs at the nape of my neck and that ain't happenin'.
> 
> Right now, I'm APL but I have a trim scheduled at the end of the month and I don't know quite where I'll be then, so I'm holding my spot here until after the trim.


Ok I see you trying to try me too huh? Uh huh! Ok I will let you hang out until your trim  But I've got my eye on you. 

I think you are our first graduate.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Ok I see you trying to try me too huh? Uh huh! Ok I will let you hang out until your trim  But I've got my eye on you.
> 
> I think you are our first graduate.



 oh you got that huh?  I really didn't want to be kicked out just yet so I just had to put that out there


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 13, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.
> 
> Here goes:


Ms @faithVA  we gots another one! LOL
@Aggie your thickness is lovely


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Ms @faithVA  we gots another one! LOL
> @Aggie your thickness is lovely


Thanks @Wenbev.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Ms @faithVA  we gots another one! LOL
> @Aggie your thickness is lovely


I know right. I can't make them leave. I guess I'm going to have to move out and just leave them here.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> *I know right. I can't make them leave. I guess I'm going to have to move out and just leave them here*.


  


I love you @faithVA. Love how you make me laugh myself silly


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I love you @faithVA. Love how you make me laugh myself silly



I'm glad I could bring a smile


----------



## InBloom (Apr 15, 2016)

Water spritzing during the day.  Why am I just now hip to this?  Works very well.  Anyone else doing this?


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Water spritzing during the day.  Why am I just now hip to this?  Works very well.  Anyone else doing this?


What are you noticing??


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Water spritzing during the day.  Why am I just now hip to this?  Works very well.  Anyone else doing this?


No I haven't tried this @InBloom, but I would imagine some water mixed in with a little aloe vera juice and glycerin would be perfect for me in this hot humid climate in the Bahamas.


----------



## InBloom (Apr 15, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> What are you noticing??




I'm a relaxed head, so I'd always thought that putting water in my hair would ruin my style.  I saw a beautiful natural-head on YouTube mention that the best moisturizer is water.  She used a spritz bottle for her hair with just water during the day on her straightened hair.  That got me to thinking...

So, I bought a little bottle like from a package you might get at Target meant for TSA approved liquids.  A simple little sprayer bottle.  Filled that with water and added some rosemary tincture.  I find that when I am at work, I spritz very lightly over my hair and use my fingers to run it through.  It gives me moisture.  At the end of the day, my hair isn't so dry and doesn't snap off when I comb it out at night.  It also softens and loosens tangles.  I do it about 2 or 3 times during the day.  I'm not saturating my hair, so it's not getting soaked.  Just a very fine/light mist and I'm good.  I've been doing it consistently for a few months.  No frizz, no loss of curls in my style either. 

It's better than any commercial moisturizer I have bought/tried.  Seems like the added ingredients in some of those products leaves my hair brittle at the end of the day.


----------



## InBloom (Apr 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> No I haven't tried this @InBloom, but I would imagine some water mixed in with a little aloe vera juice and glycerin would be perfect for me in this hot humid climate in the Bahamas.




See, I don't know how to use aloe vera, and glycerin in this dry climate where I live is a no-no for me.  I might experiment with aloe vera in the near future.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 16, 2016)

InBloom said:


> See, I don't know how to use aloe vera, and glycerin in this dry climate where I live is a no-no for me.  I might experiment with aloe vera in the near future.


I hear you on the glycerin @InBloom I live in the desert and its a major no-no.  I do like aloevera gel, just recently started using it.  I mix it with marshmallow tea, a splash of ACV and several drops of rosemary and lavendar EOs.  I use it as a leave in after a wash/cowash and it makes my hair feel soft.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2016)

InBloom said:


> See, I don't know how to use aloe vera, and glycerin in this dry climate where I live is a no-no for me.  I might experiment with aloe vera in the near future.


Okay just use the aloe vera gel or juice straight - no need to dilute it. Just pour it on your hair wet or dry. I use it to both pre poo on dry hair and to detangle in the shower. It works wonders I tell ya. It's my go-to detangler right now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2016)

I henna'ed my hair this morning and now deep conditioning with a mixture of Redken Extreme mask and Redken Real Control mask


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2016)

Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...


happy recovery! hopefully in a week or so you can actually enjoy the next five!!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 20, 2016)

in the hair doldrums.  don't know what to do with it, tired of what I'm doing to it  siggggghhhh.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2016)

[QUOTE="Wenbev, post: 22564579, member: 322033"*]in the hair doldrums*.  don't know what to do with it, tired of what I'm doing to it  siggggghhhh.[/QUOTE]
@Wenbev, you come outta there right now, ya hear?


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> [QUOTE="Wenbev, post: 22564579, member: 322033"*]in the hair doldrums*.  don't know what to do with it, tired of what I'm doing to it  siggggghhhh.


Wenbev, you come outta there right now, ya hear?[/QUOTE]


pull me out Aggie, pull me out!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Wenbev, you come outta there right now, ya hear?




pull me out Aggie, pull me out![/QUOTE]


Pulling you sweetie, pulling you. Stay with us girl. You can do it.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 27, 2016)

mixed up some marshmallow, lavender and nettle tea with aloe vera gel and rosemary eo in a spray bottle.  Will spray my hair daily with that mix in the mornings and flat twist in two for work.  
I think I'll play around with some tension blow drying over the weekend and see what comes of it. just super bored.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2016)

@Wenbev Sounds like a nice mix.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

@Wenbev  Thank you! I'm trucking along!! 

This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!

OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's my pic after my trim this afternoon. It won't stay straight unfortunately. As you can see, my V shape growth is still there. I will not be chopping that off, heck no! I like it a lot actually so it stays. I will stay in the challenge a little longer because I want my shoulder length to catch up a bit, but then again it won't stay straight enough to do a proper length check. It will have to do though @faithVA


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

O oh. It uploaded in triplicate. Again sorry

ETA: Okay I deleted 2 of them.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 27, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Wenbev  Thank you! I'm trucking along!!
> 
> This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!
> 
> OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


What a lovely friend to come over and do your hair. And you have me laughing at I just can't!  I see your greys girl, feel your pain!! And lastly I must say...you skin is freakin GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Here's my pic after my trim this afternoon. It won't stay straight unfortunately. As you can see, my V shape growth is still there. I will not be chopping that off, heck no! I like it a lot actually so it stays. I will stay in the challenge a little longer because I want my shoulder length to catch up a bit, but then again it won't stay straight enough to do a proper length check. It will have to do though @faithVA



lovely Ms. @Aggie 
and now, ya need ta go! lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Here's my pic after my trim this afternoon. It won't stay straight unfortunately. As you can see, my V shape growth is still there. I will not be chopping that off, heck no! I like it a lot actually so it stays. I will stay in the challenge a little longer because I want my shoulder length to catch up a bit, but then again it won't stay straight enough to do a proper length check. It will have to do though @faithVA


Yeah I will give you a few more months


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> lovely Ms. @Aggie
> and now, ya need ta go! lol


Thank you sweetie, but I am staying at least until August, maybe even October for my birthday. I am going to try and use a hotter temperature flat iron for my next length check though. I just don't care for heat in my hair at all.  That's probably why the stylist today said I didn't have much ends to begin with. She only needed to take off about a half an inch and that's after 10 months of not trimming my hair. I can deal with that.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I will give you a few more months


 thank you hun.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

It does seem a lot thicker than usual and that pleases me a lot.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Thank you sweetie, but I am staying at least until August, maybe even October for my birthday. I am going to try and use a hotter temperature flat iron for my next length check though. I just don't care for heat in my hair at all.  That's probably why the stylist today said I didn't have much ends to begin with. She only needed to take off about a half an inch and that's after 10 months of not trimming my hair. I can deal with that.


I don't know about all that. October  June or July you will be moved to graduated member with hanging out status.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't know about all that. October  June or July you will be moved to graduated member with hanging out status.


  That was too funny.


----------



## InBloom (Apr 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Here's my pic after my trim this afternoon. It won't stay straight unfortunately. As you can see, my V shape growth is still there. I will not be chopping that off, heck no! I like it a lot actually so it stays. I will stay in the challenge a little longer because I want my shoulder length to catch up a bit, but then again it won't stay straight enough to do a proper length check. It will have to do though @faithVA




Oh my goodness. So pretty. Gaw


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> thank you! I started greying in my mid 20s so I feel you! Luckily, it  was just a patch and some sprinklings, but the patch is definitely bigger now.  how do you deal with your root situation? just rock it out?



My roots/edges are the most sensitive...so, unfortunately, I have to just let them do what they do so that I can have edges


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2016)

@Aggie I don't know how I missed your length check...YAAAASSSSSSS!!!    You are definitely on the grow!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Here's my pic after my trim this afternoon. It won't stay straight unfortunately. As you can see, my V shape growth is still there. I will not be chopping that off, heck no! I like it a lot actually so it stays. I will stay in the challenge a little longer because I want my shoulder length to catch up a bit, but then again it won't stay straight enough to do a proper length check. It will have to do though @faithVA



Your hair is so thick and lush!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> What a lovely friend to come over and do your hair. And you have me laughing at I just can't!  I see your greys girl, feel your pain!! And lastly I must say...you skin is freakin GORGEOUS!!



Awww! Thank you so very much! Girl, not for not trying-- me and my skin have a love/hate relationship!! Today, I'm in love, lol...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Aggie I don't know how I missed your length check...YAAAASSSSSSS!!!    You are definitely on the grow!!!




Girl @Janet', even on your sick bed, your energy is contagious. Thanks love.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> Your hair is so thick and lush!


Thanks @xu93texas


----------



## Wenbev (May 1, 2016)

experiencing some breakage and shedding, aaah!  will shampoo to start with a clean base,  use a reconstructor and follow with a moisture dc after for the next couple weeks.


----------



## yaya24 (May 1, 2016)

Ive REALLLLLY been slacking on my hair.

It is nice to see you all are keeping up with the APL challenge. 

Today is May 1st and I am declaring that I will get back to my goal. I've decided that realistically I will be back in the 2017 APL challenge. 

Happy new month ladies! 
Im going to invert today and water rinse.

Chanting: * I will take my vitamins.. I will take my vitamins.. I will take my vitamins*

Im in a personal HYH 2016 challenge..

The hair hype struggle is here for me. Being at this "in between" stage, and hiding my hair gives me very little motivation.


----------



## yaya24 (May 1, 2016)

Which reconstructor will you use?
*Wishing you a speedy breakage control.



Wenbev said:


> experiencing some breakage and shedding, aaah!  will shampoo to start with a clean base,  use a reconstructor and follow with a moisture dc after for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Wenbev (May 1, 2016)

yaya24 said:


> Which reconstructor will you use?
> *Wishing you a speedy breakage control.



I have a few in the lineup:
aveda damage control
SSI hair reconstructor
giovanni nutrafix
shea moisture JA masque

I'll swap them around weekly, hopefully that works.  And I'm thinking  I'll pass on tension drying until my hair recovers.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> experiencing some breakage and shedding, aaah!  will shampoo to start with a clean base,  use a reconstructor and follow with a moisture dc after for the next couple weeks.


Shedding I understand to a point but what do you suppose caused the breakage @Wenbev? Once you know that, repairing it is a great thing to do but knowing what caused the breakage to begin with is a better start. That way, you know how to move forward in it's restoration and maintenance as well.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2016)

I just completed a 5 minutes scalp massage followed by 5 minutes of inverting - Day 1 complete.


----------



## Wenbev (May 2, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Shedding I understand to a point but what do you suppose caused the breakage @Wenbev? Once you know that, repairing it is a great thing to do but knowing what caused the breakage to be gin with is a better start. That way, you know how to move forward in it's restoration and maintenance as well.


 
@Aggie, to be honest, for the breakage, I believe it was a combination of dryness, being in the doldrums and not staying on routine. The shedding sucks as it is causing tangles and I don't know what's causing that.


----------



## xu93texas (May 2, 2016)

I'm really bad at keeping up with my monthly inversions.  I think I'll post in here to see if that helps.  

I did a scalp massage with my garlic oil blend and inverted for 5 minutes. Day 1 completed.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @Aggie, to be honest, for the breakage, I believe it was a combination of dryness, being in the doldrums and not staying on routine. The shedding sucks as it is causing tangles and I don't know what's causing that.



Hmm, your hair might be going through its' telogen (rest and shedding) phase which is normal. After this your follicles will rest for about 3 months before it enters it's anagen (growing) phase again. Give it some time, it will normalize itself. 

You can use garlic oil or garlic shampoo and conditioner to minimize or slow down the shedding a little, but eventually they all must go. Thankfully, not all of our hair go through the cycles all at once or we'd have to go bald for those 3 month.


----------



## Wenbev (May 3, 2016)

Thank you @Aggie This is true, I have just noticed bigger and bigger wads of hair when I wash and no likey.  Does the garlic oil /shampoo leave a smell?? I have a strong sense of smell, it would irritate the snot out of me.
I will watch the next couple months to see if the shedding decreases.
Tonight I mixed up some left over conditioners, including a biotin conditioner with protien, castor oil and rosemary eo for a prepoo.  Sectioned in 4 and currently sitting with a baggie.  Will wash out, spray with aloe vera gel/tea/eo mix and use a cream to set flat twists tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (May 4, 2016)

Day 2 inversion complete.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Thank you @Aggie This is true, I have just noticed bigger and bigger wads of hair when I wash and no likey.  Does the garlic oil /shampoo leave a smell?? I have a strong sense of smell, it would irritate the snot out of me.
> I will watch the next couple months to see if the shedding decreases.
> Tonight I mixed up some left over conditioners, including a biotin conditioner with protien, castor oil and rosemary eo for a prepoo.  Sectioned in 4 and currently sitting with a baggie.  Will wash out, spray with aloe vera gel/tea/eo mix and use a cream to set flat twists tonight.


@Wenbev, the oils will have a smell as you use it, but once you shampoo, it will disappear. You have to use it as a prepoo for about 30 minutes on your scalp, then wash  and style as usual. A quick fix recipe is to just take about 3 cloves of garlic, mince or dice fine, add 2-3 tbsp of evoo to it, heat in micro wave for about 20 - 30 seconds, add to scalp for 30 minutes, wash. Do this twice a week and that should help minimize the shedding.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2016)

last night I completed day 3 of my inversions with scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2016)

My 5 minute inversion (day 4) with light scalp massage is complete tonight.


----------



## Wenbev (May 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Wenbev, the oils will have a smell as you use it, but once you shampoo, it will disappear. You have to use it as a prepoo for about 30 minutes on your scalp, then wash  and style as usual. A quick fix recipe is to just take about 3 cloves of garlic, mince or dice fine, add 2-3 tbsp of evoo to it, heat in micro wave for about 20 - 30 seconds, add to scalp for 30 minutes, wash. Do this twice a week and that should help minimize the shedding.


I think I'll give it a try.  thank you


----------



## xu93texas (May 4, 2016)

Day 3 inversion complete.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2016)

Day 5 of my inversions complete tonight, no massage.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

I recently got the itch to straighten.  I used the irresistible me flat iron. I wanted to compare it to my fhi. It did ok. I only had it on 300 and it did pretty good. Now I know that I can lower the heat on my fhi when I flat iron. I STILL can not get that salon swing though. I might be using too much product, idk. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## GGsKin (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I recently got the itch to straighten.  I used the irresistible me flat iron. I wanted to compare it to my fhi. It did ok. I only had it on 300 and it did pretty good. Now I know that I can lower the heat on my fhi when I flat iron. I STILL can not get that salon swing though. I might be using too much product, idk. Any ideas ladies?



Hair with swing always has minimal product applied. What are you using?


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hair with swing always has minimal product applied. What are you using?



Redkin pillow proof line. I am so afraid of heat damage, I use 2 heat protectants. I am sure that's not necessary though. I use the cream and the spritz. Then I seal that with the diamond oil. After all that,  I will either blow dry or rollerset and sit under the dryer.  Then I will flat iron.

I have only once had my hair come out bouncy and light and that was like the 3rd time I straightened, and I can't remember what I did.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

May starting pic


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 6, 2016)

I plan to do the whole shebang next weekend - cowash, dc, blowdry. This will make 5 weeks since my last blow dry - I have been in cornrows those entire 5 weeks, cowashing and dcing every other weekend.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> May starting pic


You're at APL so what is it that you are starting


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You're at APL so what is it that you are starting


You think so? I won't claim it till I am full apl, but this is so encouraging to me!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Redkin pillow proof line. I am so afraid of heat damage, I use 2 heat protectants. I am sure that's not necessary though. I use the cream and the spritz. Then I seal that with the diamond oil. After all that,  I will either blow dry or rollerset and sit under the dryer.  Then I will flat iron.
> 
> I have only once had my hair come out bouncy and light and that was like the 3rd time I straightened, and I can't remember what I did.



Try not sealing with the oil. Oil tends to make my hair heavy and it doesn't move. How much oil are you using? If more than a dime size for your entire head, trying reducing the amount.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> You think so? I won't claim it till I am full apl, but this is so encouraging to me!



What picture are you looking at? I can see your armpit and I can see your hair past your armpit.


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I recently got the itch to straighten.  I used the irresistible me flat iron. I wanted to compare it to my fhi. It did ok. I only had it on 300 and it did pretty good. Now I know that I can lower the heat on my fhi when I flat iron. I STILL can not get that* salon swing* though. I might be using too much product, idk. Any ideas ladies?





ajargon02 said:


> Redkin pillow proof line. I am so afraid of heat damage, I use 2 heat protectants. I am sure that's not necessary though.* I use the cream and the spritz. Then I seal that with the diamond oil*. After all that,  I will either blow dry or rollerset and sit under the dryer.  Then I will flat iron.
> 
> I have only once had my hair come out bouncy and light and that was like the 3rd time I straightened, and I can't remember what I did.





faithVA said:


> Try not sealing with the oil. *Oil tends to make my hair heavy* and it doesn't move. How much oil are you using? If more than a dime size for your entire head, trying reducing the amount.



Definitely sounds like too much product. Stick to one heat protectant. If you properly hydrate your hair prior to the straightening process, you will need to use less to keep it moisturized after.  i.e. dry crunchy hair prior to washing that is still feeling crunchy after will net dry crunchy straightened hair.  I'd use the oil, like a dime size, on the night of day two or three when setting your hair.  Would not suggest using oil prior.  Also consider the amount of protectant you are using when blowing. It really doesnt need to be more than a dime or a nickel size depending of the thickness of your hair.  When I blow dry, I use a dime size per quadrant, focusing on the ends. I wouldnt bother using a protectant with a rollerset if there's no direct heat.


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> May starting pic


And beautiful APL growth


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Definitely sounds like too much product. Stick to one heat protectant. If you properly hydrate your hair prior to the straightening process, you will need to use less to keep it moisturized after.  i.e. dry crunchy hair prior to washing that is still feeling crunchy after will net dry crunchy straightened hair.  I'd use the oil, like a dime size, on the night of day two or three when setting your hair.  Would not suggest using oil prior.  Also consider the amount of protectant you are using when blowing. It really doesnt need to be more than a dime or a nickel size depending of the thickness of your hair.  When I blow dry, I use a dime size per quadrant, focusing on the ends. I wouldnt bother using a protectant with a rollerset if there's no direct heat.


and dont forget to shampoo all that protectant out when you wash and use a reconstructor/protein treat to add protein after straightening


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Day 6 of this month's inversion is complete with 3 minute massage tonight. I am very tired and heading to bed in a few.


----------



## InBloom (May 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Day 6 of this month's inversion is complete with 3 minute massage tonight. I am very tired and heading to bed in a few.




You've really been consistent.


----------



## InBloom (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> May starting pic




I'm kinda like the others.  You seem to have already reached APL.  Nice growing!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversion was completed last night. I'm good until next month.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

I was supposed to do my LC before I put these crochets in but I didn't. I've had them in for 3 weeks already (I think) and will only have them in for another 5.


----------



## Wenbev (May 10, 2016)

major difference with my hair, very excited. The use of protein conditioners and treatments has made a difference - less little broken hairs.  The stands are clumping and have movement.  I also shampooed late last week as well.  I've been co-washing for several months now so I really need to be more conscious of how far I go between shampooing.   Also my water consumption has been terrible so I am keeping a tally of how many bottles of water I drink daily.  Last but not least, getting back to taking my supplements, drinking bamboo tea and making the veggie smoothies every morning.


----------



## Wenbev (May 14, 2016)

Finished the week with taking all supplements and upping my water but didnt drink bamboo tea.  Cowashed this afternoon with SSI blueberry on one side and a sample of avedas cowash on the other.  SSI still wins.  Aveda's foamed up like a traditional shampoo and left the hair feeling clean but without much moisture.  The SSI cleansed and felt slippery and moisturized after.  I had pushed the SSI to the back of the hair pantry in favor of SM manuka.  Trying not to buy anymore products want to work thru what I have.


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Finished the week with taking all supplements and upping my water but didnt drink bamboo tea.  Cowashed this afternoon with SSI blueberry on one side and a sample of avedas cowash on the other.  SSI still wins.  Aveda's foamed up like a traditional shampoo and left the hair feeling clean but without much moisture.  The SSI cleansed and felt slippery and moisturized after.  I had pushed the SSI to the back of the hair pantry in favor of SM manuka.  *Trying not to buy anymore products want to work thru what I have*.




In that case @Wenbev, you should join the 3 month no buy challenge with @Prettymetty. I'm sure it would help you get through your stash and save some money at the same time. We have a great support going on in there.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 15, 2016)

First time wearing my hair in any kind of style in 5 months. Will be back in cornrows tonight courtesy of my mama. 

High Bun (no stuffing). Bout these greys tho...hmmph.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 15, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> First time wearing my hair in any kind of style in 5 months. Will be back in cornrows tonight courtesy of my mama.
> 
> High Bun (no stuffing). Bout these greys tho...hmmph.


Your hair is beautiful


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> First time wearing my hair in any kind of style in 5 months. Will be back in cornrows tonight courtesy of my mama.
> 
> High Bun (no stuffing). Bout these greys tho...hmmph.



That's a lot of hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 17, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Your hair is beautiful



Thank you!



faithVA said:


> That's a lot of hair.



Thanks! 

I often feel like it isn't enough you know, and then comes the time I have to blow dry it and I be tiiirreeedd. Like why am I not done? LOL! 

I took some pics on wash day (post blow dry) and compared em with ones I took in January and I definitely can see the difference in length and thickness.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies!! Just checking in...My hair is still braided up...I'm still unable to put my weight on my foot so it's left me pretty immobile...But, on the bright side- maybe this was a Hide Your Hair challenge in the making...Coconut oil has been my best friend... I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wenbev (May 24, 2016)

wash day was yesterday - prepood with a myriad of leftover conditioners/EOs/castor oil (4 more empty bottles yay) @Aggie I can't join the challenge since I bought more stuff  Shampood with a neem and bayleaf shampoo (part of the new stuff I bought at homegoods) and deep conditioned with SSI honey condish rinse.


----------



## InBloom (May 25, 2016)

Checking in.

I've been horribly inconsistent with daily vitamins.  I'm better with my water intake as of late.  

I keeps my hair clean with frequent cowashing and washing.  I've given up on avoiding sulfate shampoo.  I must shampoo to remove the buildup.  It makes such a difference.

I've also been using lighter proteins more often.  Just about weekly, and it's what I need.  I've been so afraid of protein overload that I would avoid it like the plague.  

I've been splurging on DC purchases...trying different brands.  I'm even more open to masks...using the less-is-more approach.  Haven't found more than one WOW product yet, but I do have one.

Layers.  Ugh.  I trimmed a bit off my bottom layers and feel like it will take forever to reach my goal.  I'm being realistic, hoping to eek by year's end.  

Still pressing onward.  

Happy growing ladies.


----------



## GGsKin (May 27, 2016)

After all my henna-ing, conditioner and shampoo use, and infrequent washing/wetting, my hair was not retaining as much moisture as I'm used to. It was big (which I love) but it was drying out faster and I've been getting a lot of tangles and knots, even after my trim. (Probably) the henna and (possibly) fewer washes had my hair feeling dry/damp much quicker when I left the shower.

So last night I decided to reset and used two teaspoons of baking soda in a diluted mix of KCKT with St Afrotasic Curl Elastic. After squeezing and smoothing that through my strands (small sections), I rinsed, and applied my clay mix in the same fashion (left on for 1 hr).

As I applied my gel (diluted KCCC), I could tell the BS had done it's job- my naked hair stayed saturated with water for almost the full hr it took to shingle my hair with gel.

My hair today.


----------



## ForestRose (May 27, 2016)

Update on my hair is that I am still on some kind of healthy hair journey. Atm I'm wearing a sew in wig that i take out every week or so to look after my hair underneath.  I will be putting my hair in box braids or twists this summer too. 

I'm just constantly protective styling which grows my hair the best in all honesty. I wish I had become comfortable with the idea sooner. My goal is to keep doing that till the end next year until my hair is at a length in which I can do quick, low manipulation styles such as chunky braid outs and buns.

Overall my aim is to have at least 10 inches of hair by the end of 2017. Wish me luck


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2016)

Unless anyone objects, I'm going to change the length check to August instead of June. I don't see a lot of people checking in on schedule. You can still length check any time you want and can always check in when you reach SL. 

We should have some graduates by August.


----------



## InBloom (Jun 4, 2016)

I thought the next check was in July?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Unless anyone objects, I'm going to change the length check to August instead of June. I don't see a lot of people checking in on schedule. You can still length check any time you want and can always check in when you reach SL.
> 
> We should have some graduates by August.



This works for me because it coincides with the 2 inches in 4 month challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2016)

InBloom said:


> I thought the next check was in July?



It's at the end of every quarter which is June 30th or July 1st.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

Happy Sunday Lovelies!!!

So...I'm still here...still on full FMLA but inching towards being able to return to work for at least half days...What that means for hair is that I have been keeping it braided. My friend comes and re-braids every week and half to two weeks. Yesterday, I pre-poo'ed, set under the steamer, and then got my hair washed, blow-dried, and re-braided...I also gave myself a little trim (very necessary).  I don't know how much my hair has grown, but I feel like it should be healthy. Coconut oil is my saving grace-- for my hair, skin, I slather it on errthang!!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> After all my henna-ing, conditioner and shampoo use, and infrequent washing/wetting, my hair was not retaining as much moisture as I'm used to. It was big (which I love) but it was drying out faster and I've been getting a lot of tangles and knots, even after my trim. (Probably) the henna and (possibly) fewer washes had my hair feeling dry/damp much quicker when I left the shower.
> 
> So last night I decided to reset and used two teaspoons of baking soda in a diluted mix of KCKT with St Afrotasic Curl Elastic. After squeezing and smoothing that through my strands (small sections), I rinsed, and applied my clay mix in the same fashion (left on for 1 hr).
> 
> ...



Gawgeous!!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> First time wearing my hair in any kind of style in 5 months. Will be back in cornrows tonight courtesy of my mama.
> 
> High Bun (no stuffing). Bout these greys tho...hmmph.



I know about those greys!!! That bun though


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol Thank you @Janet'. I enjoy your energy.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd You're too sweet


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 5, 2016)

I need to find the will power not to snip and shape my hair like I'm wearing crochet braids. One minute I want my hair to level out, next minute I'm snipping a teensy bit here in the name of shape smh.

On my quest to not slack on washes, I conditioned my hair today with diluted afrotastic curl elastic (still testing this out but I like that is has some light protein), and then clay washed. 

After rinsing, I oiled my length and ends, rinsed and sealed my ends with shea butter, before applying gel. I don't remember not liking the smell of shea butter.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 5, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd   LOVE your hair! It is everythang
@xxlalaxx  Sooo happy to hear things are going better! Wishing you well my dear
@Janet' woop, woop! you are almost there! You must be ready to get back to moving around again.  I loves me some coconut oil.  especially the monoi  smells soooo good.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you for the compliment @Wenbev


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 13, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you for the compliment @Wenbev



no problem Hair Goddess 

Tried a twistout on unwashed hair.  Added lavender, tangerine and rosemary EOs to my spray bottle of water and used Darcys botanical hair gel.  Twists came out defined but with the unusual humidity in the air, the twists frizzed slightly by the afternoon.  
Still trying to manage the breakage; the shedding has returned to its normal rate.  Will continue to drink teas, silica, gallon of water and take multis.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just finished my take down of 5 week old cornrows, accomplished with minimal breakage. I really love the 'harp string' method for detangling and have used it for the last 6 months with success. Also my hair seems to continue to thicken up. I am really interested to hear Reniece's opinion.

I will go back into bigger cornrows - maybe 6 max, so I can rock my wig until my hair appointment.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with an avj/pracaxi/pumpkin seed oil combo for 20 minutes ,then Moroccan Natural Oil Weightless Shampoo followed by 15 minutes of Keracare Super Reconstructor and 10 minutes of Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.

My leave in will be Redken Antyis Snap Leave in. I have a combination of butters that I will be using to seal my hair with later.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

double post


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep. My hair is definitely thicker. I am stoked.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

I cowashed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner before heading out to church.

After church I moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide butters, massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes. Now my hair is nice and super soft.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Just finished my take down of 5 week old cornrows, accomplished with minimal breakage. I really love the 'harp string' method for detangling and have used it for the last 6 months with success. Also my hair seems to continue to thicken up. I am really interested to hear Reniece's opinion.
> 
> I will go back into bigger cornrows - maybe 6 max, so I can rock my wig until my hair appointment.


Describe the harp string method for us please.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 19, 2016)

@faithVA

So I came across this video at the end of last year and decided to try a modified version of her technique on a whim.

In each section instead of starting at the ends, I start at the roots.
Using the thumb and index fingers of both hands I separate the strands and then press my thumb and index fingers together and gently pull the shed airs at the level of the roots down just a little.
Then I repeat the above step just a little lower (at the level where u feel that the shed hair strands have been pulled down to).

Honestly this method was really like a light bulb moment for me. Tangling at the roots has been a serious issue causing short broken hairs near the scalp. With this I get them at the roots and by repeating the steps they just slide out.

I may do a video showing this method once I am back in Ja. So you can see how I modified her technique. Maybe. I make no promises. Lol!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> So I came across this video at the end of last year and decided to try a modified version of her technique on a whim.
> 
> ...


OK cool. I guess I do something similar and have done so for a while. Just didn't know someone had named it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

day 2 inversion complete for this month along with scalp massage without oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

My 3rd 5 minute inversion is complete for the month, no massage, no oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2016)

When it comes to products, this seems to be my week of experimentation. My hair was feeling really dry this evening so I decided on impromptu twists for a twist-out, using Entwine Crème Jellé Styler. I've had this for ages but never used it on myself. I'm not washing my hair until Friday so hopefully this will give my hair some life until then. Will take down and take pics tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> When it comes to products, this seems to be my week of experimentation. My hair was feeling really dry this evening so I decided on impromptu twists for a twist-out, using Entwine Crème Jellé Styler. I've had this for ages but never used it on myself. I'm not washing my hair until Friday so hopefully this will give my hair some life until then. Will take down and take pics tomorrow.View attachment 364881



Inspiring. Can't wait to have big juicy twist like these. That back piece would be in a bun quick


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Inspiring. Can't wait to have big juicy twist like these. That back piece would be in a bun quick



Thanks @faithVA. The sections were by no means tiny but I surprised myself with how juicy they looked for the most part. Made me contemplate a whole head of twists for when my hair gets longer


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks @faithVA. The sections were by no means tiny but I surprised myself with how juicy they looked for the most part. Made me contemplate a whole head of twists for when my hair gets longer


Why wait? You can pull off twist now


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

Day 4 of my inversions are complete for the month. No oil, no massage.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Why wait? You can pull off twist now



Pure vanity lol. I like a wash and go too much to stop just yet. At this length, I think I look cuter styling my hair loose vs twists, and I can detangle often. I know as my hair gets longer I may not be so enthusiastic about the wng life so I'm making the most of it now.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2016)

My hair this morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5th 5 minute inversion for the month is complete, no oil, no massage.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 24, 2016)

I retwisted the front of my hair last night (without additional product- was supposed to wet it a little but forgot) and my twists were their usual malnourished selves lol.

Entwine Crème Jelly Styler can take all the credit for my plump twists. The next time I try this product will be on clean hair because it wasn't fair test. Apart from a little whiteness and stickiness, I am happy with the results.

Edited for corrections.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

I finally did some measurements. I did the best I could since I did them alone. It appears it is 6 inches from my nape to full SL. And it is another 3 inches from full SL to APL on me.  None of my hair is at full SL at this point. The majority of the hair in the back is at nape and small portions are at SL but not full SL. With another 6 months most of my hair should be grazing SL with small portions at full SL.

I won't be APL this year but hopefully some portions will hit by the middle of next year and then the rest should catch up by the end of 2017. I may have some pieces grazing this year though. I knew I wouldn't reach APL when I started this thread but I was hoping some time this year to get close.

I will be hosting the 2017 thread as well. 

I hope we have a bunch of graduates this year though.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Day 6 of my inversions complete tonight with  5 minute massage but no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2016)

*Prepooed* this morning with black cumin seed oil and aloe vera juice
*Shampooed* with Redken Cleansing shampoo followed with Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating shampoo
*Oil rinsed* with a mixture of aloe vera juice and evoo
*Deep conditioned* with Macadamia natural Oil Nourishing Conditioner
*Redken Anti Snap Leave in
Moisturized* with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel and *sealed* with my own mix of ceramide oil and butter combo.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I finally did some measurements. I did the best I could since I did them alone. It appears it is 6 inches from my nape to full SL. And it is another 3 inches from full SL to APL on me.  None of my hair is at full SL at this point. The majority of the hair in the back is at nape and small portions are at SL but not full SL. With another 6 months most of my hair should be grazing SL with small portions at full SL.
> 
> I won't be APL this year but hopefully some portions will hit by the middle of next year and then the rest should catch up by the end of 2017. I may have some pieces grazing this year though. I knew I wouldn't reach APL when I started this thread but I was hoping some time this year to get close.
> 
> ...



I hear you ms @faithVA , I'll be in that apl 17 thread w ya.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 27, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> So I came across this video at the end of last year and decided to try a modified version of her technique on a whim.
> 
> ...



Kimmaytube does this.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> I hear you ms @faithVA , I'll be in that apl 17 thread w ya.


  Hopefully a few of us will be rolling together.

I need to get to SL first though. I've been here too many times and not gotten to the next step.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 29, 2016)

My hair appointment this morning went extremely well. Reniece will continue to get my coins. The appointment started on time, I had 100% of her attention, she is so gentle (even when blowdrying) and she is just pleasant and engaging.

She gave me an A on my 'report card'.
I maintained my hemline, had a reduced number of short hairs (which means I am avoiding breakage near to scalp), an *obvious* increase in density, thickness AND length. 

I am hype right nah. I already made my next appointment date


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> My hair appointment this morning went extremely well. Reniece will continue to get my coins. The appointment started on time, I had 100% of her attention, she is so gentle (even when blowdrying) and she is just pleasant and engaging.
> 
> She gave me an A on my 'report card'.
> I maintained my hemline, had a reduced number of short hairs (which means I am avoiding breakage near to scalp), an *obvious* increase in density, thickness AND length.
> ...



First,  Congratulations on your great report card and progress.

Secondly,
Um, I know you got some pictures right?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> First,  Congratulations on your great report card and progress.
> 
> Secondly,
> Um, I know you got some pictures right?



Thanks love. Lol! I got her to take one pic of the blow out. I plan to take better pics over the weekend. Don't worry. My blow out sits comfortably on my shoulders without pulling. *twerks*


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Thanks love. Lol! I got her to take one pic of the blow out. I plan to take better pics over the weekend. Don't worry. My blow out sits comfortably on my shoulders without pulling. *twerks*


I will be waiting


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 29, 2016)

I couldn't find two pics taken exactly the same, but I put a line indicating where my neck meets the top of my shoulders for a objective look at length. Better pics to come later.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> I couldn't find two pics taken exactly the same, but I put a line indicating where my neck meets the top of my shoulders for a objective look at length. Better pics to come later.


Great progress


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.

Deep conditioning with Hea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture. 

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench 

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 3, 2016)

I am going to pass on a LC this time around.  Too hot to blow, too lazy to undo my two canerows 
Will continue alternating with moisture and protein, using teas infused with EOs in a spray bottle and keeping my ends tucked away.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 3, 2016)

Day 1 of IM complete after a scalp massage with JBCO.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 4, 2016)

I put my hair in mini twists and I am hopingI can make them last 2 wks. I figure I should focus on more long term protective styles to reach bsl by december


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2016)

As usual, I got sidetracked with IM. We got in late last night from watching fireworks. Therefore, I started over.  Day 1 complete, no oil.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jul 6, 2016)

So...I cut all my hair off (don't ask me why, I just did) and now I am joining y'all...if that's OK

*What length are you now?* Hmm, not sure...SHORT in the front though, grazing APL in the back

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?* Texlaxed

*What's your regimen?* Bunning and protective styles...still working out the particulars.

*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?* I need to do what I did before, be consistent with my regimen and stay on top of these ends

*What's your goal month if any?* December 2016

*Post your starting pic: *Will do it later!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2016)

Day 2 complete using JBCO on scalp.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I haven't been in this thread for some time so I wanted to give an update.

I think my hair is not retaining length. Its been between 10-11 inches forever.  It's damaged by stringy heat damaged ends (not a lot) but it's affecting how my hair feels.

I've trimmed it twice, once in december and aboit 2 months ago and I see no difference. I still have problems with the back of my hair breaking and I dont even do much with it. It just seems to break off

I don't like my hair right now. I'm fed up with trying to get it to APL. I'm thinking of getting a fade or a tapered cut because what I have on my head right now is not working for me.

Right now I don't do much to it as I just find it difficult to deal with.  It doesn't look pretty and the back of my is the most damaged part and I have no idea why. 

I'm so upset. I just want to shave it all off.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi @NefertariBlu 
I'm sorry you're feeling this way at the moment. Please try not to let it get you down.

In an attempt to find out whats going on, how often have you been treating your hair- washing, protein/moisture conditioning? How have you been styling it? How often? What are your techniques? Do you cover your hair at night?


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 7, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hi @NefertariBlu
> I'm sorry you're feeling this way at the moment. Please try not to let it get you down.
> 
> In an attempt to find out whats going on, how often have you been treating your hair- washing, protein/moisture conditioning? How have you been styling it? How often? What are your techniques? Do you cover your hair at night?


@AbsyBlvd  thank you for the hug 

I have been growing my hair for 6 years now (started with a fade) and I've barely reached Apl.

At the moment I don't do much with my hair. I was mainly wearing a half wig for the first two months of the year. Then crochet braids  for a month and have just been doing PS

I wash my hair once a week and dc with OR mayo. Spray with taliah waajid spray? SM deep treatment masque and seal with castor oil and then I try and style it. 

I've noticed I'm getting a lot of dandruff lately and my hair is starting to feel stringy. My edges have broken off for some reason too. Not sure why either.

I don't think I have much of a style or technique. I finger comb or use my jumbo seamless comb to detangle.

Hmm. I think I may need to concentrate on detangling because I find that my hair gets tangles easily.

I don't have a problem with keeping my hair moisturised. I.have a problem with tangles and retaining.

I also tried co washing for the first time in years
 My hair felt nice but it definitely did not clean my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> So...I cut all my hair off (don't ask me why, I just did) and now I am joining y'all...if that's OK
> 
> *What length are you now?* Hmm, not sure...SHORT in the front though, grazing APL in the back
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge. Glad to have you. Looking forward to seeing your starting picture.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> @AbsyBlvd  thank you for the hug
> 
> I have been growing my hair for 6 years now (started with a fade) and I've barely reached Apl.
> 
> ...


AbysBlvd is going to give you great advice but going to add my two cents. If you have any kind of heat damage you should incorporate a keratin reconstructor or protein like Komaza every 6 weeks. You should slowly dust your ends every 6 weeks as well. With regular protein and dusting you help eliminate the damage from moving up the strands and creating gmore breakage.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the faith @faithVA You ladies have been doing this for years and I always feel not worthy to give advice when you all share such great and helpful information. I really asked these questions to try and help pin down what the problem may be but don't really have much advice to offer.

@NefertariBlu do your products leave your hair feeling good? What shampoo (if any) are you using? Roughly how much do you take off when you trim? Sorry if I'm all questions and no answers. Just hope they will help. Or help others chime in.

My hair doesn't like co washing but I've never tried a co-cleanser type thing. It also tangles more when I am in need of moisture (in my case water) or if a product doesn't agree with my hair, or if I handle it too much.

I feel like my hairline took a hit when I was wigging late last year. Previously when I wore wigs I was doing a whole head baggy with great success, this last time I did not and I think I paid for it a little.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for the faith @faithVA You ladies have been doing this for years and I always feel not worthy to give advice when you all share such great and helpful information. I really asked these questions to try and help pin down what the problem may be but don't really have much advice to offer.
> 
> @NefertariBlu do your products leave your hair feeling good? What shampoo (if any) are you using? Roughly how much do you take off when you trim? Sorry if I'm all questions and no answers. Just hope they will help. Or help others chime in.
> 
> ...


Doing something for a long time doesn't make you good at it or right. :Lol: 

Anyway you pitch in is helpful. You have had more hair success in your short time on the board than I have had in my many years. :Yep:


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jul 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the challenge. Glad to have you. Looking forward to seeing your starting picture.




Thank you! I need to take on tonight!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 8, 2016)

Here are more pics for my June LC. I was looking greasy as hell. Hence the circles blocking my face. LOL. The purple line indicates where my hair ends.

*Left side*
March 2016




June 2016




*Right side*
March 2016




June 2016




*Front*
March 2016




June 2016 (sorry for the dark pic). Peach line is my chin.




I legit struggled to take pics of the back. I gave up. Sorry y'all.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2016)

That's some great progress right there @bajandoc86


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> That's some great progress right there @bajandoc86


You are right. That is great progress. She went from SL to APL in 3 months. Looks like you grow at about 1" a month @bajandoc86.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Here are more pics for my June LC. I was looking greasy as hell. Hence the circles blocking my face. LOL. The purple line indicates where my hair ends.
> 
> *Left side*
> March 2016
> ...


You have officially graduated. Congratulations. How far to BSL for you? With your growth rate you may very well make it by the end of the year.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks ladies! I can see true APL in my future.  

I will not have you kicking me out of anymore challenges @faithVA! Lol! My nape isn't APL yet. I have about 2-2.5 inches to go. So my butt stays right here, thank you very much. 

My nape grows slower and the hairs are super *super *fine and fragile. So I use that area as my benchmark. I will say this though, this is the first time I have been able to pull my hair to touch my tiddays.  yay me!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 8, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for the faith @faithVA You ladies have been doing this for years and I always feel not worthy to give advice when you all share such great and helpful information. I really asked these questions to try and help pin down what the problem may be but don't really have much advice to offer.
> 
> @NefertariBlu do your products leave your hair feeling good? What shampoo (if any) are you using? Roughly how much do you take off when you trim? Sorry if I'm all questions and no answers. Just hope they will help. Or help others chime in.
> 
> ...




I use Aunt Jackie's Shampoo. It's stripping but I suppose the "least" out of all I have tried. I have just started to use the Lustrasilk (one for curls) and that seems to be nice but it doesn't get rid of the build up like the Aunt Jackie's one.

I take off about 1/4 to 1/2 and inch depending on the splits I see.

I tried moisturising with water and that wasn't a good thing for me to do. My hair shrank and tangled even more. I ended up just using the SM deep treatment masque to detangle then castor oil. that was so much better.

My hair dried so quick after applying the water, I definitely know I have high porous hair; hence the tangles and quick drying.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> I use Aunt Jackie's Shampoo. It's stripping but I suppose the "least" out of all I have tried. I have just started to use the Lustrasilk (one for curls) and that seems to be nice but it doesn't get rid of the build up like the Aunt Jackie's one.
> 
> I take off about 1/4 to 1/2 and inch depending on the splits I see.
> 
> ...


You really need to get a good shampoo that isn't stripping. Even if you conditiin well that shampoo can tear up your ends. In the meantime put oil and/or conditioner on your ends prior to shampoo to try to protect them.

After you shampoo, you condition? And detangle with conditioner in?

If you are high porosity you shouldn't need to remove build up too often.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> *You really need to get a good shampoo that isn't stripping. *Even if you conditiin well that shampoo can tear up your ends*.* In the meantime put oil and/or conditioner on your ends prior to shampoo to try to protect them.
> 
> After you shampoo, you condition? And detangle with conditioner in?
> 
> If you are high porosity you shouldn't need to remove build up too often.



I've had a tough time with shampoo, however I do like the lustrasilk one (so far) since it didn't strip my hair, but build up was still on my scalp. I'm going to try the SM (orange one) as that was ok from what I remember.

I have found two conditioners that work well for my  hair. The ORS replenishing pak and mayo. They are both protein ones though. Still on the hunt for a moisturising one that doesn't have protein in it.

One thing I learned yesterday, was to actually take time to detangle. It took me about an hour to do but it was worth it! Getting ready for bed and my hair was in a twist out puff; I was able to plait it quickly without the usual dry tangles. 

This may be a no brainer for you all but I was doing it all wrong for YEARS :-/ no wonder I was getting crazy tangles.

I was thinking about adding an oil before washing the next time I wash. thank you for the tip!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes @NefertariBlu thorough detangling is key for me (although I use a comb about once every 6 months). It's one of the key reasons my wngs last so long without major issues.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 9, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yes @NefertariBlu thorough detangling is key for me (although I use a comb about once every 6 months). It's one of the key reasons my wngs last so long without major issues.


I always wondered why it took some women hours to detangle. I was like why does it take that long? lol.

I never spent more than 15 minutes  "detangling" . That was part of the reason why I was getting tangles.

Any recs on a deep conditioner?

Thank you for the tips. I've been natural for so long and I'm still learning about my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 9, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> I always wondered why it took some women hours to detangle. I was like why does it take that long? lol.
> 
> I never spent more than 15 minutes  "detangling" . That was part of the reason why I was getting tangles.
> 
> ...



@NefertariBlu You're welcome. We're all still learning.

A DC is really the only thing I'll happily experiment with and try new things, based on the ingredients. Currently, I mainly use Aubrey Organics White Camellia and HSR (both are without protein). I also like Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic (very light protein for me), and Millcreek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner (heavier protein- keratin, I haven't tried the new formula yet but I'm hoping it works just the same).

I have a list of a couple others I like the sound of and would love to try *_cough_* (Naturelle Grow, Annabelle's Perfect Blends) but being in the UK is kind of restricting my choices and forcing the PJ in me to have a seat.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 9, 2016)

I've used the HSR a couple of years ago and I hated it . All the other ones I've not heard of.

I'm in London, so there is a good choice; I don't want to get addicted to something I can't get easily and I like to keep it simple. I think I've cured my pjism. I'm just on the hunt for a good shampoo and conditioner. Shampoo's are just too striping for my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 9, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> I've used the HSR a couple of years ago and I hated it . All the other ones I've not heard of.
> 
> I'm in London, so there is a good choice; I don't want to get addicted to something I can't get easily and I like to keep it simple. I think I've cured my pjism. I'm just on the hunt for a good shampoo and conditioner. Shampoo's are just too striping for my hair.



Yay! I'm a Londoner.

I find the AO WC works better for me, but am not adverse to seeing what else is out there; preferably OTG (little joy there), without cones and proteins.

Do you dilute your shampoo? I don't use it often (I'm a clay-head) but when I do, I use Giovanni Tee Tree diluted in an applicator bottle.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 9, 2016)

@NefertariBlu - couple things I would suggest giving a go

doing a prepoo with an oil or a condish and oil mix before shampooing. 
cutting the shampoo with water to dilute
adding a favorite oil to your shampoo and condish - this will not reduce the efficacy of the product, but enhance.
detangle on hair with condish or oil in it
confirming all shampoo is rinsed out with warmer water than cooler.
reducing how many times you actually shampoo 
following up with a rich conditioner or find a recipe online to bulk up the ones your currently have
sealing in the moisture after a wash session
using products with out sulfates, SLS, parabens, etc
buying hair products from a health food store - more natural ingredients
review your eating habits, increase water intake, check your health

Good luck


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> I always wondered why it took some women hours to detangle. I was like why does it take that long? lol.
> 
> I never spent more than 15 minutes  "detangling" . That was part of the reason why I was getting tangles.
> 
> ...


Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends and Teraveda Organix Carmeltini are the only two i use right now.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> I've used the HSR a couple of years ago and I hated it . All the other ones I've not heard of.
> 
> I'm in London, so there is a good choice; I don't want to get addicted to something I can't get easily and I like to keep it simple. I think I've cured my pjism. I'm just on the hunt for a good shampoo and conditioner. Shampoo's are just too striping for my hair.


Have you tried Elasta QP or Creme of Nature. Shampoos are stripping to my hair as well but I can finger detangle with both of these and they don't strip the moisture.you might also consider trying a salon brand. Sometime higher quality gives you better results. You may be able to find some travel sizes to save some money.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 9, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> I always wondered why it took some women hours to detangle. I was like why does it take that long? lol.
> 
> I never spent more than 15 minutes  "detangling" . That was part of the reason why I was getting tangles.
> 
> ...


Keracare humecto is one of my go to moisturizing dc also luv naturals conditional luv. Both are great, less than 16.00 and moisturize like no other.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2016)

This morning I'll be finishing up my last bit of Redken Time Reset Shampoo.

I'll be oil rinsing with a mixture of avj, evco and evoo.

Deep Conditioning with Macadamia Nourishing Moisture Masque

Used CRN Curl Maker with Wetline Xtreme gel and some oil on my bunned hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 9, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> @AbsyBlvd  thank you for the hug
> 
> I have been growing my hair for 6 years now (started with a fade) and I've barely reached Apl.
> 
> ...



Hi, the ladies have given you great advice.  The one thing that stands out to me in this post is the ORS mayo.  I don't think you should be using that every week.  It's too much protein and you've got to find the right moisture/protein balance.  Someone mentioned KeraCare Humecto...love that DC.  I also want to recommend Curl Moist from Shescentit; my favorite DC behind Joico Moisture Revovery Treatment Balm. 

Also, doing a prepoo with AVJ, evco, and conditioner helps me detangle my hair before shampooing.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 10, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> Hi, the ladies have given you great advice.  The one thing that stands out to me in this post is the ORS mayo.  I don't think you should be using that every week.  It's too much protein and you've got to find the right moisture/protein balance.  Someone mentioned KeraCare Humecto...love that DC.  I also want to recommend Curl Moist from Shescentit; my favorite DC behind Joico Moisture Revovery Treatment Balm.
> 
> Also, doing a prepoo with AVJ, evco, and conditioner helps me detangle my hair before shampooing.



Thank you all for the great advice. I'm
 going to research  some of the Dc's mentioned here. I'm not in the US so I don't have access to all the prodcuts mentioned.

I have a lot of work repairin my hair.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 16, 2016)

*Update*

So I took sone of the advice you ladies gave.

I change my Aunt Jackie's shampoo to the SM retention shampoo which doesn't have SLS in it. Big difference in how my hair felt!

I pre-poo'd with avocado butter; I just melted it down to make it into an oil and I finger detangled on dry hair.
The oil helped my hair from feeling stripped when I washed.

I also washed my hair in twists. This stopped my hair from getting tangled as I washed.

DC'd  with SM purification masque (non protein) then rinsed after 30 mins.

I sprayed my hair with S Curl and sealed with my avocado butter mix and JBCO and flat twisted it to air dry.

Results 
My hair has come out soft. Doesn't feel stripped but it's not as stretched as I would want it from the flat twist.

That's ok as next time I will do individual twists.

Overall.  I like the results.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 16, 2016)

@NefertariBlu When I read your update, this emoji came to mind. Glad to see that your hair is responding positively with these small changes.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

*Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
*Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.

*Sealing with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Hemp Oil Combo* (I whipped these two together and added some glycerin and it is perfect for my hair now). Before, it was just too thick. The Style Setter is probably not going on my repurchase list because it didn't wow me, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 16, 2016)

ditched work yesterday and spent it in the pool at one of the casinos. Rinsed my hair with water prior to getting in and after.  Was so tired after getting home later that I did not wash my hair.
This morning, I shampooed with yes to carrots in sections, rinsed that out, added some sweet almond oil and put SSI honey condish over that.  Slapped on a baggie, showered and rinsed the oil and condish out.  Tshirt dried, added SSI honey and castor softening balm with SSI marula mallow leavein.  decided to trim as well, ends keep getting super tangled.  Trimmed about 1/4in Then flattwisted in two and done.  Gotta love quick wash days.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> *Update*
> 
> So I took sone of the advice you ladies gave.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you are trying some  new things and having some things work for you.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

I re-moisturized my hair tonight with NG Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner and Bekura Nectarine Vanilla Honey Latte Detangling hair Milk. The latter smells divine and truthfully I just wanted to sleep with it in my hair tonight .


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

I just completed day 2 of my inversions for the month of July, with a minute scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Day 3 of my inversions completed with a 2 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2016)

Completed 4 days of my inversions for July - no scalp massage.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 21, 2016)

Spritzed my hair with water, put a bag a plastic bag on and GHE overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

Day 5 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Day 6 of my July Inversions is complete, massage, no oil


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2016)

Day 7 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

*This morning I am:*

*Prepooing* with Hairdrenalin Potion on my scalp and Hemp Seed oil on the length of my hair with a conditioning cap for 30 minutes

*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Conditioning* with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed up with NG Mango and Coconut Water Infused Deep Conditioner

*Moisturizing* with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer 

*Sealing* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

Just completed day 1 of my inversions 1 for the month of August, massage 5 minutes, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversions for August is complete with massage, no oil


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2016)

I clay washed my hair yesterday. Oiled with grapeseed on length and safflower + sunflower on my ends. Rinsed lightly and styled with diluted KCCC.


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 3, 2016)

I am getting a trim next Friday, so it will be interesting to see how much she cuts off. I am not gonna have her even up my accidental cut from the crochet braids either.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Day 3 of my August inversions complete, no massage, no oil - too lazy today for all that.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 4, 2016)

been a while. was on vacay.  whoop whoop! 
In a hair dilemma, trying to decide whether to color my hair with Aveda color or go back to henna. 
The last time I used henna was 6 mos ago and I've got easily 3-4 inches of grey hairs mostly in a patch in the front and some sprinklings throughout.  They need ta go!
I have used at home box dyes in the past and did not like the way my hair felt.
Kinda tired with henna and the whole app process


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

Day 4 of my August inversion is complete. No massage, no oil.

Welcome back @Wenbev


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Last night I completed day 5 of my inversions for August

*Today:*

*Prepoo* - AVJ and ST Sweet Potatoe Pie hair Cream
*Shampoo* - Macadamia Natural Oil Moisture poo
*Deep Conditioner* - NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner
*Moisturizer* - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer
*Sealant* - ST Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Butter


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Just completed day 6 of my August inversions, no massage, no oil


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 6, 2016)

wash day today - noticing high shed again. sigh. made an appt with Dr for bloodwork - prepoo with coconut oil, baggy for 30 min, shampoo with yes to carrots, dc with SSI avocado and baggy while I cleaned the shower tile and glass surround  rinsed out condish, twisted  in six with an oil mix, rinsed out some of oil and tshirt dried.  Added SSI marula mallow leave in and flat twisted in two.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions for August is finally complete and will be back in September.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 10, 2016)

we have fallen to page 4?!?!  Come on ladies.  Lets post 

Currently wearing hair in a twist out.  Decided on Sunday after wash day to revisit an old favorite when my hair was longer.  Was able to get 3 day hair.  Quite surprised and happy. 
Cowashed tonight with SM manuka.  Added oil mix to four twists and rinsed most of the oil out.  Tshirt dried and decided to do a twistout again for tomor
Spritzed my hair with a spray bottle mix of water, aloe vera gel, and essential oils.  Used SSI baobab shake.  Will let dry a bit beofre going to bed.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 10, 2016)

Yesterday morning I coated my ends with coconut oil before light detangling, and shampooed (diluted Giovanni TT and a touch of honesuckle rose conditioner) focusing only on ends and crown. 

I added a shot of protein with undiluted Millcreek Botanicals Jojoba con. Followed with AOWC in cling film, hot towel and baggy for about 30mins.

My ends felt good after rinsing (but they didn't feel bad before). I applied my clay mix and finished detangling. Oiled, rinsed and styled with KCCC.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks Wendy, I've been slacking.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2016)

My hair is up in two strand twist and going to try to keep them in through the weekend and wash on Monday. 

I'm still trying to get to SL by the end of the year. My nape is struggling.

I plan to do a length check at the end of the month so I can see where I'm at.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thanks Wendy, I've been slacking.


we've all been slacking


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 2-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about the! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 14, 2016)

I no! I know the feeling 

Sending hugs


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 2-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about the! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.



Oh wow! I'm so sorry that happened to you!
Yes, please don't go back to her.  She was hating.... Especially if you've been going to her for a while.  She knew better.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> we've all been slacking



Yes, I have. I'm in a hair funk now. 

I usually don't mind wearing wigs year round, but it's too hot in Dallas this summer. Wigs are out until October.   I can't braid or flat twist.  Lately, I've been wearing wash n go ponytails to work to save time and money, but I'm not loving this look.  Crochet braids are $150 and only lasts me 4-5 weeks. Those are out of the question because DH and I just started Dave Ramsey Financial Peace and our budget for hair care is at the max.  
I may have to try perm rod sets or flexi rod sets to get through until the weather gets cooler here in Texas.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I have. I'm in a hair funk now.
> 
> I usually don't mind wearing wigs year round, but it's too hot in Dallas this summer. Wigs are out until October.   I can't braid or flat twist.  Lately, I've been wearing wash n go ponytails to work to save time and money, but I'm not loving this look.  Crochet braids are $150 and only lasts me 4-5 weeks. Those are out of the question because DH and I just started Dave Ramsey Financial Peace and our budget for hair care is at the max.
> I may have to try perm rod sets or flexi rod sets to get through until the weather gets cooler here in Texas.



I know a lady in Dallas, Texas who does crochet installs for $75. Would that fit your budget? I got mine from her (I'll message you pictures of my crochet installs from her, if you'd like). She works out of a salon. You can go to the Vagaro website and look up Ms. Camille Aaron. I think you can look at pics of her work there.

Caveat: I had to make SURE that she did not cornrow my cornrows tightly. Like, I had to really make sure and just explain to her what tightly meant to me. As in, "I want 'em loose, in your eyes. When they are loose to you, they are tight enough to me." She's FAST and professional.

*ETA: *Here's a link that shows her address. She has 3 reviews. I couldn't see how to see any pictures, but like I said, I'll message you pics of my crochet install from her if you like. Like the reviewer said, she honors every tiny request you make. She's on FB, too, where I believe she shares pictures of her work. Usually, when I'm the salon with her, it's me and another customer max. She is timely.
https://www.vagaro.com/mscamilleaaron/reviews


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy,  thank you!  Her price is definitely better than what I've been paying.

My frustration is really with my natural hair journey and how complicated, time consuming, and expensive it has become compared to being relaxed.  My hair journey was simpler and I actually only went to my stylist back then 4-6 times per year. Now I just don't know what to do with my hair. It doesn't look polished when I do it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> @YvetteWithJoy,  thank you!  Her price is definitely better than what I've been paying.
> 
> My frustration is really with my natural hair journey and how complicated, time consuming, and expensive it has become compared to being relaxed.  My hair journey was simpler and I actually only went to my stylist back then 4-6 times per year. Now I just don't know what to do with my hair. It doesn't look polished when I do it.



Same here! I relate 100%.

ETA: I am almost APL. I'm going to stay  natural until I reach bra strap length. Then I'm pretty sure I'm going to relax my hair again and just learn how to keep it as healthy as possible relaxed. The money and time sink of maintaining natural hair has become ENORMOUS. It is MUCH healthier for my hair to be natural, but I miss my straight look, being able to wash and blow dry quickly, etc.

I considered become a straight-haired natural, but in Texas sometimes the night heat ruins my flat ironed style.

I've made peace with it all!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> @YvetteWithJoy,  thank you!  Her price is definitely better than what I've been paying.
> 
> My frustration is really with my natural hair journey and how complicated, time consuming, and expensive it has become compared to being relaxed.  My hair journey was simpler and I actually only went to my stylist back then 4-6 times per year. Now I just don't know what to do with my hair. It doesn't look polished when I do it.



Are you anywhere near Lenoir Salon (located inside Salon Republic suite 125, 14999 Preston Rd, Dallas, TX 75254. Ph. (972) 386-4222) or Huetiful in Arlington, TX?

I've never been to the Lenoir Salon, but check out the reviews! He's supposed to be a MAGICIAN straightening natural hair: http://www.genbook.com/bookings/slot/reservation/30077538/reviews/.

Sounds like he's great with relaxed hair, too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> @YvetteWithJoy,  thank you!  Her price is definitely better than what I've been paying.
> 
> My frustration is really with my natural hair journey and how complicated, time consuming, and expensive it has become compared to being relaxed.  My hair journey was simpler and I actually only went to my stylist back then 4-6 times per year. Now I just don't know what to do with my hair. It doesn't look polished when I do it.



Sorry if I'm being a bugaboo!

Two other, quick options:
1.
I got my hair done by Angela Hicks of the Michael Flores Salon on the 6th floor of the Neiman Marcus in downtown Dallas. I was IN LOVE with my hair, and so was everybody else! Even my "uppity" family members who hate natural hair were raving about my hair. ("Yes, Yvette! Now do your hair like _that. _That's how your hair _should _look. ) It was a simple wash-and-go, but it looked amazing and lasted for days. I don't know if you could budget her rates given your current financial plans, but at least you would probably adore what you were paying for! I plan to go a few times more and try to learn from what she does with my hair. Here are reviews: http://www.naturallycurly.com/salon...hael-flores-salon-dallas-texas-united-states/

2.
Then there's the option at this thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-fall-winter-wash-go.652047/

I might try it. Braiding my hair and leaving it alone would be GREAT!

The link at that thread doesn't seem to work anymore. Maybe this is the same item? NOTE: The lady explained how she made it look different from how it's pictured below, and she shared her pic in the link above. Natural looking!

http://www.shophairwigs.com/itsacap...B8ad5hP77DanJPRs0KAZe92uwWmNkXOaf4xoCZZjw_wcB

I'd need it in black or dark, dark brown.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I have. I'm in a hair funk now.
> 
> I usually don't mind wearing wigs year round, but it's too hot in Dallas this summer. Wigs are out until October.   I can't braid or flat twist.  Lately, I've been wearing wash n go ponytails to work to save time and money, but I'm not loving this look.  Crochet braids are $150 and only lasts me 4-5 weeks. Those are out of the question because DH and I just started Dave Ramsey Financial Peace and our budget for hair care is at the max.
> I may have to try perm rod sets or flexi rod sets to get through until the weather gets cooler here in Texas.



$150 for crochet braids??? Have you tried doing them yourself? 

I did mine a couple of months ago and it was the easiest style I've done in terms of adding hair.

I'mactually doing them myself tomorrow as I'm following the baby steps too. Check out some youtube videos for directions. It's really not that hard.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Are you anywhere near Lenoir Salon (located inside Salon Republic suite 125, 14999 Preston Rd, Dallas, TX 75254. Ph. (972) 386-4222) or Huetiful in Arlington, TX?
> 
> I've never been to the Lenoir Salon, but check out the reviews! He's supposed to be a MAGICIAN straightening natural hair: http://www.genbook.com/bookings/slot/reservation/30077538/reviews/.
> 
> Sounds like he's great with relaxed hair, too.


I actually have a several great stylists that have done my hair, relaxed and natural, to choose from. Thank you for the recommendations.  

It's not that I can't afford to go to my stylists, but rather we're giving a limit to our monthly budget for hair care so we can put extra money toward paying down debt.  That means I can't go to the salon as often as I've been going nor make random purchases for hair products.  I'm going to try roller setting for a weeks to save money until it gets cooler.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I actually have a several great stylists that have done my hair, relaxed and natural, to choose from. Thank you for the recommendations.
> 
> It's not that I can't afford to go to my stylists, but rather we're giving a limit to our monthly budget for hair care so we can put extra money toward paying down debt.  That means I can't go to the salon as often as I've been going nor make random purchases for hair products.  I'm going to try roller setting for a weeks to save money until it gets cooler.



Cool. 

 Who are these great stylists?


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> $150 for crochet braids??? Have you tried doing them yourself?
> 
> I did mine a couple of months ago and it was the easiest style I've done in terms of adding hair.
> 
> I'mactually doing them myself tomorrow as I'm following the baby steps too. Check out some youtube videos for directions. It's really not that hard.



I can't cornrow braids at all.  I've watched several videos on how to cornrow, but I don't have the patience.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Cool.
> 
> Who are these great stylists?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sorry if I'm being a bugaboo!
> 
> Two other, quick options:
> 1.
> ...


Yes, I've heard of Angela Hicks.  I think one of my coworkers has been to her before.  

Funny that you linked that wig. I was looking at it the other day b/c it's water wave style.  I really like the "It's a Wig" brand of wigs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I sent you a PM.



Thanks! One of the shops you shared is an 11 minute drive from me. Hooty hooooo!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 15, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I can't cornrow braids at all.  I've watched several videos on how to cornrow, but I don't have the patience.


That's fine. Get someone to cornrows your hair in a braid pattern. 

That's what I do if I have the budget for it and then I do it myself. Crochet braids doesn'trequire any real skill.

I did all my prep yesterday and will be doing it myself today.I can braid my own hair. It's not neat but no one is going to see it.  It will save you a lot of money that could go into your emergency fund or another category.

I would love to get my hair done professionally. I just don't have a bus get for it at the moment so I have to do it myself with easy styles I can do.  

My next protective style is a half wig. I usually by the Toni one as it blends really well and can last me more than two months with care.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 15, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> That's fine. Get someone to cornrows your hair in a braid pattern.
> 
> That's what I do if I have the budget for it and then I do it myself. Crochet braids doesn'trequire any real skill.
> 
> ...



That's a good idea. It would save a ton of money.   I hope you post pics of your crochet braids.  

I did schedule an appointment to get my hair flat ironed for our end of the month length check.  That should last two weeks and hopefully this heat wave in TX will cool down after Labor Day. I'll be back to wearing wigs.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 15, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 2-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about the! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.


That just BITES! One of my main reasons for not going to a stylist -- between that and rough treatment when blowdrying. 


xu93texas said:


> Yes, I have. I'm in a hair funk now.
> 
> I usually don't mind wearing wigs year round, but it's too hot in Dallas this summer. Wigs are out until October.   I can't braid or flat twist.  Lately, I've been wearing wash n go ponytails to work to save time and money, but I'm not loving this look.  Crochet braids are $150 and only lasts me 4-5 weeks. Those are out of the question because DH and I just started Dave Ramsey Financial Peace and our budget for hair care is at the max.
> I may have to try perm rod sets or flexi rod sets to get through until the weather gets cooler here in Texas.



I hear you on the heat, I live in Vegas! You also have a humidity. yuck.  Try practicing just single twists on a weekend and once you can get the hang of that, the flat twisting will come easy.  If you decide to stay natural, it would be good to experiment on certain techniques as it will make your hair so much more enjoyable.  I remember when I first went natural, I had no clue what to do so I ended up relaxing again.  Just play in your natural hair when you have downtime


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 15, 2016)

I definitely want to color my hair lighter than my base and I know I want to use Aveda color.  My biggest problem is finding a colorist and who one understands naturally curly/kinky hair.  Sigh.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 16, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> That's fine. Get someone to cornrows your hair in a braid pattern.
> 
> That's what I do if I have the budget for it and then I do it myself. Crochet braids doesn'trequire any real skill.
> 
> ...


@NefertariBlu which toni wig and do u have a pic? TIA


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 16, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> @NefertariBlu which toni wig and do u have a pic? TIA


It's called the Toni wig. That's the name of it. I got it in a 1b. Check our Www.tonidaley.com. She also has plenty of videos on them.

They are all half wigs.

I have no idea how to insert pics. I do have pics of it though. It's one of my favourite half wigs.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2016)

We have an update at the end of August. Anyone updating? its a good time to check where you are to make needed changes for the last four months of the year. 

Would love to hear about your progress.

I'm not close to APL but I will be updating just to have a record.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 19, 2016)

definitely not near apl either but will post an update


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> definitely not near apl either but will post an update


If I remember correctly we were close in length last time. Your hair was a bit longer than mine.


----------



## InBloom (Aug 19, 2016)

I plan to post a pic in the next day or so. I'm not thrilled because I don't think I'll reach APL this year.  Being realistic about what I do to my hair, I'm not shocked. 

I am content with the progress I've made though.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2016)

InBloom said:


> I plan to post a pic in the next day or so. I'm not thrilled because I don't think I'll reach APL this year.  Being realistic about what I do to my hair, I'm not shocked.
> 
> I am content with the progress I've made though.


Can't wait to see. At least you have made progress and are happy with it. Hopefully you will have even more in the next few months.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> If I remember correctly we were close in length last time. Your hair was a bit longer than mine.


I do a pull test every month and it seems its the same length. sigh. maybe the hair fairy will come to both of us and add some length LOL


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> I do a pull test every month and it seems its the same length. sigh. maybe the hair fairy will come to both of us and add some length LOL



I do a pull test too and yeah it seems the same length. But when I take pictures every 4 months i can see it's longer. I can also tell when I style it. So I'm hoping I will see a difference in the pics next week. A visit from the hair fairy would be great.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

*Today I:

Color* with Matrix Demi Permanent color in black
*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Condition* with NG Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Conditioner - I really need some more of this conditioner and I will purchase the large jar next with the Mango and Coconut Conditioner as well.

*Bunning* damp hair using CRN Curl Maker under Wetline Xtreme Gel.
*Seal* with HQS Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 20, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Today I:
> 
> Color* with Matrix Demi Permanent color in black
> *Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo
> ...


I love any product with marshmallow and slippery elm.  Detangling is a breeze.  Started making a tea blend to rinse with too.
BTW, love your profile photo!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> I love any product with marshmallow and slippery elm.  Detangling is a breeze.  Started making a tea blend to rinse with too.
> BTW, love your profile photo!



@Wenbev

Thanks sweetie 

I also bought some marshmallow root and slippery elm to use as a rinse/detangler on really bad hair days. These two ingredients along with a few others I look for because I know they will add slip to my products.

I also look for Naturesilk (pure moisturizer and emollient), glycerin, honey, agave nectar, plantain, burdock root, fenugreek, ceramide oils, and Behentrimonium Chloride (a preservative and repairing conditioner that detangles, softens, fights static and penetrates the hair shaft).

I'm not an ingredient hog but I love these particular ones in my products^^.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 21, 2016)

So I actually washed and blow dried my hair on Thursday, so I guess I could update.

I haven't taken good care of my hair for the last three months. Since starting final year of residency I have only moisturised my hair once a week at best, washed my hair 2x (don't judge me), my ends look like crap, and my hemline is in the dreaded 'W' shape .

I don't think I have retained much over these last three months, I saw more broken ends this time around (in part becuase my hair was DRY).

On a good note, my thickness is kinda insane.

When I first started blowdrying (I started at the back).




When I finished blowdrying...the back already started to shrink and revert. This humidity is ridiculous.




P.S. I finally found someone to conrow my hair after I blowdry. I can't do it myself . I've tried (last time in July) and I think I did some damage because I got frustrated and tired and was rough with my hair.

I am also in a funky mood generally and I am exhausted. I may come back later and look at these pics and feel better.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> So I actually washed and blow dried my hair on Thursday, so I guess I could update.
> 
> I haven't taken good care of my hair for the last three months. Since starting final year of residency I have only moisturised my hair once a week at best, washed my hair 2x (don't judge me), my ends look like crap, and my hemline is in the dreaded 'W' shape .
> 
> ...



You have so much hair. It just looks luscious


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 21, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Wenbev
> 
> Thanks sweetie
> 
> ...


yes! never tried product with plantain though but I eat them all the time LOL.  one of the reasons I like she scent it products so much is bc of the latter ingredient you mentioned in the sulfate version is always in her products.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You have so much hair. It just looks luscious



Thanks!


----------



## beingofserenity (Aug 21, 2016)

I really like this softee protein extra hold styling gel.  It's almost like putting glue in my hair, it's so much thicker than other gels I've been using.  I took out my twists and I just want to slick my hair up into a bun once a week for now until I decide to try something else.  I watched so many natural hair bun videos.....

I'm hoping this gel doesn't *** up my hair and dry it out too much.  I put a ton of moisturizer and oil in my hair prior to gelling it down.  Since my hair is short and thick, I have to bun in sections, starting with the middle of my hair, the back, the two sides, and lastly the front.  I apply leave-in to each section, then hemp oil and comb through with an afro pic.  I'm used to my hair being super dense, but doing this gets it slick to the point I almost feel bald like I just got a perm.  Lol.

I hope it doesn't flake up especially because I used a few different products over the last two days in my hair.   

Oh, I also use a boar bristle brush to smooth.   I need to find my soft one because I don't want to be too harsh on my hair using the harder bristled brush.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 22, 2016)

^^With the length I have, starting in the middle is still my method for slicking my up in one without hiding/ creating tangles- with the addition of water before gel to smooth.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 22, 2016)

wash day today after work.  Keeping my routine simple and quick these days.
Prepoo with coconut oil, condish and a couple of squirts of bragg's liquid aminos.  left that on for 30 min under a baggie while I fed the dog, picked up/sorted mail, etc.  detangled in the shower, shampooed in sections, dc under a baggie with SSI avocado whilst cleaning the shower, cleaned up and rinsed.  From prepoo to rinse out, exactly one hour.  Flat twisted in four and currently tshirt drying.  Will add a creamy leave in and reflat twist before going to bed.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We have an update at the end of August. Anyone updating? its a good time to check where you are to make needed changes for the last four months of the year.
> 
> Would love to hear about your progress.
> 
> I'm not close to APL but I will be updating just to have a record.



I'm getting my hair flat ironed tomorrow.  I don't really expect much because
I got a 1 inch trim in June. I also had a minor setback.  I accidentally snipped a braid above my nape on the right side taking out crochet hair in June.  I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 23, 2016)

@faithVA 

ok so I did go and look back at some hair pics I took in Jan/March/May and I can definitely see the difference. I feel a bit better now. I know I didn't do my best re: consistent care for the last 3 months but now I am motivated to keep at it so I can see the best results come Dec.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I'm getting my hair flat ironed tomorrow.  I don't really expect much because
> I got a 1 inch trim in June. I also had a minor setback.  I accidentally snipped a braid above my nape on the right side taking out crochet hair in June.  I will post pics tomorrow.


Well it's enough time to make it back to where you started before the trim so hopefully it will be noticeable.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> ok so I did go and look back at some hair pics I took in Jan/March/May and I can definitely see the difference. I feel a bit better now. I know I didn't do my best re: consistent care for the last 3 months but now I am motivated to keep at it so I can see the best results come Dec.


You did well considering your busy schedule. You still have a great healthy head of hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2016)

I keep going back and forth between just do a length check with  curlformers versus trying to flat iron my hair for the first time ever. 

For right now I will do the curlformer set. I will straighten one small section and see if there is any major difference in length. That could en outage me to do my whole head. I can also get an idea of what my ends look like. They may make flat ironing a necessity.

But it's Tuesday. I may change my mind again four or five times by then.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone else have small strands of breakage that you consider normal? I get a lot and always have. I've had my hair out for about a month now and I've been noticing a lot but then again I always get it. I don't know whether this is normal for me or not.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> Anyone else have small strands of breakage that you consider normal? I get a lot and always have. I've had my hair out for about a month now and I've been noticing a lot but then again I always get it. I don't know whether this is normal for me or not.


No I don't @xxlalaxx 

Broken hairs simply mean you may not be retaining a nice thick length, but most likey shabby looking ends. 

*This could mean soooo many things are going on with your hair. *

For example, you could be using too much or not enough protein for your hair. 

It could also mean you are using too much heat on your hair, 

Over manipulation of your hair,

Maybe you are not moisturizing your ends enough and if you are, the product/s you are using are not working for you - for example, an ingredient could be causing your mid-shaft breakage in this case as well, eg. the use of glycerin or any other humectant in a very dry climate with humidity levels below 65% could definitely cause you to lose your hair this way. 

And believe it or not, you could be using products with too much protein as well. 

Additionally, if you're not drinking enough water could also contribute to mid-shaft breakage.

Ultimately, it sounds like you may have a "lack of moisture" problem. Are you moisturizing your hair on a regular basis?

By the way, there may be more but this is a good place to start looking into your hair care regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> Anyone else have small strands of breakage that you consider normal? I get a lot and always have. I've had my hair out for about a month now and I've been noticing a lot but then again I always get it. I don't know whether this is normal for me or not.



I do. I have had ongoing breakage since I first starting growing my hair out in 2009. I've tried every solution I can think of to reduce it: finger detangling, DCing, Protein treatments, protective styling, Olaplex, Moisturizing, etc, etc... I get a lot and I rarely wear my hair out. 

I don't even try to track it anymore. I'm retaining so I just keep it moving.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> No I don't @xxlalaxx
> 
> Broken hairs simply mean you may not be retaining a nice thick length, but most likey shabby looking ends.
> 
> ...


Like @faithVA said I've tried everything too. Even when I trim it doesn't help. And I am seeing length retaition too but I guess I want to maximise it. Esp at the back. I have 4c hair esp in terms of dryness but then again I know how to deal with it quick so it's not that.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I do. I have had ongoing breakage since I first starting growing my hair out in 2009. I've tried every solution I can think of to reduce it: finger detangling, DCing, Protein treatments, protective styling, Olaplex, Moisturizing, etc, etc... I get a lot and I rarely wear my hair out.
> 
> I don't even try to track it anymore. I'm retaining so I just keep it moving.


Seems like we are both going through the same thing. Wow you tried olaplex? How did it go?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> Seems like we are both going through the same thing. Wow you tried olaplex? How did it go?


Oh I forgot about trimming. :Lol: I'm doing that this weekend. I'm hoping to reduce it but even after I will more than likely have a lot. 

My hair doesn't really notice much difference in treatments whether it's conditioner, protein or olaplex. I'm still using it but more so hoping it's doing something. I figured it was worth a try.

It may be working because my hair is softer but it didn't stop the breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2016)

Ya'll please don't throw me out. Here are pics of my progress thus far:


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2016)

Another one already frizzing up in this mad humidity in the Bahamas:


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Ya'll please don't throw me out. Here are pics of my progress thus far:


You know you are wrong.  You are almost BSL. Why not just celebrate and move on and let us celebrate with you. 

Congratulations on APL, BSB and almost BSL.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You know you are wrong.  You are almost BSL. Why not just celebrate and move on and let us celebrate with you.
> 
> Congratulations on APL, BSB and almost BSL.


Aww, thank you sweetie  and I know I should move on but I love it here. It is time I move on I suppose, sigh!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Aww, thank you sweetie  and I know I should move on but I love it here. It is time I move on I suppose, sigh!



Your hair is down on your knees. Just crazy


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2016)

You can move on and still visit 

You can stay as long as you want.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You can move on and still visit
> 
> You can stay as long as you want.


Okay love, thank you. Maybe move on with the option to still visit - I will try.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 25, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Ya'll please don't throw me out. Here are pics of my progress thus far:[/QUOTE
> 
> @Aggie , Beautiful thick, luscious hair!!  Your hair looks awesome!
> 
> You should be in the MBL or WL challenge.  Don't worry, you can still visit us anytime. We need some motivation.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You know you are wrong.  You are almost BSL. Why not just celebrate and move on and let us celebrate with you.
> 
> Congratulations on APL, BSB and almost BSL.



I'm saying @faithVA She is skrait BSL already. LOL! 

Miss @Aggie you know you aint right!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 25, 2016)

I was waiting for that heat to come your way Miss @Aggie 

Celebrate indeed. Your hair is looking great and your progress is to be admired.....


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks a million @xu93texas, @bajandoc86, @AbsyBlvd and @faithVA .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> I'm saying @faithVA She is skrait BSL already. LOL!
> 
> Miss @Aggie you know you aint right!



I know right. I'm done fooling with you kids. I'm just going to go on over to my corner and smoke my cigarette.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I know right. I'm done fooling with you kids. I'm just going to go on over to my corner and smoke my cigarette.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I know right. I'm done fooling with you kids. I'm just going to go on over to my corner and smoke my cigarette.


----------



## InBloom (Aug 25, 2016)

Ummm. I was gonna post my update pic but @Aggie has me feeling like I need to go back to the drawing board.  I need another day or 365 before I'm ready.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Ummm. I was gonna post my update pic but @Aggie has me feeling like I need to go back to the drawing board.  I need another day or 365 before I'm ready.


 This is so funny!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2016)

InBloom said:


> Ummm. I was gonna post my update pic but @Aggie has me feeling like I need to go back to the drawing board.  I need another day or 365 before I'm ready.



Please post your update pic. Aggie is a unicorn. The rest of us just have regular ole hair. 

Your sharing will be greatly appreciates  And we want to celebrate your progress with you.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Please post your update pic. Aggie is a unicorn. The rest of us just have regular ole hair.
> 
> Your sharing will be greatly appreciates  And we want to celebrate your progress with you.


 Man I weak!


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 25, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Ya'll please don't throw me out. Here are pics of my progress thus far:


 
@Aggie You need ta GO! just kidding!  love love love everything 

I'll trade you some humidity for all this dryness I deal with in the desert.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

Shampooed, proteined, Dcd, curlformered and flat ironed. I need to trim tonight. Looks like I should be full SL first quarter of 2017 and maybe make APL by the end of 2017.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @Aggie You need ta GO! just kidding!  love love love everything
> 
> I'll trade you some humidity for all this dryness I deal with in the desert.


That's true @Wenbev, I really shouldn't complain. I am grateful though.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

I finished trimming tonight. Not sure I took off 1/2". I probably could have taken off more. I will see how this does. I will see if my ends can last for 3 months without needing another dusting or trim. I know I need to still take a bit more so I will do another sometime between October and December.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll be dusting my hair in October for my birthday - that's roughly 6 weeks away.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Shampooed, proteined, Dcd, curlformered and flat ironed. I need to trim tonight. Looks like I should be full SL first quarter of 2017 and maybe make APL by the end of 2017. QUOTE]
> 
> I see you miss @faithVA nice growth,


----------



## mostamaziing (Aug 28, 2016)

I haven't checked on this website in months lol I've been super busy with work but I have been protective styling with sew ins and just recently took out my Ghana braids. I also trimmed a few weeks ago.








October 17 / August 27 
I'm definitely wearing my hair out this coming Spring! My goal was to get to a length where I'm comfortable wearing it out in my natural state. 








I hate taking back pics  My crown and the top section of my hair are much shorter but I do appreciate the thickness I got these past months.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 28, 2016)

Previous LC back in April:

Current length:


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I haven't checked on this website in months lol I've been super busy with work but I have been protective styling with sew ins and just recently took out my Ghana braids. I also trimmed a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can definitely see the thickness and your nape is APL  Still 4 months to go. A lot of great progress still to come.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> View attachment 372073 Previous LC back in April:
> 
> Current length:View attachment 372075View attachment 372077


Looks like you're on target for December.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 31, 2016)

missed a wash day bc I've been sick.   just trying to keep moisturizing my hair and tucking away the ends


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 4, 2016)

wash day is today - plan
prepoo with coconut oil, random protien conditioner and essential oils
shampoo out
dc with this new condish I bought - theorie helichrysum nourishing condish
blow out lightly to see status of ends and trim 
flat twist for a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 7, 2016)

three day hair accomplished.  The longer my hair gets, the longer styles last. Yes!  back in the day when my hair was APL, I'd have six day hair before it become to tangles and frizzy. Cant wait to get there and beyond again.  I am thinking another six months as I'm still three-four inches away from APL

Going to cowash tonight with SSI pumpking and white chocolate cowash, add in an oil mix in the shower, rinse everything out and flat twist with darcy's botanical gel.


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We have an update at the end of August. Anyone updating? its a good time to check where you are to make needed changes for the last four months of the year.
> 
> 
> Would love to hear about your progress.
> ...



I posted after my "trusted" stylist cut off a min of 2" from my hair after I told her specifically NOT to, sooooooo, I will post again in another few months. I am hoping to get 1-2 " by december,  which will put me back at apl.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I posted after my "trusted" stylist cut off a min of 2" from my hair after I told her specifically NOT to, sooooooo, I will post again in another few months. I am hoping to get 1-2 " by december,  which will put me back at apl.


I hope you get there. Sometimes after a cut people have amazing growth. I wish the same for you.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

@Aggie!!!!!  You did it!!! You hair is GAWGEOUS!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey Ya'll! 


So, a quick update-- I had my surgery in April (the 18th to be exact)...took about 7 weeks off of work (PT 3x a week) and when I went back still was not at 60%...Of course, going back to work meant-- super overwhelmed-- so, I wasn't able to  get on here nearly the way that I wanted to.  The one thing that I did do though was continue my regimen. I kept up with the Rollersetting challenge and the DDC challenge.  My friend graciously came over and kept my hair cornrowed until I was able to do my own hair...

Fast forward to this past weekend--I just did a pull test because my stylist gave me fresh color (no more greys!!!! ) and curled it so I didn't want to put more heat on it to straighten it out completely.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hey Ya'll!
> 
> 
> So, a quick update-- I had my surgery in April (the 18th to be exact)...took about 7 weeks off of work (PT 3x a week) and when I went back still was not at 60%...Of course, going back to work meant-- super overwhelmed-- so, I wasn't able to  get on here nearly the way that I wanted to.  The one thing that I did do though was continue my regimen. I kept up with the Rollersetting challenge and the DDC challenge.  My friend graciously came over and kept my hair cornrowed until I was able to do my own hair...
> ...


 Congratulations on your progress and reaching APL. I don't remember where you started. But your hair is looking good.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

@faithVA According to my calculations (my friend measured my hair for me), I started at Full SL and in March 2015 (see pic), I was 2.5-3 inches away from APL. Now, I'm about 3 inches till BSB or BSL (the top of mine because I wear my bra lower) 

Thank you!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 9, 2016)

@Janet'  great post! youve been missed and now you graduate!!!  Lovely color!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Aggie!!!!!  You did it!!! You hair is GAWGEOUS!





Janet' said:


> Hey Ya'll!
> 
> 
> So, a quick update-- I had my surgery in April (the 18th to be exact)...took about 7 weeks off of work (PT 3x a week) and when I went back still was not at 60%...Of course, going back to work meant-- super overwhelmed-- so, I wasn't able to  get on here nearly the way that I wanted to.  The one thing that I did do though was continue my regimen. I kept up with the Rollersetting challenge and the DDC challenge.  My friend graciously came over and kept my hair cornrowed until I was able to do my own hair...
> ...




Thank you @Janet' 

Good to hear you're doing well too. Welcome back!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @faithVA According to my calculations (my friend measured my hair for me), I started at Full SL and in March 2015 (see pic), I was 2.5-3 inches away from APL. Now, I'm about 3 inches till BSB or BSL (the top of mine because I wear my bra lower)View attachment 373345
> 
> Thank you!


Girl you are really rockin' that color. Beautiful!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @Janet'  great post! youve been missed and now you graduate!!!  Lovely color!!




Thank You!!! I've missed you ladies, too! Thank you-- it's a departure from the blonde, but it's a very nice compromise between the high blonde and the traditional brown.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2016)

@Janet', Congratulations on reaching APL. Your hair and the color are gorgeous.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

@Aggie You are a sweetheart! Thank you so much!
@xu93texas Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

Today I'm using Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm as a* prepoo.*

*Clarify* with Elucence Clarifying shampoo

*Cowashing* with 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Co-Wash Conditioner

*Protein Treatment* with 4BN YR Intensive Repair Mask

*Moisture Treatment *with 4BN YR Cocoavonana Deep Hair Mask

*Leave-In* with 4BN YR Restorative Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 17, 2016)

wash day tomor 
would like to try a prepoo with coconut milk.  maybe add an oil, EOs and condish to thicken
shampoo
light dc with new theorie condish


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 18, 2016)

Clay washed my hair on Friday.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 20, 2016)

never tried the coconut milk prepoo, will shoot for thurs night


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2016)

Massaged some Netwurks 21 in my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes - day 4 complete.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil. Day 5 complete.


----------



## mostamaziing (Sep 21, 2016)

Aggie said:


> This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil. Day 5 complete.


I haven't used the inversion medthod in months I would always remember to do it whenever I see you post here lol

I'm doing it in a few mins with Netwurks 21 mixed with JBCO


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I haven't used the inversion medthod in months I would always remember to do it whenever I see you post here lol
> 
> I'm doing it in a few mins with Netwurks 21 mixed with JBCO


Awesome @mostamaziing. I'm glad my posts are helpful to you. Better late than never! They work pretty good so keep it up as best you can.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 26, 2016)

looking for a stylist for a blowout and color consult.  Havent done a henna in  7 months and ready for permanent color.   Final goal color is a honey blonde with some balayage action


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2016)

My fro is really growing. Its hanging a bit past my shoulders now.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 29, 2016)

I will do an October LC, most likely mid-Oct.  Found a stylist/colorist one of my coworkers uses; will see how that a wash and blow goes.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2016)

Can't wait to see it @Wenbev.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2016)

We have 90 or so days until the end of the challenge ladies. Can't wait to see everyone's updates.

For those that aren't expecting to make APL by December, I hope you still feed good about your progress this year. I will be hosting the same APL challenge for next year. I'm hoping to reach APL in 2017.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

Overnight last night I Deep Conditioned on dry hair with 4 Bella Naturale' Cocoavonana mixed with Terrene Fusions Ultra Rich Mango Deep Conditioner.

*Today I :*

Added a pre poo oil on top of my DC and allow it to sit for 20 minutes before detangling and washing it out
Shampooed with Jason Naturals Thin to Thick Shampoo
Quick rinse out with the remainder of the TF URM Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk. 

I also did a demi color on my hair as well, followed with a quick oil rinse to soften, leave-in and bun for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

I just completed the first day of my inversions for the month of October using Netwurks 21 on my scalp with a 2 minute massage before inverting.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 1, 2016)

My blowout on Monday


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> My blowout on Monday


Nice and full. Can't wait for the final length check


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 2, 2016)

Just wanted to stop in and admire all this beautiful hair and to say I'm joining this challenge in 2017.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 2, 2016)

I fell off the APL train badly.
Got a major cut in July back to SL (it was necessary).

I'll be in the 2017  APL challenge for full APL.

Way to go to all off the ladies hanging in and participating in the challenge!!


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 9, 2016)

going to wash and straighten today.  Maybe if I write it into existence, I'll stop being lazy.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> going to wash and straighten today.  Maybe if I write it into existence, I'll stop being lazy.


Check back in later and let us know if it works :lol


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 9, 2016)

ms @faithVA  it worked this time.  Maybe if I write getting a raise into existence, I'll get that too.

No pics tho, I'm feeling eh today.

What I did:
prepooed with aveda damage remedy, coconut oil, liquid aminos and a couple drops of stinky neem oil.  Shampooed with yes to carrots, dc with SSI avocado.  twisted in four and tshirt dried.  Added a serum heat protectant and blowdried in sections with a paddle brush.  Was able to get some real top bun action for the first time in years without any bobby pin help.  I may go out and buy a donut bun stuffer since pony is long enough to cover the whole thing.
Still no where close to APL.  Will be in the 2017 thread.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 12, 2016)

here's my LC.  I see a slight diff but not enough.  Need to work on better retention.

Oct to April comparison - black top present day


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> here's my LC.  I see a slight diff but not enough.  Need to work on better retention.
> 
> Oct to April comparison - black top present day


I definitely see the difference you hair has evened out. Your shorter layers grew out.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 12, 2016)

I am trying to organise my Dec appt with Reniece and hopefully it will include a flat iron and length check. Then I plan to head to NY for a medical conference. So if it all works out I'll get at least a week of swanging straight hair before I have to come back to the humid and hot C'bbean.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I definitely see the difference you hair has evened out. Your shorter layers grew out.


thanks faith you are right.  For now, I'm going to shoot for a Aug 2017 goal for APL.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> thanks faith you are right.  For now, I'm going to shoot for a Aug 2017 goal for APL.


I will be right there with you


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 16, 2016)

Wash day today; first wash since last week when I straightened.

Prepoo on dry hair with aveda's damage remedy, a mix of EOs and hemp seed oil for 20 min, followed with aveda brillance clarifying shampoo and DCd with SSI avocado.  Hair feels moisturized and strong (thanks protein).  Will straighten again today.  
I like that my shed hair count as well as the amount of hair in the shower goes down when I wear my hair straight.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2016)

I know I'm not close to APL but I'm not even sure how close to SL I am. I think I'm retaining but with the shrinkage it's hard to tell. I'm doing a customer set next weekend. Maybe that will give me some idea.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2016)

I keep pulling my nape to see if it is any closer to APL  It looks like it is in the exact same spot it was last year. 

I'm hoping I have a surprise when I straighten in December. When my hair is wet I can at least get the back in a ponytail. that's some type of progress.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I keep pulling my nape to see if it is any closer to APL  It looks like it is in the exact same spot it was last year.
> 
> I'm hoping I have a surprise when I straighten in December. When my hair is wet I can at least get the back in a ponytail. that's some type of progress.


i feel the same way.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

*Prepooing* this morning with a mixture of HQS The Slip Conditioner mixed with Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil and AVJ
*Shampooing *with Redken Color Extend Manetics Shampoo
*Protein Treating* with a mixture of some leftover Keracare Super Reconstructor and Neutral Protein Filler
*Moisture DCing* with my small jar APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle...finally 
*Moisturizing* with Bel Nouvo Avo & Shea Hair Milk
*Plaiting my hair down* for my wig. I will be wigging it out for a couple weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> i feel the same way.




Just 60 days left.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 30, 2016)

had a consult with the hair dresser. mentioned how I wanted to color my hair and then told her I used to henna my hair and her eyes almost crossed.  
she doesnt want to color my hair because shes afraid the color wont take or will ruin my hair bc I wanted to go lighter.  my hair is dk brown so I cant go darker. sigh
not sure what to do now.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 3, 2016)

Been looking for just the APL challenge!  I've made SL and need to slide over here...know I won't be APL by year's end, but this way I'll be notified of the 2017 challenge.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 3, 2016)

I came close but I've had to cut my hair AGAIN! I always get close then have to cut. 6 years in and I can't grow hair! I'm giving it until 2017 to reach if I don't get there then I'm locing my hair. I have had enough.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> I came close but I've had to cut my hair AGAIN! I always get close then have to cut. 6 years in and I can't grow hair! I'm giving it until 2017 to reach if I don't get there then I'm locing my hair. I have had enough.


Why did you have to cut?


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 3, 2016)

Spilt ends per usual. The ends started tangling so I had to cut them. 

I noticed that I suffer from breakage from the crown to mid back of my hair and I don't know why.  

It has broken off  at least 2-3 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. I've been noticing this for a while.  I barely do anthing to my hair and I keep it moisturised so I'm not sure why it's breaking. I'm fed up with it now.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> Spilt ends per usual. The ends started tangling so I had to cut them.
> 
> I noticed that I suffer from breakage from the crown to mid back of my hair and I don't know why.
> 
> It has broken off  at least 2-3 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. I've been noticing this for a while.  I barely do anthing to my hair and I keep it moisturised so I'm not sure why it's breaking. I'm fed up with it now.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.


Yep. Me too.  I feel like I'm doing everything right, but clearly I'm not.  It's so frustrating.

I'm not focusing on my hair at all for the rest of the year. I will continue to wear a wig until I can deal with it again. I'm just going to do the minimum.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 6, 2016)

@faithVA , are you hosting this challenge for 2017?  I'm kind of excited....waiting on my top layers to make full SL (currently a little below NL).


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> @faithVA , are you hosting this challenge for 2017?  I'm kind of excited....waiting on my top layers to make full SL (currently a little below NL).



Absolutely I am. 

I'm not sure when my top layers will even reach SL. I'm so ready to be done with the SL thread though I will figure it out next year. So I may not be full SL in December but I will be moving into the APL challenge. I should reach full SL between June and August. 

I don't know why I hosted this year since I knew I wasn't going to be APL


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll be with you in 17 @faithVA 

Had my appt for color and a trim today.  She tried first to strip the the henna from my grey hairs where the red stripe was most apparent in a small section.  30 min later, only a slight change had occurred.  Plans to lighten hair are now out the window.  The only way I could lighten my hair is to cut off all the henna dyed hair.  No bueno.

We decided on coloring my hair with a custom color she whipped up on just the new growth which is about 4-6 in and the thick stripe of hennaed grey hairs. My hair is now a chocolate-ish brown with a bronzeish tone.  The grey hairs took to the bronze and is lovely. There is no line of demarcation between the new growth and the previously hennaed hair in the section I had a huge stripe of grey hair.  The red has been toned down so is is barely visible.  I'll have to check it in the sunlight tomor.  Overall we were both pleased with the results.  

OAN, this was the first time I'd been to a stylist in almost three years.  She told me my hair looks healthy and she actually complemented me on my hair trimming skills.  She ended up not trimming very much.

ladies, if you are on the fence about hennaing your hair, stay on the fence and really ask yourself, can I live with dark hair for the rest of my life or am I ok with having to transition out the henna and eventually having to cut it off to change hair color


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 16, 2016)

dang we're on page 5? 

washed hair for first time after color last week.  Clarified with aveda's brillant shampoo, followed with avedas damage remedy for protein, and used ojon's moisturizing condish to counteract the protein.  towel dried for 30 min and used SSIs botanical spray, marshmallow marula leave in and honey castor to seal.  Twisted in eight and will let product airdry.  
wore my hair straight for almost six weeks straight and no heat damage. Yay!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the bump @Wenbev. Yesterday I washed my hair for the first time since henna 10 days ago. I used diluted protein condtioner (MCBJ) on my ends and nape and followed with diluted AOWC.
Then I clay washed my hair. 

My mum gave me some Aloe leaves so I peeled and crushed one, and poured the juice over scalp and hair after I rinsed the clay. Still waiting for my hair to dry this morning but making the juice myself didn't lead to immediately hard hair, like the bottled stuff usually does. 

I'll wear it down today so it can dry and put it up in a banana clip later.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Absolutely I am.
> 
> I'm not sure when my top layers will even reach SL. I'm so ready to be done with the SL thread though I will figure it out next year. So I may not be full SL in December but I will be moving into the APL challenge. I should reach full SL between June and August.
> 
> I don't know why I hosted this year since I knew I wasn't going to be APL


I'll be there with you! As soon as one strand is SL, I move on! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2016)

NefertariBlu said:


> Spilt ends per usual. The ends started tangling so I had to cut them.
> 
> I noticed that I suffer from breakage from the crown to mid back of my hair and I don't know why.
> 
> It has broken off  at least 2-3 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. I've been noticing this for a while.  I barely do anthing to my hair and I keep it moisturised so I'm not sure why it's breaking. I'm fed up with it now.


It your hair dry like hard/straw like? Or super soft in that area?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Ya'll please don't throw me out. Here are pics of my progress thus far:


Wow! You are past APL and you are still in this thread?!?! Lol are you waiting for your bangs to be APL or something? lol I'm not even in this challenge yet, but you gotta go!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Wow! You are past APL and you are still in this thread?!?! Lol are you waiting for your bangs to be APL or something? lol I'm not even in this challenge yet, but you gotta go!


And that was August.  She was BSL then so she is close to WL now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> And that was August.  She was BSL then so she is close to WL now.


She is knee length by now! Lol


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 16, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks for the bump @Wenbev. Yesterday I washed my hair for the first time since henna 10 days ago. I used diluted protein condtioner (MCBJ) on my ends and nape and followed with diluted AOWC.
> Then I clay washed my hair.
> 
> My mum gave me some Aloe leaves so I peeled and crushed one, and poured the juice over scalp and hair after I rinsed the clay. Still waiting for my hair to dry this morning but making the juice myself didn't lead to immediately hard hair, like the bottled stuff usually does.
> ...


@AbsyBlvd what kind of aloe vera gel were you using in the past?  Alot of the "natural" aloe gels are full of alcohol.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 16, 2016)

@shortdub78  and @faithVA 

yall didnt know @Aggie is a unicorn???


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> It your hair dry like hard/straw like? Or super soft in that area?


It's neither. It feels like the rest of my hair, which feels moisturised.

I did a deep trim a couple of weeks ago and I realised that the difference in length back there is more like 4 inches shorter than the rest. I'm completely baffled as to why.

I've put a single corn row at the nape as that seems to be struggle city too. It's thinner and more fragile there. 

I'm just going to pay a lot more attention to it.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 17, 2016)

You know, I've gone through my "progress pics" from 2014 and I realise this  I have struggled with my nape FOREVER! It never grows more than a couple of inches and then breaks off.

The best year was 2014 where I reached APL. I still had a few issues with breakage on the ends and back of my hair but it was healthier.

I know what I was doing.  I mainly wore extention braids and washed my hair with SM shampoo or clay masques.

When I really think about it the back of my nape does get really dry but the middle of it doesn't which I find weird. It's two textures back there. Coarse in the corners and fragile in the middle.

The first pic of the side by side is my hair in May and the second pic is a couple of weeks ago. So it's broken off again.

There were a few hairs there and now I've gone back to a broken off nape.

See why this is frustrating?


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 17, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @AbsyBlvd what kind of aloe vera gel were you using in the past?  Alot of the "natural" aloe gels are full of alcohol.



I tried shop bought natural aloe vera juice. It was so bitter it was hard to drink. But when I tried it on my hair (various ways) that stuff made my hair so hard I thought it wasn't for me. Now I know I just need the real thing, with nothing added at all.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2016)

your hair looks so thick and healthy!!! I cant wait to see the end of the year reveal, @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2016)

pelohello said:


> your hair looks so thick and healthy!!! I cant wait to see the end of the year reveal, @Aggie



@pelohello 

Thanks love 

I cant wait to see it either. Next length check is in December I think


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Wow! You are past APL and you are still in this thread?!?! Lol are you waiting for your bangs to be APL or something? lol I'm not even in this challenge yet, but you gotta go!


  I am so grateful you ladies didn't throw me out of this challenge. It has definitely been fun


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> And that was August.  She was BSL then so she is close to WL now.





shortdub78 said:


> She is knee length by now! Lol



Stop stop, ya'll killin' me up in here


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 20, 2016)

cowash today, hair is still retaining great moisture and very little shed after detangling in the shower.  Cowashed with the now extinct honey conditioning rinse from SSI and conditioned with some Ojon hyrdrating conditioner. Tshirt dried and used SSI baobab shake and SSI honey castor and twisted in ten.  Was going out last night and hair wasnt fully dry at roots so I used the diffuser to fully dry my twists after unraveling.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 3, 2016)

where is everybody!???!?!!!
Started inverting again, trying to be a unicorn like someone who should have graduated ahem @Aggie ahem.
Anyhow, on day three, will finish the next four days.
Also interested in crochet braids. checking out youtube vids  Has anyone here done them, pros? cons?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> where is everybody!???!?!!!
> Started inverting again, trying to be a unicorn like someone who should have graduated ahem @Aggie ahem.
> Anyhow, on day three, will finish the next four days.
> Also interested in crochet braids. checking out youtube vids  Has anyone here done them, pros? cons?


I'm here. Not much to say. Just waiting until the check in. I will probably start the 2017 challenge tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here just waiting for my appt to wash/dc/blowout/trim and flat iron. Then I'll update.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> where is everybody!???!?!!!
> Started inverting again, trying to be a unicorn like someone who should have graduated ahem @Aggie ahem.
> Anyhow, on day three, will finish the next four days.
> Also interested in crochet braids. checking out youtube vids  Has anyone here done them, pros? cons?


. i can't help it. I love it in here. I do know that I will have to run to the next level when this one is done in a few weeks though


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> . i can't help it. I love it in here. I do know that I will have to run to the next level when this one is done in a few weeks though


What level would that be?


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> . i can't help it. I love it in here. I do know that I will have to run to the next level when this one is done in a few weeks though



BSL?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What level would that be?





gvin89 said:


> BSL?


Actually yes. Or is it MBL now? I don't know. I haven't done a length check since summer or September. I do need to check it soon but I may have to do a pull check because I don't think I will be straightening it anymore for the year. I'll move on in 2017 for sure


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Actually yes. Or is it MBL now? I don't know. I haven't done a length check since summer or September. I do need to check it soon but I may have to do a pull check because I don't think I will be straightening it anymore for the year. I'll move on in 2017 for sure



Well congrats @Aggie...you are moving right along!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Well congrats @Aggie...you are moving right along!


Sadly yes  but it's been fun in here none-the-less.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 7, 2016)

@Aggie the next thread for you is probably WL LOL


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Sadly yes  but it's been fun in here none-the-less.


Lol girl! I remember when you gave me some advice on what to use, when my hair had protein overload. That helped me out tremendously!
We will all meet up again soon! You go be free now butterfly! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

@faithVA 
Are you gonna host the next challenge?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2016)

Aww @Wenbev and @shortdub78 

See why it's hard leaving. You girls are just making me want to hang around just a teeny bit longer


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 7, 2016)

I will be joining the 2017 challenge. Imma need some super growth to reach it but... hey, I'm in the 12 Inches in 12 Months Challenge too so why not amuse the idea? The back is probably hmm... 4 inches away, however the front needs like 9 inches. Ah, I love anatomy. P.S. I feel bad because every time I log on I'm joining another challenge I secretly hope nobody notices that I come onto this site like 5 times a day since joining.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 7, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> where is everybody!???!?!!!
> Started inverting again, trying to be a unicorn like someone who should have graduated ahem @Aggie ahem.
> Anyhow, on day three, will finish the next four days.
> Also interested in crochet braids. checking out youtube vids  Has anyone here done them, pros? cons?



I love, love, love crochet braids! It's a great PS. Your hair is totally protected but your scalp can still breath. It's also cheap and easy to do at home.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> Are you gonna host the next challenge?


Yes I am. I plan on straightening on the 16th so I will start the thread between the 16th and the 19th.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> I will be joining the 2017 challenge. Imma need some super growth to reach it but... hey, I'm in the 12 Inches in 12 Months Challenge too so why not amuse the idea? The back is probably hmm... 4 inches away, however the front needs like 9 inches. Ah, I love anatomy. P.S. I feel bad because every time I log on I'm joining another challenge I secretly hope nobody notices that I come onto this site like 5 times a day since joining.


I would rather you log on 5 times a day versus 5 times a year.

You can definitely get your 4 inches next year. We are glad to have you.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I would rather you log on 5 times a day versus 5 times a year.
> 
> You can definitely get your 4 inches next year. We are glad to have you.



Aww thanks   Can I ask, Faith, if you are currently NL or if you just haven't updated your siggy in a while? If so, was it because you've been trimming it often? I know you were dusting heavily a while ago. You stood out to me because you struggled with dryness like mine in the old threads. Lol. Sorry I'm asking all up in your hair business.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> Aww thanks   Can I ask, Faith, if you are currently NL or if you just haven't updated your siggy in a while? If so, was it because you've been trimming it often? I know you were dusting heavily a while ago. You stood out to me because you struggled with dryness like mine in the old threads. Lol. Sorry I'm asking all up in your hair business.


I'm still somewhere between NL and SL. My hair is longer in some sections than it was in my siggy but unless I straighten you can't tell it.

I have been trimming and have experienced breakage from some damaged ends. I think I'm past that finally.

The front of my hair does not appear to be growing much or its breaking as fast as its growing. Who knows.

I'm not struggling with dryness as much. Not sure why that is either 

Ask away. I have nothing to hide about my hair. 

I know my hair is longer than it was in January but I don't know how much I have retained. When I reach SL I will start measuring.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm still somewhere between NL and SL. My hair is longer in some sections than it was in my siggy but unless I straighten you can't tell it.
> 
> I have been trimming and have experienced breakage from some damaged ends. I think I'm past that finally.
> 
> ...



How is your diet? Do you drink enough water, do you get B vitamins, are you eating enough protein? I recommend eggs. Do you know if your iron is where its supposed to be at? Vitamin D? Hmm... how long have you been growing it out?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> How is your diet? Do you drink enough water, do you get B vitamins, are you eating enough protein? I recommend eggs. Do you know if your iron is where its supposed to be at? Vitamin D? Hmm... how long have you been growing it out?


I have checked into all of that. I've done all the doctors visits, supplements, water, etc.  I've been at this for years. I'm beyond trying to get it to grow any faster or reduce breakage. I've done the list and the trends. I almost blacked out trying to invert 

 It's just going to be what it's going to be.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I have checked into all of that. I've done all the doctors visits, supplements, water, etc.  I've been at this for years. I'm beyond trying to get it to grow any faster or reduce breakage. I've done the list and the trends. I almost blacked out trying to invert
> 
> It's just going to be what it's going to be.



Okay. I just want you to get good results/growth because you're always nice and responsive to everybody and you've helped a lot of other people on here to succeed. I think some length is in store. I guess I just want God to bless you because you've been such a blessing to others and its your turn in my opinion. I know you may be comfortable with your results, and I hope I'm not opening an old wound, but I'm rooting for you! I will really pray for you, Faith. I'll ask the LORD to bless your head. He already has, but this time with the things you haven't been able to do yet. And thanks for giving me something of substance to pray about tonight. Let's reach apl


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> Okay. I just want you to get good results/growth because you're always nice and responsive to everybody and you've helped a lot of other people on here to succeed. I think some length is in store. I guess I just want God to bless you because you've been such a blessing to others and its your turn in my opinion. I know you may be comfortable with your results, and I hope I'm not opening an old wound, but I'm rooting for you! I will really pray for you, Faith. I'll ask the LORD to bless your head. He already has, but this time with the things you haven't been able to do yet. And thanks for giving me something of substance to pray about tonight. Let's reach apl


Aw thanks. You are so sweet. It's going to be great having you around. 

Not that I don't appreciate your prayers but um, can you pray that God takes away this gray hair and gives me back my brown or black hair. I would be willing to stay at SL if I can get rid of the gray


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm excited about the 2017 challenge. I knew I wouldn't be close to APL this year. I don't remember why I started the challenge though


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Aw thanks. You are so sweet. It's going to be great having you around.
> 
> Not that I don't appreciate your prayers but um, can you pray that God takes away this gray hair and gives me back my brown or black hair. I would be willing to stay at SL if I can get rid of the gray



Hahaha I'm going to pray He gives you what you're looking for for your crown. So its up to your heart. Lol! But I would say grey is a blessing.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> Hahaha I'm going to pray He gives you what you're looking for for your crown. So its up to your heart. Lol! But I would say grey is a blessing.


It's not a blessing


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It's not a blessing



Stop playing! I want mine all white. Its just that yours is salt and pepper right now. Living long enough to have them is a blessing though, seriously. It might not be that "fashionable" yet though. Lol

Alright, off to prayer and sleep. I'm in this thread from now till' apl.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm excited about the 2017 challenge. I knew I wouldn't be close to APL this year. I don't remember why I started the challenge though


I'm patiently waiting for the next one! Lol APL Dec 2017 or bust!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 9, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the next one! Lol APL Dec 2017 or bust!



Right!  Writing a routine for me and my girls now....can't continue to be lazy.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I have checked into all of that. I've done all the doctors visits, supplements, water, etc.  I've been at this for years. I'm beyond trying to get it to grow any faster or reduce breakage. I've done the list and the trends. *I almost blacked out trying to invert *
> 
> It's just going to be what it's going to be.



@faithVA i love your dry sense of humor!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> @faithVA i love your dry sense of humor!


Thank you. I have been told many times I have a dry sense of humor.

I really did almost black out though.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm excited about the 2017 challenge. I knew I wouldn't be close to APL this year. I don't remember why I started the challenge though


Me me! I remember! We pushed you to do it for us, . Thank you honey. We love you


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2016)

So I kind of been mia for a bit especially some months before and after the loss of my grandma. So like about three weeks ago I kind of did this...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I kind of been mia for a bit especially some months before and after the loss of my grandma. So like about three weeks ago I kind of did this...
> View attachment 381609 View attachment 381611 View attachment 381615


It's cute on you but that would make me look quite crazy,


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 10, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I kind of been mia for a bit especially some months before and after the loss of my grandma. So like about three weeks ago I kind of did this...
> View attachment 381609 View attachment 381611 View attachment 381615



So fierce! And may your grandmother rest in peace.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 10, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I kind of been mia for a bit especially some months before and after the loss of my grandma. So like about three weeks ago I kind of did this...
> View attachment 381609 View attachment 381611 View attachment 381615




I love it!!! What's the maintenance like?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

Just sprayed my hair with NW Excel 21, massage for a minute or two, and did a 5 minute inversion. Today was Day 6 of my inversions - one more to go. Earlier I moisturized my hair with APB Hair Pudding and sealed with evoo.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Me me! I remember! We pushed you to do it for us, . Thank you honey. We love you


 Really? I don't even remember that. You are welcome. I'm glad it has been a successful year for you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I kind of been mia for a bit especially some months before and after the loss of my grandma. So like about three weeks ago I kind of did this...
> View attachment 381609 View attachment 381611 View attachment 381615



 Welcome back. Sorry for your loss. I know it is tough. I lost my mom 3 years ago and I just started to get back to myself this year.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 11, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I kind of been mia for a bit especially some months before and after the loss of my grandma. So like about three weeks ago I kind of did this...
> View attachment 381609 View attachment 381611 View attachment 381615


big hugs, sorry for your loss girl.  
lookin fierce tho!


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 11, 2016)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I love, love, love crochet braids! It's a great PS. Your hair is totally protected but your scalp can still breath. It's also cheap and easy to do at home.


I'm going to attempt it. bought some crochet hair and a hook. will attempt over christmas. how long on average does your install take.  Any tips or tricks for easy install?
For now, decided to wash, blow and flat iron.  Washed with aveda brilliant shampoo, aveda dm and some leftover hydrating conditioner to counteract the aveda dm.  tshirt dried, used the last of the redken smooth heat glide and some aveda heat protectant on the ends.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank y'all! I'm trying to get it together I really am. Lost my mommy three years ago as well. 
So maintenance is actually awesome! It truly is....I typically have been wearing nothing but washin gos. The last couple days I did throw on a wig but it'll be back in a wash n go soon.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 12, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> I'm going to attempt it. bought some crochet hair and a hook. will attempt over christmas. how long on average does your install take.  Any tips or tricks for easy install?
> For now, decided to wash, blow and flat iron.  Washed with aveda brilliant shampoo, aveda dm and some leftover hydrating conditioner to counteract the aveda dm.  tshirt dried, used the last of the redken smooth heat glide and some aveda heat protectant on the ends.



I'm a little embarrassed to say, but it took me almost 8 hours to do my first crochet install. The problem was that I am a rudimentary braider at best, and I was trying a kind of complicated braiding pattern. Took me like 3 hours just to braid my hair!  My advice would be, depending on the type of crochet hair you bought, stick to 8-10 cornrows going straight back. If your (natural) hair is long and your cornrows are dangling at your nape, you can use weave thread and a needle to sew them down. It's much easier this way then trying to connect the ends into the next braid. Only downside is you can't wear it in a ponytail. To create a "part" use the weave thread to connnect two adjacent cornrows at the top of your head where you want your part to be. If you are decent at cornrowing then installing it should go faster for you. I've done it so many times and now I can finish an install in 5 ish hours, including cornrowing time. I'm still a struggle braider, but what's great about crochet is that your braids can be meh and the style will still look great! HTH!

ETA: I only ever use Freetress Water Wave hair, so I don't know how applicable all this is to other types of bulk hair or braids!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2016)

This morning I sprayed my scalp with NW Excel 21 and massaged it in for a minute.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 13, 2016)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to say, but it took me almost 8 hours to do my first crochet install. The problem was that I am a rudimentary braider at best, and I was trying a kind of complicated braiding pattern. Took me like 3 hours just to braid my hair!  My advice would be, depending on the type of crochet hair you bought, stick to 8-10 cornrows going straight back. If your (natural) hair is long and your cornrows are dangling at your nape, you can use weave thread and a needle to sew them down. It's much easier this way then trying to connect the ends into the next braid. Only downside is you can't wear it in a ponytail. To create a "part" use the weave thread to connnect two adjacent cornrows at the top of your head where you want your part to be. If you are decent at cornrowing then installing it should go faster for you. I've done it so many times and now I can finish an install in 5 ish hours, including cornrowing time. I'm still a struggle braider, but what's great about crochet is that your braids can be meh and the style will still look great! HTH!
> 
> ETA: I only ever use Freetress Water Wave hair, so I don't know how applicable all this is to other types of bulk hair or braids!


Thank you so much! I was definitely underestimating the time.  I think I'll wash/dry/cornrow one day and install the next to break it up


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 14, 2016)

Yesterday, I finally got round to washing my hair. I rinsed and DCd with AOWC. Clay washed with my DIY mix. Oiled (grapeseed and jojoba) and steamed in the shower before a final rinse, and styled with diluted KCCC. I braided the front in two and linked the braids. The back is hanging free, still drying. I do plan on putting it up later.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 14, 2016)

Wenbev said:


> Thank you so much! I was definitely underestimating the time.  I think I'll wash/dry/cornrow one day and install the next to break it up


You are very welcome! Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions. I would love to see your final results after your instal!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 16, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Ya'll please don't throw me out. Here are pics of my progress thus far:



I know this is the APL Challenge, but Aggie's FABULOUS results (*post #569 of this thread*) convinced me to get off the fence and jump on trying inversions. Results like these need to be bumped and bumped. Her progress photos are so inspiring. Sigh...so pretty! The whole thread is uplifting and encouraging.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's the new thread
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/apl-challenge-2017.807451/#post-23425933


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dec 2016 LC update on flat ironed hair (post 1 inch trim).

Orange line - length post trim
Purple Line - APL mark


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Dec 2016 LC update on flat ironed hair (post 1 inch trim).
> 
> Orange line - length post trim
> Purple Line - APL mark
> View attachment 382903


You are close. You don't have that much more to go.


----------



## Sanity (Dec 21, 2016)

I think I made Apl. It's difficult taking pics by myself! Here's my final length for 2016


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

Sanity said:


> I think I made Apl. It's difficult taking pics by myself! Here's my final length for 2016



Congratulations. Great progress.


----------



## Sanity (Dec 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. Great progress.


Thank you! I am still amazed! Protective styling and not brushing my hair for weeks helped! Lol! I can join the 2017 BSL challenge now!


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Thank you! I am still amazed! Protective styling and not brushing my hair for weeks helped! Lol! I can join the 2017 BSL challenge now!


Wow that's a lot of growth..how often do you protective style?


----------



## Sanity (Dec 21, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Wow that's a lot of growth..how often do you protective style?


Everyday! If I happen to wear my hair out, When I arrive home I'll wrap my hair back up or I will loosely ponytail and tuck the ends away. Working in healthcare and with school I can get away with looking regular, Some weeks I keep the same ponytail (I'll use oil and water in between to smooth my hair out) and throw on a headband. I took HSN vitamins regularly too. Thank you! I think I've gained 6.5" this year including trims. (I have layers that are growing out)


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Everyday! If I happen to wear my hair out, When I arrive home I'll wrap my hair back up or I will loosely ponytail and tuck the ends away. Working in healthcare and with school I can get away with looking regular, Some weeks I keep the same ponytail (I'll use oil and water in between to smooth my hair out) and throw on a headband. I took HSN vitamins regularly too. Thank you! I think I've gained 6.5" this year including trims. (I have layers that are growing out)


What are hsn vitamins? So basically what you did is left your hair alone...that's some good growth...


----------



## Sanity (Dec 21, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> What are hsn vitamins? So basically what you did is left your hair alone...that's some good growth...


Yes mamm, besides Shampooing every 2-3 weeks and protein deep conditioning treatments (airdry). Hsn is Hair Skin and Nail vitamins sold by It works.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Yes mamm, besides Shampooing every 2-3 weeks and protein deep conditioning treatments (airdry). Hsn is Hair Skin and Nail vitamins sold by It works.


I see. Awesome growth.


----------

